# Whos done what drugs?



## crazypaver1

*What drugs have you done?*​
Cocaine66322.05%Methamphetamine2648.78%LSD31810.58%Ecstasy60320.05%Marijuana79926.57%Magic Mushrooms36011.97%


----------



## crazypaver1

Just interested really to see what everyone has tried


----------



## Guest

The lot but H.


----------



## Guest

Yourself?


----------



## crazypaver1

Av done all of them but acid, Anyone else?


----------



## Big Scouse

I have tryed the lot but H as well still do beak when i go out.


----------



## laurie g

the drug of life ahhhhhhhhh im boring not done anything (part from steroids but theyre not a drug shhh10


----------



## el capitano

Only done a few lines of coke which i thought was $hit. Never smoked either.

Good lad i am :laugh:


----------



## crazypaver1

Big Scouse said:


> I have tryed the lot but H as well still do beak when i go out.


Cant be beaten


----------



## noturbo

Everything except methamphetamine


----------



## N2GB

acid

speed

chased scag

did some coke 3yrs ago on vacation which was last time I did any

cant see you getting many replies but will be interesting


----------



## crazypaver1

av smokes coke in i spliff aswell lol


----------



## Beklet

need2getbigger said:


> cant see you getting many replies but will be interesting


Was a thread a while back about this...went on for pages!!!! :thumb:

Smoked dope, ate mushrooms and did speed as a teenager.

Inadvertently took coke thinking it was speed and someone spiked my drink with LSD one day at school :cursing: :cursing: (drink was whisky lol)

Oh and someone gave me a joint with H in it once - was not impressed felt like utter sh!t afterwards, but have never touched it since!


----------



## Pithead

Cannabis

LSD

Speed

Crack/Cocaine

Heroin

Nitrous Oxide (laughing gas)

Alcohol

Nicotine

Caffeine


----------



## Five-O

Still like a bit of beak when I go out, every now and then.


----------



## crazypaver1

ah24 said:


> I've done coke, E and weed
> 
> Weed I hate and gives me stomach cramps so don't touch...
> 
> Coke I do often, sometimes upto 2-3 times a week. E's I do prob once a month if going on a mad one or going round a mates on the decks for a mix-up we'll pop a couple E to get more creative
> 
> Hmmm...I sound like a junkie haha


no way dats wot i do go to me mates in da port n mix n scratch wiv beak ez


----------



## Five-O

ah24 said:


> I've done coke, E and weed
> 
> Weed I hate and gives me stomach cramps so don't touch...
> 
> Coke I do often, sometimes upto 2-3 times a week. E's I do prob once a month if going on a mad one or going round a mates on the decks for a mix-up we'll pop a couple E to get more creative
> 
> Hmmm...I sound like a junkie haha


Good to see you being honest Adz, best way kidda, I used to have a fair bit of C at week-ends with the lads at football etc, mainly to stay out drinking allday, but its a great confidnece thing aswell, used to make me think I was Don Juan...pmsl


----------



## N2GB

Beklet said:


> Was a thread a while back about this...went on for pages!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Smoked dope, ate mushrooms and did speed as a teenager.
> 
> Inadvertently took coke thinking it was speed and someone spiked my drink with LSD one day at school :cursing: :cursing: (drink was whisky lol)
> 
> Oh and someone gave me a joint with H in it once - was not impressed felt like utter sh!t afterwards, but have never touched it since!


opps,,sorry beklet.

I remembered something about a thread,just thought it was a short lived 1 and those that owned up coped a look of flack,but that could have been on another forum i use though..


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Only weed


----------



## Goose

Tried Cannibis, didnt like it. Never tried the others and dont want to either.


----------



## Guest

I haven't "done" any of them, I have "Abused" all of them.

Been clean going on 5 years but here is my list.. (I am very open about my drug addiction)

Drugs Used

-Marijuana

-Heroin

-Opiates (vicodin,percocet,morphine,etc)

-Crack

-Ecstasy

-Meth

-Cocaine

-Mescaline

-Ketamine

-GhB

-Mushrooms

-Acid

-Benzodiazepines(xanax,valium, ativan)

-Amphetamines

-Opium

-Methodone


----------



## YoungGun

zeus87529 said:


> I haven't "done" any of them, I have "Abused" all of them.
> 
> Been clean going on 5 years but here is my list.. (I am very open about my drug addiction)
> 
> -Marijuana
> 
> -*Heroin*
> 
> -Opiates (vicodin,percocet,morphine,etc)
> 
> -Crack
> 
> -Ecstasy
> 
> -Meth
> 
> -Cocaine
> 
> -Mescaline
> 
> -Ketamine
> 
> -GhB
> 
> -Mushrooms
> 
> -Acid
> 
> -Benzodiazepines(xanax,valium, ativan)
> 
> -Amphetamines
> 
> -Opium
> 
> -Methodone


 Whoa hard stuff, fair play to you been where your are today after that lot. :thumbup1:


----------



## crazypaver1

zeus87529 said:


> I haven't "done" any of them, I have "Abused" all of them.
> 
> Been clean going on 5 years but here is my list.. (I am very open about my drug addiction)
> 
> Drugs Used
> 
> -Marijuana
> 
> -Heroin
> 
> -Opiates (vicodin,percocet,morphine,etc)
> 
> -Crack
> 
> -Ecstasy
> 
> -Meth
> 
> -Cocaine
> 
> -Mescaline
> 
> -Ketamine
> 
> -GhB
> 
> -Mushrooms
> 
> -Acid
> 
> -Benzodiazepines(xanax,valium, ativan)
> 
> -Amphetamines
> 
> -Opium
> 
> -Methodone


very impressive, wot would you rate the best?


----------



## ah24

Five-O said:


> Good to see you being honest Adz, best way kidda, I used to have a fair bit of C at week-ends with the lads at football etc, mainly to stay out drinking allday, but its a great confidnece thing aswell, used to make me think I was Don Juan...pmsl


Exactly mate, thought about staying out of this thread...but for people reading that have never done anything or frown upon it (like AAS) because they are naive, I think this thread could be interesting 

Charlie is the main thing I use, and it's always around other people if out and about for as you said, confidence / energy boost..


----------



## Pithead

zeus87529 said:


> I haven't "done" any of them, I have "Abused" all of them.
> 
> Been clean going on 5 years but here is my list.. (I am very open about my drug addiction)
> 
> Drugs Used
> 
> -Marijuana
> 
> -Heroin
> 
> -Opiates (vicodin,percocet,morphine,etc)
> 
> -Crack
> 
> -Ecstasy
> 
> -Meth
> 
> -Cocaine
> 
> -Mescaline
> 
> -Ketamine
> 
> -GhB
> 
> -Mushrooms
> 
> -Acid
> 
> -Benzodiazepines(xanax,valium, ativan)
> 
> -Amphetamines
> 
> -Opium
> 
> -Methodone


 Seems the Americans have a lot more variety than the UK.

You never done Angel Dust (PCP) Zeus?


----------



## noturbo

zeus87529 said:


> I haven't "done" any of them, I have "Abused" all of them.
> 
> Been clean going on 5 years but here is my list.. (I am very open about my drug addiction)
> 
> Drugs Used
> 
> -Marijuana
> 
> -Heroin
> 
> -Opiates (vicodin,percocet,morphine,etc)
> 
> -Crack
> 
> -Ecstasy
> 
> -Meth
> 
> -Cocaine
> 
> -Mescaline
> 
> -Ketamine
> 
> -GhB
> 
> -Mushrooms
> 
> -Acid
> 
> -Benzodiazepines(xanax,valium, ativan)
> 
> -Amphetamines
> 
> -Opium
> 
> -Methodone


Nice to see someone being honest about it, I was a heroin addict for 4 years and have the upmost respect for anyone whos got clean, especially people that are willing to admit it feeling no shame :thumbup1:

Reps


----------



## Guest

crazypaver1 said:


> very impressive, wot would you rate the best?


I rate them all as *Garbage*...

The only thing they did for me was take, take and take some more. They took my money, some of my friends, my honesty, my self respect, my self image, some of my health and years of my life.....

But hey... to each there own


----------



## donggle

crazypaver1 said:


> very impressive, wot would you rate the best?


Is that a **** take?

The man was addicted to the stuff. He's done brilliantly to get away from it and is now clean. That's a ****ty thing to say.

He has my complete respect.

Well done Zeus mate.


----------



## crazypaver1

estfna said:


> Is that a **** take?
> 
> The man was addicted to the stuff. He's done brilliantly to get away from it and is now clean. That's a ****ty thing to say.
> 
> He has my complete respect.
> 
> Well done Zeus mate.


I know that i was just asking so dont get ya pantys in a twist


----------



## Guest

Pithead said:


> Seems the Americans have a lot more variety than the UK.
> 
> You never done Angel Dust (PCP) Zeus?


Yep, done that too



noturbo said:


> Nice to see someone being honest about it, I was a heroin addict for 4 years and have the upmost respect for anyone whos got clean, especially people that are willing to admit it feeling no shame :thumbup1:
> 
> Reps


I here you mate. Heroin and opiates were my drug of choice. But then again if that wasnt around, I would take whatever I could get... Cheers to you for getting clean:thumbup1:


----------



## donggle

crazypaver1 said:


> I know that i was just asking so dont get ya pantys in a twist


It just seemed like you were trying to make a joke out of it. Apologies if not.


----------



## crazypaver1

estfna said:


> It just seemed like you were trying to make a joke out of it. Apologies if not.


No worries i can see how that must of sounded.


----------



## noturbo

zeus87529 said:


> Yep, done that too
> 
> I here you mate. Heroin and opiates were my drug of choice. But then again if that wasnt around, I would take whatever I could get... Cheers to you for getting clean:thumbup1:


Thanks man, heres to getting bigger and stronger rather than wasting away chasing H :beer:


----------



## rs007

crazypaver1 said:


> very impressive, wot would you rate the best?


Mate, I dont think Zeus will mind me saying this, but you are way off base, there is NOTHING impressive about taking any drug... with all due respect a bit silly to say "very impressive" - just my opinion. *EDIT - IGNORE!*

As for me, apart from drink, only other things I have dabbled with are cannabis (havent touched in years, all it does is make me want to sit about like a lazy cnt), and small amounts of amphetamine in the later stages of diets, just to hold me up more than anything.

I was addicted to the cigs as well, I know it sounds small time, but it affected me worse than most, glad to be well shot of that.


----------



## rs007

Just noticed Zeus/you already raised this point - ignore the first bit of my post!


----------



## Guest

Thanks estfna for the compassion.. No worries though. Not mad at you Crazypaver. I know your young and were just curious. I dont think you meant any harm.. But be clear that there is NOTHING IMPRESSIVE about the amount of drugs I used!!

I answered the question you asked on how I rated them on the previous page. And that is again just my opinion, but I have no problem talking about it.

****no problem rs2007 I agree with your statement:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun

Zues, when you were taking these drugs, did you loose weight? Done well bulking up again if so. :thumbup1:


----------



## crazypaver1

zeus87529 said:


> Thanks estfna for the compassion.. No worries though. Not mad at you Crazypaver. I know your young and were just curious. I dont think you meant any harm..
> 
> I answered the question you asked on how I rated them on the previous page. And that is again just my opinion, but I have no problem talking about.
> 
> ****no problem rs2007 I agree with your statement:thumb:


No harm ment, i couldt even start to imagen how hard i was for you mate but well done for getting clean :beer:


----------



## Guest

YoungGun said:


> Zues, when you were taking these drugs, did you loose weight? Done well bulking up again if so. :thumbup1:


Yeah I was not the healthiest. I competed prior to going down this path in my 19's and 20's. I have always had a good foundation. When I was using drugs heavily I was prob around 175-180, which for me is kind of small. I am 6ft tall and weigh 225 currently.



crazypaver1 said:


> No harm ment, i couldt even start to imagen how hard i was for you mate but well done for getting clean :beer:


Thanks mate. It's easy to get clean.... It's hard to *stay* clean


----------



## MasterBlaster

I have done every drug on there and then some.

I think the only thing I haven't done is payote.

Now I don't do anything other than the occasional blunt.

I did a lot of experimenting in college, with drugs...sorry boys


----------



## Britbb

> Originally Posted by *zeus87529*
> 
> I haven't "done" any of them, I have "Abused" all of them.
> 
> Been clean going on 5 years but here is my list.. (I am very open about my drug addiction)
> 
> Drugs Used
> 
> -Marijuana
> 
> -Heroin
> 
> -Opiates (vicodin,percocet,morphine,etc)
> 
> -Crack
> 
> -Ecstasy
> 
> -Meth
> 
> -Cocaine
> 
> -Mescaline
> 
> -Ketamine
> 
> -GhB
> 
> -Mushrooms
> 
> -Acid
> 
> -Benzodiazepines(xanax,valium, ativan)
> 
> -Amphetamines
> 
> -Opium
> 
> -Methodone





crazypaver1 said:


> very impressive, wot would you rate the best?


What would he rate the best? 

Are you serious:confused1: I dont see a smiley?

No drug is 'best', they are all fukin filth!

*EDIT*...lol ignore this, i skipped reading the last page and went straight to post a reply, seems like its been dealt with and put right already.


----------



## strongasanox

all the ones listed except meth...


----------



## cellaratt

I smoke alot of pot for variouse reasons all of which are personnal, drank a lot of beer for a long time but that justs poison...


----------



## Guest

Good thread, hopefully Zeus's post will benefit some of the younger guys on here, you know who you are:whistling: 

Never herion but i have dabbled over the years in a lot of them and tbh none of them hit me as hard as concentrated salvia(i truly didnt not realise what it was going to do).

I have a very addictive personality and i get bored easly which is not the best so i try and stay away from EVERY THING even alcohol.


----------



## jamesb2009

weed, phet,crack(lil bit) e's and a hell of alot of charlie, lost 2 stone on the charlie, me and another lad who uses this site used to sell it as well as weed, no names ( richie), got so addicted to it, was sniffing all day every day, got so bad id wake up in pools of blood where my nose had collapsed, chest pains every morning, 1 gram lines aint good for u, now my nose is ruined, cant breath through it at all, and my memory is absulute ****e to, been of it now 2 years,, coming of that ****e was the hardest thing i have ever done. had to fook of up country to my sisters for 4 months, awsome time it was though, an experience i wouldnt want to forget but would never want to go through again


----------



## crazypaver1

Con said:


> Good thread, hopefully Zeus's post will benefit some of the younger guys on here, you know who you are:whistling:
> 
> Never herion but i have dabbled over the years in a lot of them and tbh none of them hit me as hard as concentrated salvia(i truly didnt not realise what it was going to do).
> 
> I have a very addictive personality and i get bored easly which is not the best so i try and stay away from EVERY THING even alcohol.


That salvia is mad it folds you like a cardboard box lol :lol:


----------



## GHS

Just weed for me. I don't want to try any of the other because I have a very addictive personality and fear I may like them a bit too much LOL.

GHS


----------



## Guest

i have a good friend whos a dancer in nana plazza,bangkok...got very drunk one night on thai whiskey and was invited back to her familys place in klong toey..which is one of bangkoks worst slums..spent the night smoking yabba...methamphetimine from burma..

with her thai gangster uncle showing me his collection of guns!!!

one night in bangkok makes a hard man humble..so the song goes!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Weed mainly, although I quit the **** last year so seems the sensible thing to stay away from that also.

Done Coke on a half dozen occasions or so.

Always been scared of pills - Just the whole thing that when its in you its in you and its gonna run its course - Not that im going to die or anything, just that i'd get a bad one and go blind for an hour/trip out or what not :whistling:

Same goes for anything too psychoactive like acid or mushies - no chance, too much of an imagination for that!

Can safely say that I will not do another drug in my puff, not even a smoke - Flirted and they dont interest me anymore - I'm happy with a lager tbh. Hopefully get a grip of my drinking in the near future also.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Con said:


> Good thread, hopefully Zeus's post will benefit some of the younger guys on here, you know who you are:whistling:
> 
> Never herion but i have dabbled over the years in a lot of them and tbh none of them hit me as hard as *concentrated salvia*(i truly didnt not realise what it was going to do).
> 
> I have a very addictive personality and i get bored easly which is not the best so i try and stay away from EVERY THING even alcohol.


Saw youtube videos, apparently like a super intense 10 min acid trip - stuff looks mental. You get some vids of idiots giving it to their mates, and telling them its weed, poor lads don't know what hit them.

As for the addictive personality and bored easy, im exactly the same man - leads to mischief.

And to the lads that were addicts - respect for taking your life back :thumbup1:


----------



## Ollie B

Marijuana in my college days. Its bo11ocks and I wish i never done it.


----------



## Guest

The lot apart from LSD and H, most to excess. Cant be ****d with the comedowns anymore.


----------



## Lilly M

estfna said:


> Is that a **** take?
> 
> The man was addicted to the stuff. He's done brilliantly to get away from it and is now clean. That's a ****ty thing to say.
> 
> He has my complete respect.
> 
> Well done Zeus mate.


Exactly what i was thinking !

i have nothing but uttermost respect for anyone who over comes a drug addict , its not a nice thing watching someone you love and care about become nothing more than a empty shell , im not some do gooder anti drugs , far from it but asking a ex addict what he rates the best is a bit in bad taste IMO .


----------



## LeanShredded

coke, mdma, ketamin, ghb, most bbing drugs, never done pill, acid, crack, smack, scag, harry or any recreational injection. Oh and think im the only person in the world that has never done ganja!


----------



## hilly

weed, pills, coke, mushrooms in amsterdam.

Still have a bit of charlie on special occasions new year for instance. Tent to avoid others as i can go thru a spell were if i have a couple of pills ill take em every weekend for a month.

Havnt had any pills in a long while. I love a trip to amsterdam to get high tend to go once a year.


----------



## jjj

coke, mdma, pills, mushrooms (fvckin weird) ketamin, weed,

all i have now is the odd line of coke when out, and a spliff mabey 3 times a year!

usedto be stoned 24/7 a few years back and screwed my head up, hated leaving the house and was always paranoid, fine now woop woop!!!


----------



## SinisterExtreme

Puff, speed, E, acid, ching, skag.........all a long time ago though!


----------



## treb92

Pithead said:


> Cannabis
> 
> LSD
> 
> Speed
> 
> Crack/Cocaine
> 
> Heroin
> 
> Nitrous Oxide (laughing gas)
> 
> *Alcohol*
> 
> *Nicotine*
> 
> *Caffeine*


Hardcore man lol

My list includes

Coke

E

Speed

Shrooms

Weed

Gas and Glue (do they count lol)


----------



## robdog

Ive done them all except Meth.

Still use a bit of Bugle now and again if im out with the lads and were off to Ibiza this summer so id probably do a few E's over there and smoke some weed.


----------



## fit4aking

drugs are for mugs,

i have been daring one time, sorry twice, i have had poppers!! and i have also had a bucket at a party i do believe that was weed, i was starving straight away, then fell asleep lol.

that doesnt make me a bad person though does it.


----------



## LeanShredded

Greekgoddess said:


> None of the above- I get enough kicks from my life!


I was waiting for that, there is always someone that says it, surprised it took 5 pages until someone did.

Why is it a choice? Why does it have to be that life gives you your kicks, why cant you get your kicks from 'life' and try drugs as well. Surely both are possible, and both can only be commented on by someone that has tried both.

And how can you get 'enough' kicks, im one of the older guys on this site and have tried and done most things this world has on offer, and I'll never have 'enough kicks', I'll always want more, new experiences, new thrills, new ways of excitement.

Having enough is implying that your happy with your lot.

Well no thanks, I'll never have enough.

Now pass me that rolled up £20, a girl with big fake boobs and a huge fat line of posh between them, im gonna smash some cells out of my brain......... :tongue:


----------



## LeanShredded

fit4aking said:


> drugs are for mugs,
> 
> i have been daring one time, sorry twice, i have had poppers!! and i have also had a bucket at a party i do believe that was weed, i was starving straight away, then fell asleep lol.
> 
> *that doesnt make me a bad person though does it*.


Yes it does, sorry.


----------



## junior

Coke, heroin, speed, mushrooms,weed, lsd.ecstasy, opiates, methadone and a whole lot of prescription drugs but that was a long time ago, clean now but was nearly dead a few times, they are not worth it got a load of health problems now because of it.

junior


----------



## a.notherguy

ive done the following and will give my opinions based on what i have experienced...

acid - good laugh - i enjoyed this. however, i have friends who were of a sensitive mental state and after excesses of acid they lost all confidence and became paranoid in normal every day life.

weed - shud be legal.

speed - evil drug imo

coke - evil drug imo

mushys - have never been as scared as i have been on shrooms. too hard to control dose.

e - good laugh in a club.

have never tried meth or heroin but 2 people close to me have died from heroin so i dont have a good opnion of it (sorry to put out a downer)

as a side note - ive had problems with drugs in the past and am over that now but i hope that any of the younger guys reading this site will realise that sometimes you dont know your in too deep until you can no longer see the way up...........


----------



## Prodiver

Con said:


> ...I have a very addictive personality and i get bored easly which is not the best so i try and stay away from EVERY THING even alcohol.





Gerry_bhoy said:


> ...As for the addictive personality and bored easy, im exactly the same man - leads to mischief...


Posters on this thread please tell us why, knowing this, you chose drugs, not some other activity.

Genuine question - NOT a judgement.


----------



## LeanShredded

Prodiver said:


> Posters on this thread please tell us why, knowing this, you chose drugs, not some other activity.
> 
> Genuine question - NOT a judgement.


Thats easy......... it makes you look cool :lol:

LOL, in all seriousness, originally just to see what the fuss is about, i dont have an addictive personality, so felt as though it would be easy for me to walk away from it, it has been, at worst I was on it 4 or 5 times a year, now less than twice.

Its something different to the usual highs of life, a nice relief, an addition to a good night out.

I have never done heroin, or crack, and never would, just not sure I like what i've read about them, but im far from perfect and dont judge those that do/have.


----------



## junior

With me i just started taking to be part of a crowd thinking i wont get addicted, this stuff is easy nothing gona happen to me but how wrong was i, before i knew it i was hooked and on a long narrow road to hell with no light at the end and hit the bottom and stayed that way for a few years til with the help of my doctor and family crawled my way out when i should have been dead like a lot of the people i knew were and some close friends, but now a few years down the line got great girlfriend and three kids, wouldnt change it now. But i was lucky.

junior


----------



## Ecksarmy11

zeus87529 said:


> I haven't "done" any of them, I have "Abused" all of them.
> 
> Been clean going on 5 years but here is my list.. (I am very open about my drug addiction)
> 
> Drugs Used
> 
> -Marijuana
> 
> -Heroin
> 
> -Opiates (vicodin,percocet,morphine,etc)
> 
> -Crack
> 
> -Ecstasy
> 
> -Meth
> 
> -Cocaine
> 
> -Mescaline
> 
> -Ketamine
> 
> -GhB
> 
> -Mushrooms
> 
> -Acid
> 
> -Benzodiazepines(xanax,valium, ativan)
> 
> -Amphetamines
> 
> -Opium
> 
> -Methodone


Jeez mate !

That was some cocktail.

How was the come down ? :whistling:


----------



## Macca 1976

Magic Mushrooms now they do play with your mind!!!


----------



## a.notherguy

Prodiver said:


> Posters on this thread please tell us why, knowing this, you chose drugs, not some other activity.
> 
> Genuine question - NOT a judgement.


why? Good question......

started off as a bit of fun. The occasional trip and the odd toke. then it became every weekend, then it became every night. It just kinda snowballed (if i can get away with a weather related pun!) from there. My demon was speed which was cheap and easily available.

This messed me up big style but i was too gone at the time to realise and was mixing with people like me which made it the norm to be doing what i was doing.

There were 2 incidents which got my life back on track.....

1 - a friend messed up really bad one night and flipped. It got serious and scary for all involved. We had to bring him down form where ever he was and when you are off your face at the same time this is not easy to do.

2 - (and this is the big one!).............people i know started dying :sad:

why did i choose this over other activities???

i didnt make that choice - it just happened that way. Nothing else mattered so nothing else ever got done.


----------



## JakeJ16

Havn't done any of them 

Well that's not entirely true....

Had like half a joint of this ****ty "weed" stuff once, but didn't have enough for it to have an effect.

I'm a good boy :thumb:


----------



## StJocKIII

None

Two H addicts in the family(ones clean now) - kind of takes the edge of trying them


----------



## mattiasl

Who needs drugs when you can eat carbs:bounce:


----------



## W33BAM

Only ever smoked dope.

I'm daft enough sober never mind on sommat!

Use eph's tho...


----------



## Iron19

Smoked weed.

Not particuarly intrested in it and so i dont bother with it. I would also never try anything else, it has been offered but i would much rather have a drink or nothing at all.

i can understand why people would and so i dont judge. To each their own , but i just cant see any benefits to taking them.


----------



## JakeJ16

Iron19 said:


> Smoked weed.
> 
> Not particuarly intrested in it and so i dont bother with it. I would also never try anything else, it has been offered but i would much rather have a drink or nothing at all.
> 
> i can understand why people would and so i dont judge. To each their own , but i just cant see any benefits to taking them.


Same here, can't really comment on drugs 'cos I havn't tried them, but I don't see an appeal either. I'm happy with progress in the gym


----------



## JakeJ16

There was a programme on TV a few months back about the top 20 most dangerous drugs. I thaught I'd post it up incase anyone missed it....


Heroin - popular street names include smack, skag, and junk.

Cocaine - often referred to as snow, flake, coke, and blow.

Barbiturates - popular slang names include yellow jackets, reds, blues, Amy's, and rainbows.

Street Methadone

Alcohol

Ketamine - a powerful hallucinogen, often referred to as Special K.

Benzodiazepines - a family of sedative drugs.

Amphetamines - known as greenies among baseball players.

Tobacco

Buprenorphine - also called bupe or subbies.

Cannabis - includes marijuana.

Solvents - volatile substances that can be inhaled, such as glue, nail polish remover, paints, hair spray, and lighter fuel (gas).

4-MTA - is a derivative of amphetamine and has similar effects to ecstasy.

LSD

Methylphenidate - central nervous system stimulant, commonly sold as ritalin.

Anabolic steroids

GHB - short for Gamma hydroxybutyrate, a powerful central nervous system depressant, most commonly known as the date rape drug.

Ecstasy

Alkyl nitrates - group of drugs commonly referred to as poppers.

Khat - an amphetamine-like stimulant.


I was surprised how high up alcohol was!


----------



## j.m.

Never tried any drug (unless you count alcohol) also never tried a cigarette either, hopefully both will be the same forever as I dont intend to try/do them.

One of the main reasons is that my brother developed pscitsphrenia from drug abuse & I wouldnt like to go down the same route, thenkfully he is well on the mend though.


----------



## GHS

Ecsastacy number 18 Anabolic Steroids number 16? Who made that list?

GHS


----------



## meatstick

I don't do anything these days but I used to doPILLS!

Loads of the f**kers, and it was fooking awesome. ave it!!!!


----------



## robdog

JakeJ16 said:


> There was a programme on TV a few months back about the top 20 most dangerous drugs. I thaught I'd post it up incase anyone missed it....
> 
> 
> Heroin - popular street names include smack, skag, and junk.
> 
> Cocaine - often referred to as snow, flake, coke, and blow.
> 
> Barbiturates - popular slang names include yellow jackets, reds, blues, Amy's, and rainbows.
> 
> Street Methadone
> 
> Alcohol
> 
> Ketamine - a powerful hallucinogen, often referred to as Special K.
> 
> Benzodiazepines - a family of sedative drugs.
> 
> Amphetamines - known as greenies among baseball players.
> 
> Tobacco
> 
> Buprenorphine - also called bupe or subbies.
> 
> Cannabis - includes marijuana.
> 
> Solvents - volatile substances that can be inhaled, such as glue, nail polish remover, paints, hair spray, and lighter fuel (gas).
> 
> 4-MTA - is a derivative of amphetamine and has similar effects to ecstasy.
> 
> LSD
> 
> Methylphenidate - central nervous system stimulant, commonly sold as ritalin.
> 
> Anabolic steroids
> 
> GHB - short for Gamma hydroxybutyrate, a powerful central nervous system depressant, most commonly known as the date rape drug.
> 
> Ecstasy
> 
> Alkyl nitrates - group of drugs commonly referred to as poppers.
> 
> Khat - an amphetamine-like stimulant.
> 
> 
> I was surprised how high up alcohol was!


That list is well off the mark. I bet my house on the fact more people die each year due to Alcohol related issues than any of the other drugs on there, ill bet that Tobacco is at least as bad if not higher for useage related deaths also.

Im not saying other drugs cant cause harm because they can but Booze and **** kill more than any other drug by far.


----------



## JakeJ16

GHS said:


> Ecsastacy number 18 Anabolic Steroids number 16? Who made that list?
> 
> GHS


Dunno mate, it was a programme on BBC2 a while back. I found it online and it just said it was made by the "specialists".


----------



## GHS

JakeJ16 said:


> Dunno mate, it was a programme on BBC2 a while back. I found it online and it just said it was made by the "specialists".


 Looks like a load of crap to me LOL

GHS


----------



## Guest

Coke and Weed for me..not anymore though.


----------



## treb92

GHS said:


> Looks like a load of crap to me LOL
> 
> GHS


Apparantly e's are virtuly harmless, you have more chance of dying in a horse riding accident i read, just last week on the bbc website.


----------



## Slamdog

robdog said:


> That list is well off the mark. I bet my house on the fact more people die each year due to Alcohol related issues than any of the other drugs on there, ill bet that Tobacco is at least as bad if not higher for useage related deaths also.
> 
> Im not saying other drugs cant cause harm because they can but Booze and **** kill more than any other drug by far.


they actually based it on drug harm effect as well as percentage deaths iirc. it was an interesting program.


----------



## robdog

Slamdog said:


> they actually based it on drug harm effect as well as percentage deaths iirc. it was an interesting program.


I didnt realise that although i would have thought the drug that killed the most people would be deemed to have the highest harm effect.


----------



## JakeJ16

lambert said:


> Apparantly e's are virtuly harmless, you have more chance of dying in a horse riding accident i read, just last week on the bbc website.


I wouldn't go that far lol. People have died from taking just one E.


----------



## Slamdog

the other parts are easy to find from that one...


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Prodiver said:


> Posters on this thread please tell us why, knowing this, you chose drugs, not some other activity.
> 
> Genuine question - NOT a judgement.


Guess im kind of Hedonistic.

Even with Nicotone to even caffine, just liked stuff that gave me a little head buzz.

Alcohol is the only 'drug' I use now though.


----------



## W33BAM

Aparently cigarettes are harder to quit than heroin.... but I've never tried it so can't comment. I think the test was done on rats in some American lab, but don't quote me!

I stopped smoking 5 years ago this may.

I think smokers are easily misconcieved because they are still compas mentis enough to appear to cope while quitting, where as heroin addicts are in a state of euphoria and unable to act in a normal way so they look like they are going through the hardest thing in the world because their bodies cannot repond the way they should giving them zero willpower and will do ANYTHING for their next hit...

Smokers can still drive and operate machinery etc so its not seen as such a serious addiction compared to certain orther drugs.


----------



## Slamdog

me...

speed, acid, coke and weed as well as booze when i was a yoof...

now i only take things prescribed by my doctor... and clen and eph when i'm in diet mode.

I am older, wiser and have my kids to think about. I haven't got time to get high, let alone the urge or need to... havent taken any rec drug in 20 years, and its been 10 years since i touched booze.


----------



## Guest

Prodiver said:


> Posters on this thread please tell us why, knowing this, you chose drugs, not some other activity.
> 
> Genuine question - NOT a judgement.


I personally didnt really understand my addictive personality at the age of 16 when I started using. My choosing of drugs was because of peer pressure. I dont mean the kind where people were sticking drugs in my face saying do this. It was more of the pressure of drugs just being around in general. I was tired of being the clean cut athlete and decided to give marijuana a try. That was all it took for me. 10+ years later(and a long journey) I checked into a rehab and admitted to myself that I was a drug addict.



Ecksarmy11 said:


> Jeez mate !
> 
> That was some cocktail.
> 
> How was the come down ? :whistling:


Really hard come down. I had bad withdrawals ranging from headaches, bodyaches, nightsweats, insomnia, vomiting, depression... It was a very painful a dark experience...


----------



## Train hard

W33BAM said:


> *Aparently cigarettes are harder to quit than heroin.... *
> 
> in my oppinion NO WAY, i have tried every thing there but not methamphetamines, the last drug i took was heroin and got hooked imo it is the devils work it ruined my life i never had food in never had any gas or electric i spent all my money on it ended up losing my flat and most of my good friend's and ended up at around 8 and a half to nine stone then realised i was not even a shadow of my former self after a lot of talking with family, i ended on methadone to come off and never looked back since then i had to basicly turn to a billy no mates to get off the stuff as everyone i knew was on it, but now im back on track got my weight back up to 12 and a half stone and still rising and feel great for it i will never look back as it ruined my life but with alot of help and support from my family i have conqered it and am living my life to the full now, since i have came off 3 people i knew have died in the last couple of years and alot of people i see who are using look dead on there feet, i know what it is like to come off the stuff and for all the people that have done it *(meaning come off it)* well done they have my respect, i don't know why i have told you guy's this it's just sometime's it's good to get it off your chest and remind yourself what you have acheived getting off the s**t, *and for anyone who has thought about trying it **DON'T** it is the devil's work it just ruin's people's life's*, well that's my story i think i will stop here befor i start ranting on about how much it ruin's everything in your live's.


----------



## jw007

worst one i ever took was LSD

Anyone remember those microdot things???

What a fckin horrible experience....for 24hours


----------



## Train hard

jw007 said:


> worst one i ever took was LSD
> 
> Anyone remember those microdot things???
> 
> What a fckin horrible experience....for 24hours


yep they looked just like a little flint from out your lighter.


----------



## Robbie

Drugs are for mugs. End of.

And you are all very brave for posting this on an open forum...


----------



## Slamdog

jw007 said:


> worst one i ever took was LSD
> 
> Anyone remember those microdot things???
> 
> What a fckin horrible experience....for 24hours


now i liked acid.... although watching 'the wall' at leicester square odeon on it was extreme.. to say the least...


----------



## jw007

Slamdog said:


> now i liked acid.... although watching 'the wall' at leicester square odeon on it was extreme.. to say the least...


but you cant stop it when you want:confused1:

Just goes on and on and on, what about when you wnet home???


----------



## YoungGun

Iv'e been addicted to oxycodone and oxycontine, along with tramadol.

One time i took 15 50mg tramadol tabs in one go.

Bad times and all those drugs were perscribed.


----------



## Slamdog

jw007 said:


> but you cant stop it when you want:confused1:
> 
> Just goes on and on and on, what about when you wnet home???


went home? nope ended up in a few clubs and then took the 6am tube from holborn station....

it does last a long time and it was incredibly cheap in the 80's... and i was lucky that i never got flashbacks like a few of my mates did... one of the reasons i stopped taking it...


----------



## jw007

Slamdog said:


> went home? nope ended up in a few clubs and then took the 6am tube from holborn station....
> 
> it does last a long time and it was incredibly cheap in the 80's... and i was lucky that i never got flashbacks like a few of my mates did... one of the reasons i stopped taking it...


makes me feel sick just thinking about it...

Imagine being given a load of microdots *without knowing and never had before,* put in a sack then dumped on your own in a forrest somewhere.....

Those who have taken LSD will identify withth fcked-up ness of that situation...

Pure hell


----------



## El Ricardinho

JakeJ16 said:


> I wouldn't go that far lol. People have died from taking just one E.


this may be true in a tiny minority but ecstacy related deaths are usually dehydration of saturation of the brain. Too much/little water.

I started smoking weed at 13 and chucked it a couple of years ago after a wild nite in ibiza with acid ecstacys.

been sniffin since 16 at weekends and still cant kick it into touch.

used to take ecstacy every weekend from 16-21.

gotta kick the sniff tho its costing me a fortune!!!!


----------



## Slamdog

jw007 said:


> makes me feel sick just thinking about it...
> 
> Imagine being given a load of microdots *without knowing and never had before,* put in a sack then dumped on your own in a forrest somewhere.....
> 
> Those who have taken LSD will identify withth fcked-up ness of that situation...
> 
> Pure hell


that is just a recipie for a bad bad trip... i used to at least be in control of my environment when dropping the tabs... not afterwards, but sure, before though... always planned.


----------



## crazypaver1

Wow nice to see this thread is going on strong!


----------



## dizdabiz

worst one i ever took was LSD

Anyone remember those microdot things???

What a fckin horrible experience....for 24hours

__________________ yeah hulk i definetly remember those black microdots,it was a case of "beam me up scotty!"" yeah they were a lot stronger then the blotters,who can remember purple ohms and strawberrys? anyways heres my list...

TOBACCO

BOOZE

CHARLIE

ROCKS

TRIPS(MICRODOTS AND BLOTTERS)

ASH

WEED

SPEED(BASE AND PINK CHAMPAGNE)

K

KHAT

POPPERS

PILLS(AND MDMA POWDER)

VALIUMS

ERR...I THINK THATS EVERYTHING....AND THE ONLY REASON THAT ANGELDUST(PCP) AND CRUSTAL METH AINT UP HERE IS BECAUSE I COULD'NT GET MY GRUBBY LITTLE PAWS ON IT!

YEP! THATS THE LIFE OF A RAVER AND AN EX CRIMINAL......BUT DAMN THAT WAS ONE HELLUVA PARTY! BUT JUST LIKE MANY OTHERS I GOT ADDICTED TO THE MOST ADDICTIVE DRUG IN THE WORLD,..............................................................................."PUSSY!" NOW CAN I GET A "HELL YEAH BROTHERS?":beer: :rockon: :beer:


----------



## Five-O

LeanShredded said:


> I was waiting for that, there is always someone that says it, surprised it took 5 pages until someone did.
> 
> Why is it a choice? Why does it have to be that life gives you your kicks, why cant you get your kicks from 'life' and try drugs as well. Surely both are possible, and both can only be commented on by someone that has tried both.
> 
> And how can you get 'enough' kicks, im one of the older guys on this site and have tried and done most things this world has on offer, and I'll never have 'enough kicks', I'll always want more, new experiences, new thrills, new ways of excitement.
> 
> Having enough is implying that your happy with your lot.
> 
> Well no thanks, I'll never have enough.
> 
> Now pass me that rolled up £20, a girl with big fake boobs and a huge fat line of posh between them, im gonna smash some cells out of my brain......... :tongue:


spot on fella, bloody good post.

I like this thread, very open and honest, way it should be.


----------



## pingu

all of the above plus ghb, gbl, painkillers, injecting heroin,alcohol,

now nothing


----------



## noturbo

W33BAM said:


> Aparently cigarettes are harder to quit than heroin.... but I've never tried it so can't comment. I think the test was done on rats in some American lab, but don't quote me!
> 
> I stopped smoking 5 years ago this may.


Believe me, from an ex addict. This is as far from the truth as you can get, nothing for me was as hard as quitting heroin, the physical and mental torture I endured for years trying to quit was nothing compared to the 3 days of light cravings from ****. And to this day, every single day I miss that drug, and I mean MISS it BIGTIME! Even though it came close to taking my life, I love that drug and will never be able to forget it, I will always consider myself an addict and know as soon as I let down my guard I will be in the same situation again, only the love for my family keeps me from going and scoring a few bags right this very minute and gouching for the rest of the night

Sad really but its tought me alot about life

Don't do heroin people, even as an experiment. It's a prison from which I will never escape and I'd hate to see anyone make the same mistake I did. Actually i'd quite like to work in some kind of drug rehab or drug worker scheme, just don't know if i could cope with being so close to it


----------



## SD

Done them all in my early 20's, that is if Methamphetamine is the same thing as speed??

Havent done any injectable recreational, did loads of LSD silly boy, not sure any of the E's I had were proper job, nor was the coke I think and I only did that once.

SD


----------



## JakeJ16

Wow, I'm surprised how many people have done drugs in the past. Well done for quitting them though :thumbup1:


----------



## Was_Eric

pingu said:


> all of the above plus ghb, gbl, painkillers, injecting heroin,alcohol,
> 
> now nothing


why all the negs man?


----------



## phenom82

Bodybuilders? Bunch of Coke Heads more like. You know that sh1t causes mini heart attacks? You've put this thread up like its cool to do drugs. Its wrong. Why is it when people do drugs they always boast about it. Makes me angry. Get some f-in will power and stop taking that damn sh1t. This thread needs deleting.


----------



## Goff

I used to smoke ciggies up intil 4 years ago, but i haven't ever taken any drugs - they just never appealed to me.


----------



## Jay.32

zeus87529 said:


> I haven't "done" any of them, I have "Abused" all of them.
> 
> Been clean going on 5 years but here is my list.. (I am very open about my drug addiction)
> 
> Drugs Used
> 
> -Marijuana
> 
> -Heroin
> 
> -Opiates (vicodin,percocet,morphine,etc)
> 
> -Crack
> 
> -Ecstasy
> 
> -Meth
> 
> -Cocaine
> 
> -Mescaline
> 
> -Ketamine
> 
> -GhB
> 
> -Mushrooms
> 
> -Acid
> 
> -Benzodiazepines(xanax,valium, ativan)
> 
> -Amphetamines
> 
> -Opium
> 
> -Methodone


 You dark horse!! nice to see ya stil alive lol:thumb:


----------



## geeby112

dizdabiz said:


> worst one i ever took was LSD
> 
> Anyone remember those microdot things???
> 
> What a fckin horrible experience....for 24hours
> 
> __________________ yeah hulk i definetly remember those black microdots,it was a case of "beam me up scotty!"" yeah they were a lot stronger then the blotters,who can remember purple ohms and strawberrys? anyways heres my list...
> 
> TOBACCO
> 
> BOOZE
> 
> CHARLIE
> 
> ROCKS
> 
> TRIPS(MICRODOTS AND BLOTTERS)
> 
> ASH
> 
> WEED
> 
> SPEED(BASE AND PINK CHAMPAGNE)
> 
> K
> 
> *KHAT*
> 
> POPPERS
> 
> PILLS(AND MDMA POWDER)
> 
> VALIUMS
> 
> ERR...I THINK THATS EVERYTHING....AND THE ONLY REASON THAT ANGELDUST(PCP) AND CRUSTAL METH AINT UP HERE IS BECAUSE I COULD'NT GET MY GRUBBY LITTLE PAWS ON IT!
> 
> YEP! THATS THE LIFE OF A RAVER AND AN EX CRIMINAL......BUT DAMN THAT WAS ONE HELLUVA PARTY! BUT JUST LIKE MANY OTHERS I GOT ADDICTED TO THE MOST ADDICTIVE DRUG IN THE WORLD,..............................................................................."PUSSY!" NOW CAN I GET A "HELL YEAH BROTHERS?":beer: :rockon: :beer:


Its Khat the stuff you chew like coca leaves?my dad has them with friends every weekend:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Coke

ecstacy

speed

weed

mdma

acid

mushrooms

ketamine


----------



## Goose

Never been into the drugs myself. Something that hasn't interested me.


----------



## Pagie

Never tried any of these. I get in enough trouble after a few beers !! And I know if I touched anything I would just want more. I cant have one biscuit, if I open a pack I eat them all. All of my mates do coke, pills etc.....but its just never really interested me. Always wondered about coke and have wondered what its like but never actually tried it, there is still time, Im only 28 !!


----------



## noturbo

phenom82 said:


> Bodybuilders? Bunch of Coke Heads more like. You know that sh1t causes mini heart attacks? You've put this thread up like its cool to do drugs. Its wrong. Why is it when people do drugs they always boast about it. Makes me angry. Get some f-in will power and stop taking that damn sh1t. This thread needs deleting.


Oh go and moan to someone that cares :001_tt2:

This thread was just asking about peoples experiences and they gave them. Most of which were success stories of people getting through hard times and getting clean and enjoying a healthier lifestyle through bodybuilding

Except for the massive coke heads on here :whistling: lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Drugs have never appealed to me in the slightest. Never tried anything like this at all.


----------



## cecil_sensation

used to have the odd bit of coke, but only when its nice stuff other wise i wont waste me money. dont touch weed no more at all as i go mad on the stuff, dnt no why always made we freak out?? but nothing else for me. going try the roids 1 day but not yet


----------



## Jungle

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Yourself?





dan-cov-boxer said:


> The lot but H.


crack cocaine???


----------



## ryoken

I spent most of my teenage years going through most reccy drugs (no injectables though) and 2 years in my twenties addicted to amphetamines but pulled myself together and started bodybuilding and have never looked back!


----------



## nathanlowe

Ive only ever tried weed and alcohol of course. Friends with alot of people who do coke, its probably not very strong but its coke none the less. Came close to trying it but didnt want to.

Surprised by the amount of people who have admitted to a herion addicted background. I dont know too much about the drug but have always seen it was the BIG NO NO. Ive always seen it as coke, ecstasy etc is nothing compared to it.

Is heroin as bad as they made it out to be in the film Trainspotting, currently how they are on shameless etc ?

Where you can be knocked out for days off it, or would do anything to get some more etc ?


----------



## treb92

Coke, everybodys doing it pablo.


----------



## pudj

thats the first poll on here I couldn't put an answer to  havent done any but have been in the same room as people that have done all does that count


----------



## Tommy10

bad, bad coke habit for about 5 years...then crack....pals were in the music business....i still love coke.....but nowhere near what i was doing a few years ago.....


----------



## DNC

noturbo said:


> Believe me, from an ex addict. This is as far from the truth as you can get, nothing for me was as hard as quitting heroin, the physical and mental torture I endured for years trying to quit was nothing compared to the 3 days of light cravings from ****. And to this day, every single day I miss that drug, and I mean MISS it BIGTIME! Even though it came close to taking my life, I love that drug and will never be able to forget it, I will always consider myself an addict and know as soon as I let down my guard I will be in the same situation again, only the love for my family keeps me from going and scoring a few bags right this very minute and gouching for the rest of the night
> 
> Sad really but its tought me alot about life
> 
> Don't do heroin people, even as an experiment. It's a prison from which I will never escape and I'd hate to see anyone make the same mistake I did. Actually i'd quite like to work in some kind of drug rehab or drug worker scheme, just don't know if i could cope with being so close to it


Very honest post mate,like it.IMO would be a very bad idea for you to be a drug worker,a friends sister who was an ex addict went down that route,clean for a few good years now slap bang at it again,in court all the time,familys at a loss.Just don't put yourself in that situation mate.

I've done weed,e's,coke,speed,crack,acid.Used to love going clubbing 15 years ago and necking some top e's but i'm older now and don't need any of that.Still do a few lines every now and then,don't think that will change.Take it or leave it now.Trying for a baby with my girl so everything is off limits right now.


----------



## Big Dawg

I've tried pretty much everything apart from coke, mushrooms and heroin.

Stupidly took loads from the ages of about 14-18 (yeah I know). Lots and lots (and I mean stupid amounts) of pills, lots of weed (and soap bar), tried LSD once, speed a few times, used to drink a lot too. The pills fcuked my memory up big time for a few years, but all is good now. Don't touch anything any more, not even alcohol. I do regret it, but without a Delorean there's nothing I can do about it. Guess it helped make me the person I am now, so I'm grateful for that.


----------



## bigmitch69

Used to do speed, pills and when i could afford it coke on nights out but when the comedown outweighed the high i gave it up. Mushies were fun when we were kids. I still have the odd smoke once a month and valium to chill out and help me sleep if busy at work etc.


----------



## Varmint

hilly2008 said:


> weed, pills, coke, mushrooms in amsterdam.
> 
> Still have a bit of charlie on special occasions new year for instance. Tent to avoid others as i can go thru a spell were if i have a couple of pills ill take em every weekend for a month.
> 
> Havnt had any pills in a long while. I love a trip to amsterdam to get high tend to go once a year.


i'm the exact same mate. take some coke every now and then when i'm out or at a party. not taken any pills for over a year. usually go to amsterdam once a year for a dance event etc


----------



## leafman

zeus87529 said:


> I rate them all as *Garbage*...
> 
> The only thing they did for me was take, take and take some more. They took my money, some of my friends, my honesty, my self respect, my self image, some of my health and years of my life.....
> 
> But hey... to each there own


Same as, my list would b very similar to your own pal and i agree all they done for me was take the years 16 to 24 of my life (jail) lol. Dont touch anything now just smoke weed on a night before bed (wich is good for me)  Glad to see bit of honesty :thumbup1:


----------



## warren

i have tried a bit of dope but thats it, my mates all take coke and e. i have never fancied any drug to be honest, but i do accept other people wish to. the only ting that boils my pi$$ is when they give me greif about thinking about steroids, saying they are dangerous lol


----------



## leafman

jw007 said:


> worst one i ever took was LSD
> 
> Anyone remember those microdot things???
> 
> What a fckin horrible experience....for 24hours


LMAO you could put em in ur eye. They were ruthless triping for hours and hours.

I was a addict from the age of 14 till i went to jail at 19 then got out at age 20 went straight back to it all back to jail within 11 week of being out and spent my time in jail till i was 24 (5 years in totall in jail). Since 2005 iv been clean from everything except weed (but now only smoke it on night).

I had like 3 or 4 drugs of choice, brown,crack and benzos and zops (zopiclone). All put together makes life hard. Lost everything at one stage. Coke has never been sommat iv rated, used to always say y hav coke when u can just make crack. Im only sayin all this so if it helps one person stay off drugs then its worth it. 

edited just to say once a addict always a addict but a addict dont have to use.


----------



## noturbo

leafman said:


> LMAO you could put em in ur eye. They were ruthless triping for hours and hours.
> 
> I was a addict from the age of 14 till i went to jail at 19 then got out at age 20 went straight back to it all back to jail within 11 week of being out and spent my time in jail till i was 24 (5 years in totall in jail). Since 2005 iv been clean from everything except weed (but now only smoke it on night).
> 
> I had like 3 or 4 drugs of choice, brown,crack and benzos and zops (zopiclone). All put together makes life hard. Lost everything at one stage. Coke has never been sommat iv rated, used to always say y hav coke when u can just make crack. Im only sayin all this so if it helps one person stay off drugs then its worth it.
> 
> *edited just to say once a addict always a addict but a addict dont have to use*.


Totally agree with that mate, I still class myself as an addict and always will. Just need to stay the hell away from it and put family first

Niceone for getting clean and making your life a better one, it's a hard thing to do but so worth it 

Reps :thumbup1:


----------



## nobody

Im a good boy i dont drink, smoke or take drugs. I only have a adrenaline addiction.


----------



## dan the man

dont do drugs me not my scene

Then people say you take gear and i say its not a drug its an artificial hormone haha


----------



## Gym Bunny

See I opened this thread expecting to say things like

clem

eph

test

d-bol

Kinda a let down to see I was wrong.


----------



## MWG

Pills beak weed and had lsd once not proud one bit. Not touched anything since i was about 18 used to eat pills like sweets in wigan pier every weekend from when i left school, im a new man now though not into that scene at all no more no drugs and no sh*t music i hate what i used to be and when i see mates who i used to knock about with back then i just laugh and think thank fcuk i changed and took my gym and health serious.


----------



## Goose

I Know steroids are classed as a drug but I myself class it more of a supplement, as I use it to aid my performance in the gym just like people who would use creatine, protein and so on.

Never been into the drugs listed to be honest.. Touched a bit of weed when I was younger but didn't like it.

Not even really a fan of alcohol either!

Exciting aren't I! :laugh:


----------



## iron head case

I tried some Aspirin once,

Am i hard core?


----------



## alan87

weed,ONCE, Just made me feel sick, to be honest i dont see the point in any of it....


----------



## LittleChris

Weed and cocaine throughout University. Overrated from my experience and just stay away from them now.


----------



## richh

I rarely drink, never smoked or taken any 'illegal' drugs, only thing I guess I've technically taken is steroids (in my asthma inhaler...but steroids don't count!) and valium (but I'm prescribed that for anxiety).


----------



## lumpy

smoked weed for a few years and done all that lot and some !


----------



## Uriel

I went through a phase when I was about 30 of trying most things for a year or so.

I'm glad I did, life's for living but - some people take drugs and some drugs take people. I like to cut loose - not afraid of much really but I'm too shrude to chuck it all away.

I don't do any of it now


----------



## alan87

this may sound totally stupid...but what is beak?


----------



## Jesus

AlasTTTair said:


> The pills fcuked my memory up big time for a few years.


i had the same problem, i used to eat lots and lots of pills, hell the bigger quantity you bought, the cheaper they were. Ive munched most 'common' recreational drugs, but have never touched H. A couple of my pals went down that road and its not a happy one if you cant keep control.

Its seems i'm the same as most of the others in this thread and although i'm 30, i still blaze most weekends and get on the bugle when i go out :beer:


----------



## MWG

Cocaine alan


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

JakeJ16 said:


> I wouldn't go that far lol. People have died from taking just one E.


I know this is an old thread but i happen to know that there is not 1 recorded case of anyone dying directy from taking E's or MDMA


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

I have tried most drugs but never H or crack and never will, i have however spent between £200000-£300000 on coke in the past 4 years and it really depresses me to think about it, i have hardly any of the inside of my nose left because of it.

I am trying to get over this mental addiction and slip up occasionally. But i am on the road to recovery and am thinking about moving away for good somewhere i cant get hold of it so easlily


----------



## TOBE

Uriel said:


> * life's for living but - some people take drugs and some drugs take people. *


Good way of putting it mate.


----------



## Trimz

Used to smoke bud everyday, then one day the wed turned on me.. made me ****** and i have never touched it since, that was about 2years ago

so i have done:

weed

solid

I smoke

MDMA

K (very dirty drug, never again)

E's and coke only on very special occasions

to scared to do shrooms or lsd.. dont want to end up thinking ime on fire and drowning my self or somehting like that


----------



## Dean00

Weed

E

LSD

Magic mushrooms

Opium

Speed

MDMA

Katamine

Nictone

Alchohaul

Caffine

Clen


----------



## heavyweight

Slamdog said:


> the other parts are easy to find from that one...


Any1 notice right at the end of the clip the screen saver on the computer behind the lady talking!!! Tell me what u think it or they are!??

Nice find slamdog have a rep

p.s. it kinda made me wanna go an pop a couple of jills tonight!!!


----------



## 6108

I am drinking Talisker 18 years old and smoking an El Rey del Mundo Demi Tasse... am I in drugs?!lol


----------



## poacher

crazypaver1 said:


> Cant be beaten


Speed

wacky

meth

coke

eccy

smack

mushrooms

lsd

all other sedatives and tranquilisers you can think of

what a wasted feckin life:laugh:


----------



## HJL

Robbie said:


> Drugs are for mugs. End of.


----------



## ares1

shrooms

shrooms

shrooms

shrooms

shrooms


----------



## Stone

surprised no on said mdma yet lol, not that i do it.


----------



## Dandy-uk

smoke big fat blunts everyday !! lol and was on cocaine for a good few months

wud sumtimes crush pills up with it ...ive done nothing else and now

i dont smoke , drink , or take drugs ,


----------



## Inggasson

I love the white powder. It kinda feels odd to snort it, even through a rolled-up tenner... and I'm not so much into cooking things up ona teaspoon and injecting them, so I generally just mix it with water and get it down the hatch. I use it twice a day. It's great stuff. I swear by it. Without it, I wouldn't be who I am today.

Glutamine, fools.


----------



## sam2012

I was hooked on all sorts for about 3 years of my life ive done

(Bud) weed

(Ching) coke

lsd

pills

ket

fly agaric

salvia extracts

mushrooms

mdma paste

****

beer

I abused the lot drinking and weed everyday coke nearly everyday and the rest was just added on top of that. Its easy to get into it all but it hard as fu*k to get away from it all especially once you get in deep. You loose your morals and sh*t and will do anything to get hold of it all even commiting crime. I was lucky and managed to get away from it and I now dont do anything other than the occasional beer kinda good really cos I now got a friend doing 7 years.


----------



## Chew

Weed

Coke

Speed

Ecstasy

Salvia

Don't touch anything apart from weed and the drink now a days.


----------



## brails

iv only took steroids, never been interested in owt like that


----------



## HGH

Crystal Meth is huge here.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC

its like a confession forum,


----------



## WRT

Done coke, e's and weed so not too bad! :innocent:


----------



## Guest

Coke, speed & weed


----------



## Danjal

I've done a few things but I do tend to just stick to weed. Although I don't smoke it like I used to. Usually ends up being an evening in with a friend playing the 360 and having a laugh.


----------



## dodged

smoked weed a few times didnt like it

done a few pills in 98 mitsubishi was my first one

never touched drugs again untill 2003 went off the rails a bit was drinking everyday and doing pills everyday. then got at my lowest tryed heroin and carried on for about 2 weeks and thought sh!t whats going on so i moved away to get away from it all sorted my self out then a year later tryed coke. spent alot of cash and nights up with my then girl friend loved it at the time then one day looked in the mirror at a 9 1/2 me with a drawn face and a limp shriveled [email protected] and it hit me hard so i stopped and will never use any recreational drug ever again its a mugs game at any level and has lasting effects especially physiological


----------



## pudj

you should have added a box that says none other than steroids then I could have ticked one


----------



## Nutz01

Everthing apart from smack crack & Meth


----------



## Graham Mc

Most things on the poll, but the things i do quite often is weed.


----------



## Van

Acid

Mushrooms

Ket

Pills

MDMA

Meth

Coke

speed

base

there is more but i wont admit to any others on an open forum.

also tried most legal highs

crazyiest combo was acid + ket + mdma = mind explosion


----------



## sam2012

Van said:


> Acid
> 
> Mushrooms
> 
> Ket
> 
> Pills
> 
> MDMA
> 
> Meth
> 
> Coke
> 
> speed
> 
> base
> 
> there is more but i wont admit to any others on an open forum.
> 
> also tried most legal highs
> 
> *crazyiest combo was acid + ket + mdma = mind explosion*


lol fvck that


----------



## Ironclad

All of the list.


----------



## dongrammar

Van said:


> *there is more but i wont admit to any others on an open forum*.


The only thing left is Heroin..


----------



## Dwaine Chambers

LSD sent me bonkers for about ten years. I think it's the most dangerous of the lot.

Ecstasy was the best.


----------



## Guest

Van said:


> Acid
> 
> Mushrooms
> 
> Ket
> 
> Pills
> 
> MDMA
> 
> Meth
> 
> Coke
> 
> speed
> 
> base
> 
> there is more but i wont admit to any others on an open forum.
> 
> also tried most legal highs
> 
> crazyiest combo was acid + ket + mdma = mind explosion


PMSL!!! you were preaching the other day about nolva and clomid being dangerous, are you for real kid? :confused1:


----------



## coldo

Cocaine and Hash for me.

Cocaine maybe 4/5 times, hash twice. Never bought either, only took at parties etc...


----------



## rodrigo

had the best nights of my life on ecstasy and coke:bounce:the old rave scene back in the 90's and hashish of course well there was fcuk all else to do :lol:


----------



## dasheleboopi

salvia (worst experience of my life)

weed and hash

shrooms

base (speeds base compound)

ecstasy

cocaine

crack cocaine

heroin

methadone

numerous benzodiazapines (valium/temazepam etc.)

subatec (dunno how to spell that one)

other opiates (codiene/dihydrocodiene etc.)

i think thats it thats all i can remember off the top of my head.

i was a druggy for 6 years just roaming the streets ive turned my life around since though now i go to college and the gym and concentrate on my health.

still cant kick the weed though so i suppose i am still a druggy in some peoples eyes


----------



## Irish Beast

Everything on the list.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

iv done

ayahuscha

salvia,

cannabis,

mescaline

dmt

2c-b

fly agaric/amanita muscaria mushrooms

psilsyblin mushrooms like liberty caps and cubensis.

MDMA

LSD (still do it all the time)

cocaine

crack cocaine

amphetamines

opium

poppers

reckon thats about it, kinda scary when you look at the list! i do cannabis and lsd regularly.


----------



## Round-2

I took an asprin once


----------



## Thierry

started smoking weed when I was in year 8, on and off until 2 years ago when I decided the sh!t wasn't worth it... bit ironic coming from someone that can kill a 20deck in 3/4 of a day. luckly i was on and off during school or i would of been fcked right now


----------



## newhope

everything on the list


----------



## jack09

i still smoke weed on the occasion. Will defiantely have dabble on some weekends as regards to sniff.


----------



## Milky

Done none of them due to being absolute sh*t house !


----------



## russforever

none i r good boy


----------



## aeon

Ah i remember back in the day !!! Cream liverpool, the courtyard few doves    

Thats what i call a gooood nite out. Clubs are not same no more or is it just me !!


----------



## Damo86

Clubs aren't even the same as they where 5 years ago when I started hammerin 'em.

Prefer house parties these days

Answering the question at hand:

Coke

E

MDMA (worth a seperate mention as its sooooo much better than e's)

Crack (only twice and never again)

Meth

LSD

Ketamine

Various prescription meds (valium/diazepam etc.)

Weed

Now I'll only use a bit of coke (2/3 g) at the end of the month and I'll be stopping that soon, most of the above where taken over a crazy two year peroid.

D


----------



## Tommy10

gemilky69 said:


> Done none of them due to being *absolute sh*t house !*


...and you train llike a girl.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Drugs?...well it was madchester...it would be rude not to... :whistling: ......


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> Drugs?...well it was madchester...it would be rude not to... :whistling: ......


Did u ever go to Space Funk Rab?


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> Did u ever go to Space Funk Rab?


Where was it at tom?...

thunderdome ..... sometimes hac5...konspiracy...bugsys...blackburn warehouse parties....

then moved onto shelleys in stoke for a few month...after a bit of a break..

plus numeros 1 off parties.... :cool2:


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> Where was it at tom?...
> 
> thunderdome ..... sometimes hac5...konspiracy...bugsys...blackburn warehouse parties....
> 
> then moved onto shelleys in stoke for a few month...after a bit of a break..
> 
> plus numeros 1 off parties.... :cool2:


can't remember...was ran by Elton...u know him?

Remember going to the opening of Dry on oldham St....sure i went to Konspiracy at some point....Holy City ZOO. off oxford road?


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> can't remember...was ran by Elton...u know him?
> 
> Remember going to the opening of Dry on oldham St....sure i went to Konspiracy at some point....Holy City ZOO. off oxford road?


Didnt know anyone who ran the clubs tom...i just enjoyed them...but would like to thank everyone who did ..if you read this...cheers for the time of my life... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## biggerlandy

done all except H i am an old monastry, country club, dance academy and warehouse boy them was the days :thumb:


----------



## Paulus

I've tried all on the poll but the trick is not to let ourself be controlled by ANY drug. Not many people manage that but if anyone feels they do have a problem then please PM me. Drug control is my job


----------



## Propper Joss

Peyote and ayahuasca for me


----------



## Paulus

It's funny but not many people consider alcohol as a drug. In fact it's the strongest and hardest to kick (and that includes heroin).


----------



## Guest

Planty said:


> where the hell have you people got hold of crystal meth in britain?
> 
> mainly done pills, mdma, speed and mcat


You've done cat food too.


----------



## Scott.EFC

Weed

E's

Speed

Crack / Coke

Aint touched nothing for years and never ever will again.


----------



## geeby112

quite a few suprising crack heads here :whistling:

Only drug i try at times is alittle weed mixed with apple/mint sheesha, just enought to relax you:thumbup1:


----------



## strange_days

Nice bit of chang is always good

I've done em all oh yes, except Horse


----------



## suliktribal

I unwittingly got a taste for Morphine pills a while back and when I realised I was a little too fond of them I got my mum to bin the lot, as they were hers. She just didn't use them.

Popped one when I had a headache one time (Yes, I know) and thought "Hmmmmn"


----------



## Scott.EFC

Dan said:


> You've done cat food too.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## H22civic

Used to do drugs a right bit when id have been out partying a couple of years ago. I dont touch much now though. Still enjoy the odd line of coke now and again right enough. Hard to get decent stuff though.

In the past ive taken, coke, speed, e's, ketamine(spelling?) and grass.


----------



## Jake1436114563

dan-cov-boxer said:


> The lot but H.


Crack? Salvia? haha


----------



## suliktribal

Jake said:


> Crack? Salvia? haha


I did Salvia. Weeeiiirrrd.


----------



## jules.j

Everything on the list plus all the other well known drugs. I wish I had never touched any of them.


----------



## big_jim_87

Big Scouse said:


> I have tryed the lot but H as well still do beak when i go out.


lol i knew you were a scouser by that post with out looking at your name lol beak lol love that word this is what all my fams call it in lpool


----------



## lofty

Drugs are geesh. Tried most of em except H, and all they did was waste my time, money, and self respect... especially when my old dear found out I had done coke. Oh the shame! :sad:

Got pulled by the 5-0 once for a random stop in the car. Had a few g's in my back pocket. I have honestly NEVER shyte myself as much as I did then. That put me straight and Ive never done anything since.


----------



## Jake1436114563

suliktribal said:


> I did Salvia. Weeeiiirrrd.


It's strong as ****. Tried the x25 version? Bong it.


----------



## marsh

im a raver so done mostly party drugs i.e pills and MDMA.

when im down the pup ill have a casual sniff of coke

dont smoke weed anymore but weve had some quality smoke box's,

bong seshions etc lol


----------



## outlaw

i like a smoke and a pancake


----------



## stolensocks01

Done it all apart skag, crack and meth only touch weed now as i get it for free as my mate has a small field of the stuff :lol:


----------



## Nidge

I used to like my amphetamine on an all to regular basis. I gave it up about 3 years ago because I needed more and more each week to get the desired effect.


----------



## vetran

never ever took,its a sign of weakness imo,my daughter came home once with the fairys and next day i nocked her from pillar to post.


----------



## HJL

dont see how its weakness!

ive done drugs because there fun.


----------



## vetran

HJL said:


> *dont see how its weakness!*
> 
> ive done drugs because there fun.


just say no.


----------



## doylejlw

kids dont do drugs :thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts

dabbled with coke and E's when i was about 19-20

when i realised it was for mugs, and moved on.

so many don't though, i know guys well into their 40's and 50's still into coke, and having pathetic mood swings and being in denial of it.

Fools.


----------



## RedKola

I like to smoke a bit of crack now and again... :mellow:

LMAO :lol:


----------



## alan87

Just read the first couple of pages of this thread....What the f*ck is beak???


----------



## Críostóir

Wheres that meow meow


----------



## Aron

Callofthewild said:


> Wheres that meow meow


I were just thinking that lol


----------



## Aron

alan87 said:


> Just read the first couple of pages of this thread....*What the f*ck is beak*???


cocaine,scousers call it beak


----------



## hamsternuts

RedKola said:


> *I like to sniff a few cracks* now and again... :mellow:
> 
> LMAO :lol:


whatever floats your boat darlin:beer:


----------



## suliktribal




----------



## Fragjuice

Magic mushroom pizza ftw! :thumb:


----------



## suliktribal

Fragjuice said:


> Magic mushroom pizza ftw! :thumb:


Is that the new Dominoes one?!

Bwoooop!!


----------



## Fragjuice

If only lol I'd be having dominoes for breakfast lunch and dinner if that was the case :w00t: :whistling:


----------



## Bambi

Done weed, never did much but chill me out. Have done mushrooms which were a riot but one of my friends really didn't like them

Took LSD once. Never again. That's weird stuff


----------



## man_dem03

jus good ol mary j

anything like coke, acid, pills etc never really tempted me.


----------



## Bri

i tried a mug of coffee once, never again. :ban:


----------



## Dezw

4 out of the 6 for me.

Haven't tried LSD or mushies.

And as for the other stuff I have consumed massive quantities of E and coke, but never again.


----------



## benb1975

Unfortunately all of them bar methamphetamine but only because it was never around a lot of drugs are missing of this poll to some very common ones.


----------



## PHMG

I've done none of them. Olny done alcohol (and steroids lol). Always been interested but my friends who have done lots of stuff say dont bother, it's not worth it. I'm quite hyper anyway and people always ask if im on coke lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Only drug ever done is AAS. Would never ever touch anything like cocaine, extacy, weed etc.....


----------



## kac

done the lot except meth, hated mushy,s freaky **** happens on them, loved e,s, speed, coke waste o money, good bit base much better imo.

smoked weed for years then it got **** like the rest o the reccy drugs nowadays, bring back the early 90is.

WHEN E WAS E.


----------



## stevo99

3 out of the six, not too drastic, although a lot more sporadic nowadays


----------



## Big Kris

I have also had

KET

GHB

MEPHADRONE (Never having this sh1t again though)


----------



## R11cky

nothing yet


----------



## round 2

Never done heroin or gh but the rest you name it, tried it


----------



## D4V3

LSD, ex, weed, coke, mephedrone

and a list of them legal highs. curiosity i suppose 

knocked it on the head now.


----------



## quinn85

weed and coke a few years ago. quite liked both, no intention of doing them again. sticking with booze these days


----------



## Kristeen

what About methadrone?


----------



## lazy

This poll is a load of ****, no way have 110 people in the UK done Methamphetamine. Its only ever been seen found once by the police on the isle of wight. It doesn't even exist in the UK ffs.


----------



## lazy

Kristeen said:


> what About methadrone?


I give up lol. Its Me*ph*edrone.


----------



## Kristeen

aye


----------



## jjmac

lazy said:


> This poll is a load of ****, no way have 110 people in the UK done Methamphetamine. Its only ever been seen found once by the police on the isle of wight. It doesn't even exist in the UK ffs.


im sure a fair few people have done methamphetamine in the uk, it definetly has made it to our shores. however the poll doesnt have actual speed in it, so i think the people ticking it have read it thinking methamphetamine is amphetamines, so they think its speed and not crystal meth as im sure a lot of people on the board have taken speed at some point, whereas i doubt any would take crystal meth.

going back to the 1st point, i know for a fact crystal meth is being MADE in this country, i know someone that used to supply ephidrine to gym goers then suddenly couldnt get any more as his supplier got a better price from meth lab owners. im sure you know ephidrine is a main ingredient in crystal meth.


----------



## Sk1nny

All of the above and more but squeaky clean now

Oh except the frequent injections of test lol


----------



## Guest

Cannot tolerate people who are drunk (i'm talking drunk not had a drink), in my opinion Alcohol should be top on the list.

Don't get me wrong I love a nice pint of real beer... Guiness, Old Tom after a good hike in some country pub... but I can't be in the same place where there are people that are drunk, like a night out. Hence I never go out and when I do, I just get really agressive towards people who anoy the **** out of me.

Never had a problem with Weed though... at least if someone had too much of it... they are too fu**ed to even be a d1ckhead. I love the feeling of it, but cant abuse it no more because of my job and cant associate with my friends who grow it either which is sad.

Coke to me is just waist of money, and just another mean to be even more of a prat in combination with alcohol. Biggest waist of money I ever consumed.

Pastry and Savoury stuff is my probably worse problem... =[


----------



## Raptor

jjmac said:


> *im sure a fair few people have done methamphetamine in the uk*, it definetly has made it to our shores. however the poll doesnt have actual speed in it, so i think the people ticking it have read it thinking methamphetamine is amphetamines, so they think its speed and not crystal meth as im sure a lot of people on the board have taken speed at some point, whereas i doubt any would take crystal meth.
> 
> going back to the 1st point, i know for a fact crystal meth is being MADE in this country, i know someone that used to supply ephidrine to gym goers then suddenly couldnt get any more as his supplier got a better price from meth lab owners. im sure you know ephidrine is a main ingredient in crystal meth.


I was in the members only type section in a club (can do what you want, smoke etc) someone passed me a joint of some kind and i had 3 or 4 tokes on it and was like wtf!! wow! what is it? the girl replied its meth lol.. i said ok fair enough ha


----------



## mgturbo1

Heroin - too many years addicted

Crack

Coke

Amphetamines

Methadone

Benzo's

LSD/Acid

Ecstacy/MDMA

Subutex/subuxone

The list rolls on......

But i'm clean now and its all in the past


----------



## mgturbo1

Lazy your wrong, i work for a drug treatment agency and work with plenty of meth addicts, especially from the gay communitis in Birmingham and London. Its rare cuz its £250 a gram.


----------



## Raptor

mgturbo1 said:


> Lazy your wrong, i work for a drug treatment agency and work with plenty of meth addicts, especially from the gay communitis in Birmingham and London. Its rare cuz its £250 a gram.


Why is it £250 per gram when its $30 per gram in the USA?


----------



## leafman

Lot of people gettin a lot of drugs mixed up in this thread me thinks lol.

You can get crystell meth over here, you can make at home just watch it dont blow up lmao.

ive done... brown, crack, coke, speed, lsd, mushrooms, skunk, hash, subbys, temmys lol, methadone, methadRone, df`s, blues (benzos), zopiclone, jellys, e, errrr think thats about it. **** when i was young i could be found with a tin of gas or tin of damp start round the back of shops lmfao.

As for now i just stick to my skunk on a night and a drink if i go out on ****, mayb the odd bit of sniff if i go out aswell but none this year  leafy

ps... u make crystell meth out of sudafed (ephedrin) lol


----------



## green19210

I've done none. Dont drink, smoke or take drugs...well apart from some dianabol!


----------



## leafman

green19210 said:


> I've done none. Dont drink, smoke or take drugs...well apart from some dianabol!


Wow and ur from teesside :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## transformer23

mary jane, she still comes to visit me


----------



## bigjonny

jw007 said:


> worst one i ever took was LSD
> 
> Anyone remember those microdot things???
> 
> What a fckin horrible experience....for 24hours


i used to take them every weekend , never again after standing outside of a club until 7 in the morning watching the rain when everyone else had ****ed off home at 3 in the morning and me crying my eyes out on a downer


----------



## Vibrance

No drugs no steroids only some painkilling injections when I had teeth out oh and an inhaler when I was young.


----------



## Shoty

done all of above, plus a few others.

never done steroids tho lol


----------



## PRD

Did alot of cannabis when i was younger,

funny thing is that i wouldn't touch a normal cigarette with a barge pole, never smoked a normal *** and never will


----------



## Wes2009

Perfectly honest thou the quality went down the pan 8-10 years ago, i wouldnt touch anything today its cut with some nasty stuff, and more chance of death than good night!


----------



## keano

Everything there, but LSD. Would't count it out tho but I am in no rush whatsoever.

Alcohol is the worst drug I have encountered.


----------



## Greenspin

All apart from meth. Altho A tramp did trade me some for some E. But I sunk it in a river. Just did not want the trouble from the tramp over a few E's. But am pure as a cloud now I look after my sister. Even stopped smoking tobacco.


----------



## TrainingwithMS

Did lungs, buckets and stuff when I was about 12 with mates. Didn't like it so stopped after a few times, used to laugh at them getting monged out and just smoked cigarettes.

Never touched a thing again until I left the Navy 10 years later when I was 22. Started doing a bit of speed the odd weekend every month. From there sometimes started taking an E occasionally over the next few years and then finally onto the sniff when I was about 24. By the time I was 25 and living in London was a very heavy user, often going through more than 10grams a week. Would sit up playing for days on end and just get more delivered if I ran out.

Sacked it all off when I got diagnosed and not touched anything for a couple years. Got enough drugs to take anyway now as it is :laugh:


----------



## tom1234

Most of the above apart from LCD and Mushrooms. Also done Mcat, Ket which are very popular round here.


----------



## anaboliclove

Not proud of this but you did'nt put enough drugs in the poll i could have gone on lol


----------



## SteamRod

everything you left out glue/gas and eather lol.

A **** load of research chems as well 2c-I 2c-E etc.


----------



## Redbeard85

All of the above...far to much of all of the above...glad that part of my life is over!!


----------



## SteamRod

Sy. said:


> What kinda research chems you into?


2C family mostly but anything I could get my hands on and I could get most things as I had a lab souce.

I still havent really recovered from the chunk of 2c-e I snorted fcuked me up for ages. Not nice in big doses but with smaller doses it is a nice drug.

worst exerience I has was a couple of microdots and one of these for a few hours.


----------



## Matt 1

Once I tried a paracetamol, no lie...but never again, thankgod those days are over


----------



## Matt 1

Juice Junky said:


> Did alot of cannabis when i was younger,
> 
> funny thing is that i wouldn't touch a normal cigarette with a barge pole, never smoked a normal *** and never will


Did you only smoke blunts then?


----------



## tempnatural

Coke, mdma, m-kat, pills (what ever my dealer has... usually horrible ****), fet, GB (date rape), weed... think thats all... quit everything 4months ago though, including alcohol


----------



## Wardy211436114751

mikex101 said:


> The lot apart from LSD and H, most to excess. Cant be ****d with the comedowns anymore.


Same and same lol  though I still use charles abit too much cause I dont really suffer with it and it helps to keep an early drinking session on course all day/night!


----------



## Raptor

I was doing E's all of sat night, and even yesterday afternoon to keep me awake

I then went back out, don't feel very nice now


----------



## Matt 1

i put heroin in my eggs when cutting


----------



## Aftershock

phet and X in the past.

Not for years though and I can feel the comedown now just thinking about it. Horrible!!!


----------



## kingdale

coke,mkat,pills,weed,flephadrone (maybe spelt rong), ket, salvia, baby hawian woodrose seeds, kermit,


----------



## eezy1

dont do drugs lads. ull be chasing that first buzz forever in some cases


----------



## keir27

e's, coke, weed, mushies, speed.......started doin e's wen i was 15/16 as thats wen me n me mates started goin out to clubs, biggest mistake i ever did and will always look back with regret was decent at football then and was playing for halifax town had my first game against rotherham on the sat but went out on the fri as per usual with like a tenner was still at school then and did a few pills wat a mug. Needless to say i played **** and got subbed at half time i had many other chances but my attitude stank and carried on clubbin and doin drugs... again wat a dick!

smoke weed occasionaly stiil but dont touch anything else grown out of it i guess wish i had never dabbled in the first place, picked up some acid (rolling stones) about a year ago as ive never done it and it dont come around often so was curious about doin it. But still got the tabs sitting there as ive decided i aint gna do em.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Raptor said:


> I was doing E's all of sat night, and even yesterday afternoon to keep me awake
> 
> I then went back out, don't feel very nice now


don't do Es-do MDMA you'll feel a lot nicer day after


----------



## gymaddict1986

el capitano said:


> Only done a few lines of coke which i thought was $hit. Never smoked either.
> 
> Good lad i am :laugh:


must have been **** coke then lol.


----------



## gymaddict1986

have done,weed,coke,e.speed. ,used to do them quite often.all in the past now thoe,might smoke a spliff once in a blue moon if i have had a drink.but like i said once in a blue moon.


----------



## Raptor

On The Rise said:


> don't do Es-do MDMA you'll feel a lot nicer day after


Yeah the pills are done for these days, but was out in Benidorm so just bought what i could


----------



## NOMNOM89

Iv done coke, shrooms, MDMA, pills and weed still smoke weed everyday have done for years 

Iv also taken something called BZP which was an legal amphetamine in pill form (it's now illegal) very trippy stuff can't describe it, google it it's mad stuff


----------



## IrishRaver

Good poll mate, interesting results


----------



## IrishRaver

Raptor said:


> Yeah the pills are done for these days, but was out in Benidorm so just bought what i could


You fuking done it again with your pictures you [email protected]


----------



## Barker

How sad is this thread


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Why isnt heroin on there? Surely we have some members who are that hardcore/fvcktarded?


----------



## Barker

Remember looking at this thread ages ago and seeing a popular member from here admitting to being an ex-heroin addict, not naming names like.


----------



## DiamondDixie

this is a good back up to know most people are typing crap on here cus they're head f#cked dirty skankers


----------



## Barker

DiamondDixie said:


> this is a good back up to know most people are typing crap on here cus they're head f#cked dirty skankers


One particular member comes out with utter bullshit constantly, loads of bullshit stories etc. Well thought up mind. Not going to say who i'll let y'all work it out.


----------



## ant-c

Had em all part from meth, Theres alot of RCs out these days too, 2ci benzo mephedrone bla bla nasty, 2ci is a good physicdellic or however u spell it, makes u trip sends u into another world !


----------



## keir27

Barker said:


> One particular member comes out with utter bullshit constantly, loads of bullshit stories etc. Well thought up mind. Not going to say who i'll let y'all work it out.


haha amen to that brother!

But you do need to put your halo back on, it maybe sad to you but theres many aspects as to why people get caught up in drugs, we all can't stay indoors as keyborad warriors.


----------



## Barker

Sy. said:


> How do you know his stories are bullsh!t?


It's fairly obvious, if not he has an extremely cool life and just so happens to have loads of cool mates that do loads of cool stuff and hes so cool himself he brags about it on the internet


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Barker said:


> It's fairly obvious, if not he has an extremely cool life and just so happens to have loads of cool mates that do loads of cool stuff and hes so cool himself he brags about it on the internet


Lmao is this Raptor?


----------



## BoxerJay

Had a few pulls on a ciggy / cigar, sniffed some rush (Poppers), caffeine, alcohol and that's about it lol


----------



## m575

CoffeeFiend said:


> Lmao is this Raptor?


i believe so lol


----------



## Glassback

I have had green which was suggested by my doctor for back pain - other than that coffee...

worst I have ever taken is Tramadol - other than heroin I'd sooner take any class A drug over what the NHS give out.


----------



## Raptor

Barker said:


> One particular member comes out with utter bullshit constantly, loads of bullshit stories etc. Well thought up mind. Not going to say who i'll let y'all work it out.





Barker said:


> It's fairly obvious, if not he has an extremely cool life and just so happens to have loads of cool mates that do loads of cool stuff and hes so cool himself he brags about it on the internet





CoffeeFiend said:


> Lmao is this Raptor?





Sy. said:


> Sounds like little barker is jealous tbh :lol: :lol:


Ok then Barker, why don't you call me out?? You jealous little muppet.

You forget that there are people from this site, who know me in real life and have done for years, fact is though i have probably done more in the last week than you have done in the last year so i can see why you get upset but it doesn't mean im chatting sh!t, i don't boast anyway.. i just say what i see, and if that upsets you then you need to look at your own life instead of getting upset about what others get up to.

Go on, call me out for absolutely anything you want because i'll simply embarrass you..


----------



## IrishRaver

DiamondDixie said:


> this is a good back up to know most people are typing crap on here cus they're head f#cked dirty skankers


Head fvucked dirty skankers? Bit of a judgemental [email protected] like aren't you? How many beers did you have last weekend?

I use E's once or twice a month. If there's good coke about, and a pair of good legs  I'm getting it into me. I am absolutely fine and clearly have a better attitude to life than you do

Go educate yourself about drugs, try them - then give your judgement.


----------



## Nikon1149

Done all on the list apart from Methamphetamine. Have a slightly addictive personality, so should stay away from that one.

Also done a myriad of exotic hallucinogen research chems, 4-Acetoxt-MiPT, 2-CI, 2-CB.... My days doing trips are over though, after I realised the trueman show was real and I was him!! Became very delusional for a full 9 months even after stopping use unfortunately, hallucinogens are not to be toyed with.

Now just indulge in some weekend stimulation, no decent coke round by me and too expensive so im partial to the M-cat


----------



## will-uk

Stared with resin, oohh the resin days!! then moved onto skunk, took a few pills, bit of coke and tried bubbles/mkat once, dont touch anything now, not even weed, just smoke!! 

mmm blueberry/californian orange/white widow/PURPLE HAZE haha them days were fun


----------



## IrishRaver

Barker said:


> How sad is this thread


It's genuinely interesting to know the scale of use among different drugs. Don't you find it at all interesting? User or not


----------



## kingdale

IrishRaver said:


> It's genuinely interesting to know the scale of use among different drugs. Don't you find it at all interesting? User or not


nah he just enjoys moaning


----------



## JohnStubbs

I hate weed because it just makes me really introvert and paranoid. I wouldn't smoke weed if i was given a bar to keep.

I have ahd cocaine in teh past and occasionally bought it but it's always been that weak i always felt like i'd wasted my money.

When I first did ectsacy that blew my head off (especially MDMA powder) and had some cracking nights on that. Same with Speed. But also had a few crap nights where i just felt sketchy and restless. Had a few really horrific come downs too.

Been taking the mcat quite a bit. When it first came about it was awesome. But when it was made ilegal the quality went right down hill and it's so moreish you could keep at it for ages and basically become a kat head.

How does crystal meth compare to speed and mcat?


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Yeah I can't touch Mcat anymore or I'll end up on a 2 day bender standard! Also theres quite abit round me still but quality has def gone down...


----------



## Glassback

JohnStubbs said:


> I hate weed because it just makes me really introvert and paranoid. I wouldn't smoke weed if i was given a bar to keep.
> 
> I have ahd cocaine in teh past and occasionally bought it but it's always been that weak i always felt like i'd wasted my money.
> 
> When I first did ectsacy that blew my head off (especially MDMA powder) and had some cracking nights on that. Same with Speed. But also had a few crap nights where i just felt sketchy and restless. Had a few really horrific come downs too.
> 
> Been taking the mcat quite a bit. When it first came about it was awesome. But when it was made ilegal the quality went right down hill and it's so moreish you could keep at it for ages and basically become a kat head.
> 
> How does crystal meth compare to speed and mcat?


Thought someone like you owuld brush their teeth with coke? Going off all the other sh!t you spew?


----------



## IrishRaver

Glassback said:


> Thought someone like you owuld brush their teeth with coke? Going off all the other sh!t you spew?


Why do you care?


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Glassback said:


> I have had green which was suggested by my doctor for back pain - *other than that coffee... *
> 
> worst I have ever taken is Tramadol - other than heroin I'd sooner take any class A drug over what the NHS give out.


ffs man do you have to tell the entire board about our new midnight excursions to 'The Cabin' :whistling: now theyll all want a slice..!!

:lol:


----------



## keir27

isnt mcat plant fertilizer!? neva touched it neva would have been round friends wen they were on it, fck sake they were well sketchy i had to get the hell out of there was funny as tho


----------



## Glassback

IrishRaver said:


> Why do you care?


Will someone tell IrishRaver he is boring the fcuking sh!t out of me... again.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

keir27 said:


> isnt mcat plant fertilizer!? neva touched it neva would have been round friends wen they were on it, fck sake they were well sketchy i had to get the hell out of there was funny as tho


Ahh ive seen mcat it just made my friends really drooly and retarded lol, it was funny as fvck watching them slice it up on the table and sniff it through fivers like they were 'seasoned coke heads'


----------



## IrishRaver

Glassback said:


> Will someone tell IrishRaver he is boring the fcuking sh!t out of me... again.


I'm sorry but I'm not here to entertain your unhappy ass pal :thumbup1:


----------



## IrishRaver

Out of all the drugs I've had (acid to weed) I have to say that the BEST feeling is the feeling produced by the chemical seretonin - naturally.

Try that if you find you're a little grouchy at undeserving people(cough), it's released through many every-day things


----------



## Glassback

Couple of tramadol make you feel good - but its the ****s after that are no fun.


----------



## robdog

I have tried almost all of them, i was hooked on Heroin for 5 years, been clean 10 years this year. Recently had to quit drinking because i couldnt stop lol so i just smoke weed now.

It always makes me laugh when people who dont take drugs think they have the right to slate people who do, worry about your own life and leave concenting adults to worry about theres. Ive lost the best part of the last 20 years due to addiction and as i say i only smoke weed now but i still wouldnt judge anyone else who takes drugs. Many of my mates still use bits and pieces and they all work and are good family people. The most successfull bloke i know employs 100 people and he uses stuff every week.

Its self righteous idiots who havent got a life of there own that feel they have to speak out against what other people do. As long as you dont harm anyone else and pay for your own stuff with your own money i cant see why people should give a rats ass. Personally i concentrate on my own life i dont care what other adults do.

I rekon within the next 10 years most stuff will be legalized and regulated, the attitude towards drugs is changing and at last people are being given honest information about how dangerous they are. You have more chance hurting yourself riding a horse than you have taking an E for instance, it really isnt like the media makes out.

Alcohol and tobacco arent even covered in the 1971 misuse of drugs act which is criminal to say the least.

Accurate information on the dangers of each drug needs to be made available and then adults need to take on board such advice and decide themselves what there drugs of choice are.

A stable heroin addict who knows his limits is causing himself no harm health wise at all, overdose is a problem of course but i am saying stable addicts here who know there limits. Obvioulsy addiciton isnt good but when you take into the fact that nicotine is 5 times more addictive than heroin and definately causes long term major health problems and even death it makes you think about what really is dangerous.

The majority of people who hate "druggies" hold this opinion because of the secondry problems prohibition causes ie run by crminals and massive markups on drugs so addicts need to go out and steal. Drugs dont turn you into a theif the price does and many people use responsibly. Obvioulsy some people get addicted and need help but criminalizing them isnt the answer.


----------



## scouse2010

140 of you guys have used meth :S I am from liverpool and we can get all sorts of drugs but I have never herd of any one getting meth before


----------



## robdog

The only guys i know who have used it had it in tablet form in Thailand. It used to be about on the gay scene also from what ive been told but ive never seen it or been offered it.

Its meant to be nasty and the worst drug for always chasing the first high.

Along with crack even though im all for legalizing and regulation those 2 drugs would still cause me concern. There both very bingey.


----------



## scouse2010

robdog said:


> It always makes me laugh when people who dont take drugs think they have the right to slate people who do, worry about your own life and leave concenting adults to worry about theres. Ive lost the best part of the last 20 years due to addiction and as i say i only smoke weed now but i still wouldnt judge anyone else who takes drugs. Many of my mates still use bits and pieces and they all work and are good family people. The most successfull bloke i know employs 100 people and he uses stuff every week.


well said for a smack head 

really though any one who use's heroin these days are **** ups,I know a lot of people 15 years ago used to use crack and herion because they were sort of richmens drugs but most of them are ****ed now,I know of 2 people who used to be big dealers back in the day and now both of them case you for change when ever they see you


----------



## scouse2010

robdog said:


> The only guys i know who have used it had it in tablet form in Thailand. It used to be about on the gay scene also from what ive been told but ive never seen it or been offered it.
> 
> Its meant to be nasty and the worst drug for always chasing the first high.
> 
> Along with crack even though im all for legalizing and regulation those 2 drugs would still cause me concern. There both very bingey.


Frpm what I have read on erowid you just need a bit and your up for days but crash hard.But from reading around on there and bluelight it seems like the "faces of meth" **** are only from hardcore junkys who dont bother to eat,drink or brush there teeth and stay up for 2 weeks at a time the rec users seem to be fine.


----------



## JohnStubbs

robdog said:


> I have tried almost all of them, i was hooked on Heroin for 5 years, been clean 10 years this year. Recently had to quit drinking because i couldnt stop lol so i just smoke weed now.
> 
> It always makes me laugh when people who dont take drugs think they have the right to slate people who do, worry about your own life and leave concenting adults to worry about theres. Ive lost the best part of the last 20 years due to addiction and as i say i only smoke weed now but i still wouldnt judge anyone else who takes drugs. Many of my mates still use bits and pieces and they all work and are good family people. The most successfull bloke i know employs 100 people and he uses stuff every week.
> 
> Its self righteous idiots who havent got a life of there own that feel they have to speak out against what other people do. As long as you dont harm anyone else and pay for your own stuff with your own money i cant see why people should give a rats ass. Personally i concentrate on my own life i dont care what other adults do.
> 
> I rekon within the next 10 years most stuff will be legalized and regulated, the attitude towards drugs is changing and at last people are being given honest information about how dangerous they are. You have more chance hurting yourself riding a horse than you have taking an E for instance, it really isnt like the media makes out.
> 
> Alcohol and tobacco arent even covered in the 1971 misuse of drugs act which is criminal to say the least.
> 
> Accurate information on the dangers of each drug needs to be made available and then adults need to take on board such advice and decide themselves what there drugs of choice are.
> 
> A stable heroin addict who knows his limits is causing himself no harm health wise at all, overdose is a problem of course but i am saying stable addicts here who know there limits. Obvioulsy addiciton isnt good but when you take into the fact that nicotine is 5 times more addictive than heroin and definately causes long term major health problems and even death it makes you think about what really is dangerous.
> 
> The majority of people who hate "druggies" hold this opinion because of the secondry problems prohibition causes ie run by crminals and massive markups on drugs so addicts need to go out and steal. Drugs dont turn you into a theif the price does and many people use responsibly. Obvioulsy some people get addicted and need help but criminalizing them isnt the answer.


Agreed. Most people don't have a clue what addiction is like or how people get involved in drugs. With zero sympathy for people who end up in a bad way exclaiming that "well it's their own fault".

It aslo amuses me how in our society you can go out and get totally tramp drunk, end up fighting and finish the night face down in the street in a pool of your own sick and when you go into work monday morning half cut you're just "a good lad who likes his beer and a good time". mention drugs to these same peopl that find binge drinking funny and all of a sudden you become "scum of the earth". There are people I know who rate violent yobs and thieves higher than people who choose to take recreational drugs. It's quite laughable really.


----------



## robdog

scouse2010 said:


> well said for a smack head
> 
> really though any one who use's heroin these days are **** ups,I know a lot of people 15 years ago used to use crack and herion because they were sort of richmens drugs but most of them are ****ed now,I know of 2 people who used to be big dealers back in the day and now both of them case you for change when ever they see you


I agree but there ****s up because the law gives them no other choice, the drug itself doesnt make you a **** up imo. If it were prescribed legally and given away to addicts at least then they would have a choice on what happens to them because they wouldnt have to be funding a £100+ per day habit

There is no solution to the problem of drugs and i agree they can be dangerous for some people, the very fact there dangerous means they need legalizing and regulation and control.

Obvioulsy i would never recommend heroin to anyone and if i had kids i wouldnt want them on it but the way the system is now only makes matters worse.

I know if i had been given a chance to get my stuff on prescription i would have done and i would have worked aswell but most addicts now only worry about where there next fix is coming from.

It all needs to be out in the open and drugs need to be a health issue not a criminal one. There needs to be strict regulation and quality control for all drugs. If this were to happen and softer drugs were sold and taxed everyone would be a winner. Prohibtion just doesnt work, you only have to look at the size of the illegal drugs industry to see that, it needs to be taken out of the hands of criminals.

The only downside to legalizing is there may be an increase in users for a generation because its all new, after a generation though if we go along the lines of how we have with cigarettes and inform people how bad they are for their health then people will make there own choice to stop or never start in the first place. Smoking is on the decrease and this hasnt been done with prohibition its been done the right way and people are starting to make the right decision for themselves.

Lets face it drugs arent going anywhere, prohibtion has failed more than it did in america in the times of al capone. Its a total disaster and costs billions to keep in place. Nobody pays attention to it and any drug is so widely available that anyone one who is that way inclined uses them anyway which makes me think the rise in users argument against legalization isnt true.

It beggars belief in this day and age we can drink and smoke ourselves to death legally but we cant use any other drug because there bad for us lol. So are to many kebabs so lets ban them also. You cant force people to do whats good for them, only education will reduce people harming themselves and even then some people are just on self distruct anyway and theres nothing you can do.


----------



## robdog

scouse2010 said:


> Frpm what I have read on erowid you just need a bit and your up for days but crash hard.But from reading around on there and bluelight it seems like the "faces of meth" **** are only from hardcore junkys who dont bother to eat,drink or brush there teeth and stay up for 2 weeks at a time the rec users seem to be fine.


Yes mate you never get to hear about any of the sensible users of drugs which is the majority of users i know because that doesnt look good and makes the powers at be look like liars, which is what they are.


----------



## robdog

JohnStubbs said:


> Agreed. Most people don't have a clue what addiction is like or how people get involved in drugs. With zero sympathy for people who end up in a bad way exclaiming that "well it's their own fault".
> 
> It aslo amuses me how in our society you can go out and get totally tramp drunk, end up fighting and finish the night face down in the street in a pool of your own sick and when you go into work monday morning half cut you're just "a good lad who likes his beer and a good time". mention drugs to these same peopl that find binge drinking funny and all of a sudden you become "scum of the earth". There are people I know who rate violent yobs and thieves higher than people who choose to take recreational drugs. It's quite laughable really.


It is for sure mate, if i go down the local now i only have a coffee and everyone takes the ****, there all in there everyday ****ing there money up the wall(which is there choice) but if you mention even weed to them they look at you like dirt. Its just lack of education and believing all the bull**** hype the media spouts about it all. They also seem to think heavy drinking isnt bad like drugs because it happens to be the drug they choose lol.

Hopefully im starting some voluntary work soon drug counselling which will hopefully lead to a full time job, the way it is now though with the law your fighting a never ending battle. Once addicts get into a life of crime and prison its all they know and they just accept it. Attitudes need to change as the way the system is now is criminal to say the least.

If heroin were given on prescription to addicts and there usage was strictly controlled you could get it off the streets where kids can get hold of it. Availability of drugs to kids in general would be massively reduced from what it is now which is also a big bonus. Strict age limits are whats needed for softer drugs. Getting stuff regulated and strictly controlled would virtually wipe out the criminal aspect of drugs.

If all the addicts were given there prescription the demand for illegal heroin would go down, there would be no money in it.


----------



## scouse2010

robdog said:


> I agree but there ****s up because the law gives them no other choice, the drug itself doesnt make you a **** up imo. If it were prescribed legally and given away to addicts at least then they would have a choice on what happens to them because they wouldnt have to be funding a £100+ per day habit
> 
> There is no solution to the problem of drugs and i agree they can be dangerous for some people, the very fact there dangerous means they need legalizing and regulation and control.
> 
> Obvioulsy i would never recommend heroin to anyone and if i had kids i wouldnt want them on it but the way the system is now only makes matters worse.
> 
> I know if i had been given a chance to get my stuff on prescription i would have done and i would have worked aswell but most addicts now only worry about where there next fix is coming from.
> 
> It all needs to be out in the open and drugs need to be a health issue not a criminal one. There needs to be strict regulation and quality control for all drugs. If this were to happen and softer drugs were sold and taxed everyone would be a winner. Prohibtion just doesnt work, you only have to look at the size of the illegal drugs industry to see that, it needs to be taken out of the hands of criminals.
> 
> The only downside to legalizing is there may be an increase in users for a generation because its all new, after a generation though if we go along the lines of how we have with cigarettes and inform people how bad they are for their health then people will make there own choice to stop or never start in the first place. Smoking is on the decrease and this hasnt been done with prohibition its been done the right way and people are starting to make the right decision for themselves.
> 
> Lets face it drugs arent going anywhere, prohibtion has failed more than it did in america in the times of al capone. Its a total disaster and costs billions to keep in place. Nobody pays attention to it and any drug is so widely available that anyone one who is that way inclined uses them anyway which makes me think the rise in users argument against legalization isnt true.
> 
> It beggars belief in this day and age we can drink and smoke ourselves to death legally but we cant use any other drug because there bad for us lol. So are to many kebabs so lets ban them also. You cant force people to do whats good for them, only education will reduce people harming themselves and even then some people are just on self distruct anyway and theres nothing you can do.


I have an old friend who has gottin into herion and hes is only 22 and we all think its his own f.ucking fault as he has seen a few people we know who have got on it an ****ed there lives up.He thought he would be responsible on it and like they all say "oh I only take it once a month" that lead onto taking it more then wanting to see what it looked like on the foil (he was sniffing it) after this he said that was it game over.

But its all his won fault and I dont have any symphony for him as he was the type of person who wanted to take drugs ALL THE TIME.



robdog said:


> Yes mate you never get to hear about any of the sensible users of drugs which is the majority of users i know because that doesnt look good and makes the powers at be look like liars, which is what they are.


yeh on that bluelight there are a lot of people who say that they always use certain drugs what people think are very dangerous a lot of the time and they havent had any bad health or social effects from them.

something what pi.ss's me of is all my friends take coke every single weekend but then when ever any one has mentioned wanting to take psychedelics or say ketamine (what is supopsed to be very safe) they al think "eee thats scum that" but there shoveling like £7 lines up there nose every 15 mins and after the first hour there only taking it so they dont come down


----------



## robdog

The harder the drug the more it should be controlled, Heroin should be for excisting registered addicts only. We could get it off the streets altogether within a few years.

I also think if softer drugs were available legally the demand for harder drugs would be reduced. Its not like that now because some dealers sell everything, you could go to him for a bag of weed and he may have heroin or crack so the temptation is there to try it. If you could go to a cafe style shop though for a joint and its all they sold i rekon alot of users would be happy with that.


----------



## scouse2010

robdog said:


> The harder the drug the more it should be controlled, Heroin should be for excisting registered addicts only. We could get it off the streets altogether within a few years.
> 
> I also think if softer drugs were available legally the demand for harder drugs would be reduced. Its not like that now because some dealers sell everything, you could go to him for a bag of weed and he may have heroin or crack so the temptation is there to try it. If you could go to a cafe style shop though for a joint and its all they sold i rekon alot of users would be happy with that.


if liverpool ended up like the dam then it would be a lot more laid back here and a lot less murder in town like there always id with people DRUNK and some of them coked up (well most of them )Imagin all they had where coffe shops and opium dens and warehouse raves,every one would jsut be chille the **** out

Any way the only people who seem to take heroin is people who got on it before people new waht damage it caused.One of the fellas who I know


----------



## IrishRaver

"Alcohol and tobacco arent even covered in the 1971 misuse of drugs act which is criminal to say the least." - robdog

Couldn't agree more. I'm not addicted to anything, yet I use drugs recreationally. I find it funny how smokers and drinkers can complain about people like me. Alcohol is a drug, and a damaging one. Not like E.


----------



## robdog

I think what will happen is there will be a new UN treaty on drugs which all the main countrys will sign up to, this treaty will make drug addiction a health issue not a criminial one.

I know the lib dems advocate evidance based drug policy and i know Cameron a few years back voted that we should look at our drug laws. The problem is though nobody will take the plunge on there own even though privately i think most politicians would agree that prohibition isnt working. They are scared of the public reaction and also of legalizing and becoming a haven for drug users. The UN route will make it so they can do it and say we had to sign and it will also make all countrys sign it and then you wont have the drug haven argument because it will be legal in all countrys.

It is totally wrong that peoples personal beliefs should get in the way of an adult making up his own mind on what drug he wants to use.


----------



## transformer23

good ole mary jane


----------



## Readyandwaiting

politicians ain't ****, they just a front for the real one's in control.

PUPPETS!


----------



## lizardlover

i started off on speed at the age of 17 ,then moved on to Es for a while then i discoved MDMA crystals and never touched a pill again. i then added coke to the list and before long started doing lots of ketamine (we used to buy half a coca cola bottles worth in liquid and cook it up in the kitchen ) we would end up with a dinner plate full and just spend all night on it , its a very strange drug that has different effects on you depending on how much of it you have.i then unfortunately tried LSD and had the worse night of my life !!! i recomend people to keep clear of halucinogens ,if you lose it on these drugs it can have a serious and long lasting effect on your mental health. a few years later i went to work in OZ and started using crystal meth (along with some ****e Es) i would say crystal meth is prob the most over rated drug ive used ,like a very mellow pill.well theres my list , like i said dont do acid its not worth it but the rest i must admit i had alot of fun on .im a good clean boy now


----------



## BIG BUCK

strongest thing i've done is DMT, you smoke it, never done anything that comes close!


----------



## bmc

I know it's late but I'll join in now

Valium

Mogadons

Zolpidem

Hash

Shrooms

Speed

Lsd

Mdma

Xtc (a lot)

Coke (a lot)

Only thing I take now a days is Valium and zolpidem with the odd occasion I'll have a line or two but my party days are behind me. It was good at the time but couldn't think of anything worse than a come down


----------



## Dezw

I haven't tried acid or shrooms.

Have tried hash twice and speed a couple times.

My downfall was pills and coke.

Over a couple of years I must have had thousands of pills and God only knows how much coke, managed to stop taking all that crap though, hopefully without any lasting damage.

According to people I know that still take charlie it is mostly garbage nowadays, very impure.


----------



## Dezw

As for people who say drugs don't cause much damage, I live in an area where drug addiction is rife, people and whole families destroyed by drugs, people murdered for drugs, people murdering for drugs.

There may be loads of people who can taker things recreationally, a few lines hnere and there, a couple of pills, but for many others it is a life and death struggle of addiction.


----------



## milzy

Drugs are just not the same quality as they used to be many years ago. You're better off been tee total & be clean of all free radicals.


----------



## big steve

i have done them all on that list, dont touch nothing now and havent in a long time

if i had to pick one it would be ecstacy, i could probably fill a bin bag with the

amount ive took over the years, not something im proud of either


----------



## luke80

Milzeh said:


> Drugs are just not the same quality as they used to be many years ago. You're better off been tee total & be clean of all free radicals.


Depends how connected you are! I only do coke nowdays but I know the sources are good and reliable and I can tell its real coke not mashed up stuff with less than 20% real coke.


----------



## bmc

Milzeh said:


> Drugs are just not the same quality as they used to be many years ago. You're better off been tee total & be clean of all free radicals.


Agree low quality stuff this was the main reason for stopping them


----------



## bmc

I'm sure everybody will agree sex on ecstacy is the best sex ever

I would take one for that reason alone and going scatty.......awe they were the days


----------



## luke80

bmc said:


> I'm sure everybody will agree sex on ecstacy is the best sex ever
> 
> I would take one for that reason alone and going scatty.......awe they were the days


Or sex on coke! Try crushing your E and mixing with coke as a pre sex suppliment!


----------



## bmc

luke80 said:


> Or sex on coke! Try crushing your E and mixing with coke as a pre sex suppliment!


For some reason I couldn't get it up on coke so I ended up just dry humping my gf leg


----------



## big steve

bmc said:


> I'm sure everybody will agree sex on ecstacy is the best sex ever
> 
> I would take one for that reason alone and going scatty.......awe they were the days


yeah but very frustrating when youve been banging away for 4 hours and still no sign of cumming


----------



## massiccio

Quite a lot of substance missing from the list.

On the list , full score.

IMO, best sex is with a clear mind , sex is the drug !

well , when is good


----------



## Pictor

I've had some right TWISTED Cocaine fueled sex before now... Lets just say some mornings I couldn't even look the misses in the eye :no::no::no::no:


----------



## bmc

massiccio said:


> Quite a lot of substance missing from the list.
> 
> On the list , full score.
> 
> IMO, best sex is with a clear mind , sex is the drug !
> 
> well , when is good


Have you ever had sex on ecstasy


----------



## bmc

big ste said:


> I've had some right TWISTED Cocaine fueled sex before now... Lets just say some mornings I couldn't even look the misses in the eye :no::no::no::no:


I know what you mean mate do things you wouldn't normally do


----------



## skaman007

sniffed glue from age13-18...speeed acid 18-25..ecstacy 25ish-35ish....these days im 43 the odd line of coke few times a year to sober me up if im hammered.


----------



## ironman1985bcn

I've done coke and still do now and then, mdma just on very special ocasions (like once or twice a year)... Currently living in Ibiza and since the coke is so friggin bad I just can't be bothered to spend money on it, so I take very little and very rarely.

I use thembut have a very high respect to it...


----------



## Big Kris

Im supprised how many people have had Methamphetamine, i have never been offerd it or been able to get my hands on any.

Dont know if i would try it to be honnest.


----------



## stone14

dope,

E's,

MDMA,

coc,

whizz,

valium +drink,

mazies+drink, nice buzz  and nice sleep aswell lon also fresh as fuk the next day lol


----------



## massiccio

bmc said:


> Have you ever had sex on ecstasy


Have you ever had good sex?

Like , you and she get off your head because of the sex itself?

Anyway, to answer your question , yes.

No match with natural mindbogglin sex !


----------



## barsnack

i tried to have sex on ecstasy once, we set the mood, dark lighting, soft music, and then we began making passionate love until the ecstasy kicked in and instead of banging the bird i just got up and started fist pumping to the music


----------



## 12sec1/4

barsnack said:


> i tried to have sex on ecstasy once, we set the mood, dark lighting, soft music, and then we began making passionate love until the ecstasy kicked in and instead of banging the bird i just got up and started fist pumping to the music


Best reply on here! :lol: :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Feelin-Big

Ohhhhh iv had my fair share!

E's

MDMA

Acid

Cannabis (solid and green)

Coke... A lot of coke!! :whistling:

Speed

By far the best drug of them all, is the one not on the list... Steroids!!


----------



## Feelin-Big

massiccio said:


> Have you ever had good sex?
> 
> Like , you and she get off your head because of the sex itself?
> 
> Anyway, to answer your question , yes.
> 
> No match with natural mindbogglin sex !


These days id prefer to have a good old fashioned w4nk than go through the effort of trying to get my leg over....


----------



## bmc

massiccio said:


> Have you ever had good sex?
> 
> Like , you and she get off your head because of the sex itself?
> 
> Anyway, to answer your question , yes.
> 
> No match with natural mindbogglin sex !


What you rambling on about off your head on sex

What drugs did you have when you posted this up

Anybody else get out their tits on sex?

I've been having sex for 18 years(not constantly as the chafing was to sore) and never experienced this


----------



## massiccio

bmc said:


> What you rambling on about off your head on sex
> 
> What drugs did you have when you posted this up
> 
> Anybody else get out their tits on sex?
> 
> I've been having sex for 18 years(not constantly as the chafing was to sore) and never experienced this


I've been completely off drugs for ages now. :tongue:

No offence but if good sex does not send you off your tits, either you take/took too many drugs, or someting seriously wrong with you ! 

PS : talking about sex with a hot woman. Troll-ups and auto-sex does not count


----------



## DJay

ill pritty much try anything except opiates and coke. i really got something against snorting 8% pure **** 92% who the hell knows?????

never tried acid but i really want to, going traveling next summer and ill probably try it in india or someware like that, i heard stories from other travelers about jungle raves in india ^^


----------



## puurboi

Ill list the ones i HAVE NOT done as it is a shorter list;

PCP

Crack

Heroin

DMT

As far as im aware i have tried everything else that is found relatively easily


----------



## hoolah

As above post, just easier to name drugs havent done,

1-Heroin

2-crack

Worst experiance was putting a acid tab under my eyelid..what a stupid thing to do.

also mixing ketamin and maggies soaked in liqufied xtc, isnt a great combo lol but them days are gone now


----------



## Wardy211436114751

I did ketamine for the first time in years the other weekend. And now I remember why its called regretamine and why I hadn't done it in years.

Was at a party and some lets say 'alternative' people were there I was banging coke but after some persuasion had a line of ketamine racked up for me. About 20 minutes later I was taking 1 step forward and 2 steps back and trying not to fall into the fire we had going in the back garden. Then the wierdest **** happened my mates house backs on to the rangers and 2 squaddies were on night patrol in full gear and heard the noise came over we then offered em a beer and they came in. Anyway few beers later and they were both doing drugs with us lol and one of em did a line of ketamine with me. We are then in the hallway whispering at each other creeping around pretending(or thinking) we have just entered someones house without them knowing despite everyone around us and music playing. What seems like an eternity later im on the sofa unable to move. I start to sober up and I check my phone the whole journey has been about an hour but felt like an entire night lol! I then went to sleep at about 2AM on the sofa with a blanket whilst everyone else continued to get on it.


----------



## Glassback

Paracetamol

Ibuprofen (heavy stuff)

Tramadol

Humira

Acroxia


----------



## marknorthumbria

done everything but heroic,crack etc. havent touched anything other than weed in a good 2 years though.

kept getting wrecked on a weekend then getting tonsillitis, had it 7 times in one year then got sick cos i'd lose all my gains.

cant see me quitting weed though, sometimes if my appetite isnt feeling upto a dry ass chicken and rice i just have a spliff lol


----------



## Guest

am officially off it.....not trained for a week cos i had a few days on it last weekend/week....kinda three day straight vibe...**** it, not worth it anyore, had a blast but id just had the best week iv had for years in the gym and now il be two steps back....anyone suffer this effect....getting on great, think **** it, whats the worst can happen, il just go out one night...get on it, out for days, then back to the start.....self inflicted, looking for no sympathy but i mean it, NO MORE BIG ONES.......this month haha


----------



## Jaymond0

Pretty much the lot apart from Meth.

See I think drugs have done some good things for us, I really do and if you don't believe drugs have done good things for us do me a favor: go home tonight and take all your albums, all your tapes, and all your cds and burn 'em. 'cause you know the musicians who made all that great music that's enhanced your lives throughout the years&#8230;. rrrrrrrrreal effin' high on drugs. &#8230; Bill Hicks


----------



## Guest

bill hicks...legend in the REAL sense of the word.....recently watched a biographical film about him, one of my comedy heroes, so insightful, so sharp, so truthful..no wonder americans generally didnt like him haha


----------



## c2c

xtc, coke, speed, benzos, weed, lsd, mushrooms, morning glory seeds/hawian baby woodrose seeds, salvia, n2o, ketamine, codiene/tramadol, even huffed lighter fluid once, god damn no wonder iam a mess lol


----------



## Guest

a mind once expanded can never return to its original shape.....enjoy


----------



## c2c

only drug i ever want to try is mescaline, got to get some peyote but just cant find it.


----------



## Suprakill4

Never done any of the above and i never will either. AAS are the only drugs i have done.


----------



## Guest

a staple of the irrascible, and very dead, hunter s thompson, one of my literary gods....


----------



## c2c

gbn69 said:


> a staple of the irrascible, and very dead, hunter s thompson, one of my literary gods....


The Edge... there is no honest way to explain it because the only people who really know where it is are the ones who have gone over.

Hunter S. Thompson

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/h/hunter_s_thompson.html#ixzz1OUvAomYM]


----------



## Guest

My message to anyone wanting to indulge in any illegal or legal substance designed to get you high is Embrace the ****er&#8230;hell, if your gonna be a bear, your gonna wanna be a Kodiak island grizzly every time..sure, pandas are cute, and those foul tempered ****in koalas are juuust sooo cuddly, but in reality folks, the acceptable face of bears is bear mild, the kind of bear you can imagine living at home with their parents and doing there own ironing&#8230;an ALMOST bear if ya like&#8230;and id much rather be the unacceptable face of anything, **** being a distilled then diluted version of what you set out to become..&#8230;

.jeesus h Rockefeller, a Kodiak grizzly sleeps, eats fights and fcuks..which is more than that cute little panda can do..imagine being so unsuccessfull at the cheapest, most enjoyable form of cardio for two or more people..ie, children in the abstract..procreation, jeeesus, keep up at the back, that your every success is worldwide news, living panda porn, once a year..usless cnuts where's the fun in that??&#8230;.there is a reason that panda bears are dying out, they are ****in useless at being mammals in general, and bears in particular..imagine if a panda looked like, I dunno, anne widecombe, do ya think we would give a flying **** about their survival??.. would we ****&#8230;they exist ONLY to fill zoos the world over, christ, let the bastards die out already.

im sure providing artificial insemination for ****in panda bears must fly in the face of Darwinian theory AND annoy the religious crackpot creationists..actually, iv got so much time for annoying christian creationists cos essentially you can say what you want to them, get them apopletic with rage then point out to them that as they are Christians, they should just forgive you as that is one of the bedrocks of their whole religion&#8230;licence to cause heart attcks, no drugs required..&#8230;&#8230;

Remember guys, when doing drugs, indeed, in life in general, there will always be winners and losers&#8230;and second place is only first of the losers, and that's about as much use as ONLY being a panda when you could have chosen to be a Grizzly, y'all dig&#8230;.

Now, the important thing for ya all to remember is that this review of drugs is not the product of a drug addled brain..I know im a weird ****er but in the words of the few who know me well,.. its not the drugs, he's like this 24/7.&#8230;.and I always have been&#8230;.

&#8230;.as ever there can be a negative side to this lifestyle choice...a possible early, sudden death. There is ALWAYS a ****in health and safety issue that threatens to **** on your chips, have ya noticed that???.&#8230;but i do maintain that conspicuous over consumption is always the way forward. &#8230;remember Darwinian theory guys don't be a panda&#8230;..its better to live a day as a lion than a lifetime as a lamb. A mind once expanded will never return to its original shape&#8230;.the feeling you are looking for can best be described as WHOOOOOOOHOOOOO&#8230;&#8230;make it your goal to embrace this feeling as often as you can

Peace..x gbn

nb..it DOES **** up your training though haha


----------



## lethal86

All on the poll apart from Acid, all when i was at college, there's no way i could hack it now, wouldn't be able to stand the comedowns and just feeling/looking like crap. Wouldn't change it for the world though, glad i experienced it and had such a laugh.

Would i do them again... No! Do i regret doing it... Definately not!


----------



## marknorthumbria

c2c said:


> only drug i ever want to try is mescaline, got to get some peyote but just cant find it.


I'VE done it a few times, ordered Peruvian Torch, Peyote + something else off the net, i was off my face talking to my fridge for like 8 hours


----------



## welshflame

Cant stand drugs and will never do them and for people that do thats cool but stay well away from me because they will get a massively cold response  .


----------



## RyanH

Im addicted to skittles.


----------



## johnny_lee

done coke but never do it much anymore unless its 60 plus flake coz everything else is ****e.


----------



## shane89

would like to say id never do drugs again but i know it wont happen. hit depression 2 years hit the drugs hard mainly ketamine and coke and now theyve affected my head big time. i know its had but i still cant leave them alone. paranoia, up n downs, short temper. all gotten worse since ive started


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Did them all pretty much about 15+ years ago, pot, speed, coke, mushrooms, acid, acid was the best though, spent about an hour trying to jump round in a circle and land my feet in the same spot, mental. Haven't touched drugs apart from gear since about 1996


----------



## sakso

you name it mate.


----------



## IrishRaver

Every weekend/throughout the week for i don't know how long. Drink, smoke, e's, coke, ketamine.

Took a real shine to K recently, I plan to get K'd out once a week or so instead of drinking because it's better, i'm not consuming any calories and I can eat drink shakes while on it!

Have about 4 or 5 pints once a week when I'm out with her.


----------



## barsnack

IrishRaver said:


> Every weekend/throughout the week for i don't know how long. Drink, smoke, e's, coke, ketamine.
> 
> Took a real shine to K recently, I plan to get K'd out once a week or so instead of drinking because it's better, i'm not consuming any calories and I can eat drink shakes while on it!
> 
> Have about 4 or 5 pints once a week when I'm out with her.


any trips knocking bout belfast at the min, and ket's the ****, i always bring some over with me from leeds


----------



## IrishRaver

barsnack said:


> any trips knocking bout belfast at the min, and ket's the ****, i always bring some over with me from leeds


No trips atm but they'll turn up eventually, you want a shout? I was gettin liquid K in from my mate, imported from pakistan so it's 100% human grade pure and it was excellent


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

Done the lot apart from meth...dont usully go on the drink without any sniff like...what a scumbag eh??


----------



## Fatstuff

Coke, pills (E), acid, ketamine, various types of weeds, 2-cb, base (speed), salvia, kratom, magic shrooms, various different legal highs. ermm....... probably some i missed out lol


----------



## cub

Poppers... I love them


----------



## Breda

Fcuk me there's a few junkies on this board

Only Ganja and coke for me


----------



## Breda

cub said:


> Poppers... I love them


I wonder why :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

lol, can i add poppers to mine lol, horrible stuff


----------



## IrishRaver

cub said:


> Poppers... I love them


Take it you like it up the bum then mate? :lol:

(that's what poppers is actually for)


----------



## Hayesy

Coke,Es,MDMA,Weed!!

Coke more than anything else but it near ruined me tbh, i would not touch anything but a drink now! Thoses days are gone!


----------



## cub

Not just for sex but the high you get from them (well, only the strong ones) is amazing. Although I've never done coke, ecstasy, LSD etc. so to the rest of you poppers are probably pretty tame!


----------



## Hayesy

cub said:


> Poppers... I love them


Damn this sh!t blows your head off!!!


----------



## Hayesy

Breda said:


> Fcuk me there's a few junkies on this board
> 
> Only Ganja and coke for me


I had some white widow off my mate on the way down to london in the car, i was trippin big time lol


----------



## Breda

Hayesy said:


> I had some white widow off my mate on the way down to london in the car, i was trippin big time lol


.

The stuff would kill me now... i aint touched the stuff in years

I would also like to add poppers to my list.... ****in hated it. Aint you supposed to open it and let it evaporate in the room. I would put the bottle to my nostril and inhale.... Messed me up but the come down was decent


----------



## Hayesy

Breda said:


> .
> 
> The stuff would kill me now... i aint touched the stuff in years
> 
> I would also like to add poppers to my list.... ****in hated it. Aint you supposed to open it and let it evaporate in the room. I would put the bottle to my nostril and inhale.... Messed me up but the come down was decent


Thats what i did, put it to my nose and sniffed up!! Was nasty!!


----------



## Andrew_Bradley

Milk has opiates... you could just stick to that.


----------



## cub

Breda said:


> Aint you supposed to open it and let it evaporate in the room. I would put the bottle to my nostril and inhale.... Messed me up but the come down was decent


I think that's how shops get away with selling them legally, by describing them as "room odourisers" but you get the best high if you hold them under your nose, close one nostril and sniff with the other. I can't imagine opening and leaving it in the room you're in is going to give you anywhere near a decent high!


----------



## stone14

crazypaver1 said:


> av smokes coke in i spliff aswell lol


ive crumbled an e in ma m8s green bucket/bomb b4 was funny to watch (he new it was in there tho lol) was like hed been hit in th face with a shovel :w00t:


----------



## stone14

also salvia is a good legal herb to spike pples buckets with lol


----------



## Hayesy

stone14 said:


> ive crumbled an e in ma m8s green bucket/bomb b4 was funny to watch (he new it was in there tho lol) was like hed been hit in th face with a shovel :w00t:


Spike!!

Thats naughty, good job he new!! lol


----------



## ASOC5

Spend many a weekend in the company of mandy.


----------



## Hayesy

stone14 said:


> also salvia is a good legal herb to spike pples buckets with lol


Or if you dont like them when they go the bog offer to hold on to his drink and then rim ur bull head around the tip of the glass :001_tt2:


----------



## stone14

Hayesy said:


> Spike!!
> 
> Thats naughty, good job he new!! lol


yeh he askd for it, i didnt say spike with the e a said spike with the salvia  like you would spike some1s drink with a viagra or laxadive, harmess but funny


----------



## stone14

Hayesy said:


> Or if you dont like them when they go the bog offer to hold on to his drink and then rim ur bull head around the tip of the glass :001_tt2:


bah! na not 1 of my tricks


----------



## Hayesy

One of my mates was asking me to take an e one night and was like nope dont want anything at all, after about an hour he said come on drink up lets go to another bar so i did and felt the e go down!!!

I near killed him!


----------



## stone14

Hayesy said:


> One of my mates was asking me to take an e one night and was like nope dont want anything at all, after about an hour he said come on drink up lets go to another bar so i did and felt the e go down!!!
> 
> I near killed him!


lol that many about some are good some are s***, some blow your head off lol i used to have'em every weekend, im a boring tea total now, just training lol, theres £10a e's out now like suposed to be mint, M.D.M.A is the main drug thats suposed to be in e's thats the one that makes you feel great, alot of e's have other **** in them to to full them out, like other drugs, chalk, brick dust, some i was told once had rat poison in them, smack.. alsorts......... but M.D.M.A is the stuff like tastes like **** tho


----------



## stone14

my list of goodies in my wreckhead days

*party drugs*coke

e's

whizz,

m.d.m.a

*chillout drugs*green

and the odd codine or diydacodine or valium or mazzies with a few beers. tamazipan and beer is a good mix :thumb:

plus you sometimes need the chil out drugs to sort you out from the uppers lol especially not sleeping for days off whizz bah, no more thanks

if i have a drink now i would prob only use coke or mdma or mazzies and beer fuk the rest cant handle drink now nevermind cumdowns and no sleep

if i go out say 7pm and only drink im fukd and ready for bed by 11pm so i need a bit extra to see me thru to 2am lol plus they make you more sociable, drink just mongs me, i dont how lasses and some lads get so hyper on beer lol


----------



## Fatstuff

cub said:


> I think that's how shops get away with selling them legally, by describing them as "room odourisers" but you get the best high if you hold them under your nose, close one nostril and sniff with the other. I can't imagine opening and leaving it in the room you're in is going to give you anywhere near a decent high!


Loopholes my friend, in fact the best buzz u can get from poppers is to dip a *** in it, and inhale it like ur smoking (but dont light it and dont put ur mouth on the dipped end)


----------



## Fatstuff

stone14 said:


> lol that many about some are good some are s***, some blow your head off lol i used to have'em every weekend, im a boring tea total now, just training lol, theres £10a e's out now like suposed to be mint, M.D.M.A is the main drug thats suposed to be in e's thats the one that makes you feel great, alot of e's have other **** in them to to full them out, like other drugs, chalk, brick dust, some i was told once had rat poison in them, smack.. alsorts......... but M.D.M.A is the stuff like tastes like **** tho


thats just media scare stories, places that make these e's are legitimate (albeit illegal) businesses and want return custom, smack would be too expensive to lace into an E, they will use fillers of some description but nothing harmful as they wouldnt want heat on them.


----------



## cub

Fatstuff said:


> Loopholes my friend, in fact the best buzz u can get from poppers is to dip a *** in it, and inhale it like ur smoking (but dont light it and dont put ur mouth on the dipped end)


Cheers I'll give this a go


----------



## stone14

Fatstuff said:


> thats just media scare stories, places that make these e's are legitimate (albeit illegal) businesses and want return custom, smack would be too expensive to lace into an E, they will use fillers of some description but nothing harmful as they wouldnt want heat on them.


i had these hearts one brown speckles (more brown than white tbh), i couldnt move of 2 of them so i had another to try and sort me out, i cudnt get up off lying on the couch and i didnt want to move tbh or speak and everything i could see in the room wans mixing into each other my eyes ere roling around, iv not took smack before but i was convinced it was that lol.

but i no its easy to make a tablet if you have the right press so maybe some mug made them himself and i ended up getting sold them lol, defo was no E in them lol, never seen owt like it before or since lol


----------



## xkrdan

DRUGS ARE NOTHING PAR A WASTE OF MONEY!


----------



## stone14

xkrdan said:


> DRUGS ARE NOTHING PAR A WASTE OF MONEY!


dont knock till you have tried


----------



## IrishRaver

I don't even think poppers are drugs lads, they just **** you up. Like petrol and gas, it's not drugs but you get a high from it.

Never have and never will touch poppers, gas anything of the sort but I've done nearly every drug under the sun...


----------



## IrishRaver

stone14 said:


> also salvia is a good legal herb to spike pples buckets with lol


You're an absolute cnut if you've done that before hahahah

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaad freak out paranoia from that **** man


----------



## Hayesy

Think i was 20 before i had touched anything at all, beak was the 1st thing i ever had


----------



## stone14

IrishRaver said:


> You're an absolute cnut if you've done that before hahahah
> 
> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaad freak out paranoia from that **** man


lol i havnt but me m8 has, thin its was x5 and im sure you can get x120 on the net lol, 1 lad thought he was on fire n ran out into the street and another just fell to the floor like a fallen tree sort of laffing but also confused expersion on his face till it had worn off and he got up haha


----------



## Bert Stare

draw

coke

pills/mdma

shrooms

valium

booze

mephedrone

my drug taking days are mostly over now would never tough acid/h/crack, dmt does interest me though


----------



## Bert Stare

also let me aware you lot of dmt the most powerful psychedelic known to man, this is the stuff that your brain releases at night that makes you dream, this is some next level life changing ****


----------



## Fatstuff

Bert Stare said:


> draw
> 
> coke
> 
> pills/mdma
> 
> shrooms
> 
> valium
> 
> booze
> 
> mephedrone
> 
> my drug taking days are mostly over now would never tough acid/h/crack, dmt does interest me though


why wouldnt u ever take acid?


----------



## Bert Stare

just scares me out like having a bad trip, shrooms is one thing but allow having an 8 hour bad trip lol


----------



## stone14

my m8 had a good acid and has had magic shrooms from amsterdam (a box of 5 size of dildos ment for 5 people but ete all himself) he had a werse trip off the shrooms then acid. he ate them just before going on the boat also, ended up punching the taxi driver cause his face changed into like a moster thing with teeth and he opened his mouth and it reached the floor, getting left, loosing all his bags etc and freaking out all the way home on the boat lol


----------



## Fatstuff

nah its not as bad as ppl think, just have to be sensible with it, same as with everything else. dont get me wrong i wouldnt take it now but thats because thats not me any more,im a few pints in the pub kinda guy now - maybe with the odd yayo (dont pay for it though)


----------



## xkrdan

stone14 said:


> dont knock till you have tried


nope sorry i would rather kill myself than stuff some **** up my nose


----------



## Bert Stare

anyone taken tramadol?

I have some of them and wonder if it's a good high


----------



## Fatstuff

here u go then


----------



## Moonbeam

Everything but dmt


----------



## IrishRaver

Bert Stare said:


> anyone taken tramadol?
> 
> I have some of them and wonder if it's a good high


It's a form of opium, it's a nice buzz and better with alcohol or diazepam. Just a chill out nice all round body feeling.


----------



## cub

xkrdan said:


> nope sorry i would rather kill myself than stuff some **** up my nose


You would rather commit suicide than take coke? Bit irrational...


----------



## Diegouru

Weed, lsd, and ****e loads of E and Mdma...long time ago...


----------



## xkrdan

cub said:


> You would rather commit suicide than take coke? Bit irrational...


why is it irrational in my eyes doing drugs is hitting an all time low for me something i would never do, hey im not stopping you carry on...


----------



## IrishRaver

xkrdan said:


> why is it irrational in my eyes doing drugs is hitting an all time low for me something i would never do, hey im not stopping you carry on...


Your perception on 'doing drugs' is ridiculous and purely government based.

Lifes too short, grow a set and see what it's like.


----------



## cub

xkrdan said:


> why is it irrational in my eyes doing drugs is hitting an all time low for me something i would never do, hey im not stopping you carry on...


So taking drugs is hitting an all time low, more than suicide? You haven't really thought this through...


----------



## stone14

xkrdan said:


> why is it irrational in my eyes doing drugs is hitting an all time low for me something i would never do, hey im not stopping you carry on...


is that any drug m8?


----------



## Fatstuff

Toby1 said:


> Don't pay for it? Sort of like "favours for sailors"?


LOL, ask no questions, tell u no lies


----------



## GShock

I must have had a very sheltered life :innocent:


----------



## xkrdan

stone14 said:


> is that any drug m8?


AAS i would do for sure i guess im slightly contradicting myself a bit there but i would never touch any powder up my nose or anything like that, and no its not government based that is purely a load of bollocks! if i dont want to do them i dont want to do them its simple like i said the other guy who responded im not stopping you from doing it so you go and get high or whatever you do!


----------



## wee-chris

Ive been totally clean now for a year. staying up for days on end killed my chances of getting big and ripped. the only high I need now is the test/tren!

Virtually gave up drinking too and I feel better for it


----------



## lostwars

all everything bar ice


----------



## kingdale

another one to add to my earlier answer. vallium. id advise anyone to stay well away worst experience of my life


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

When i was late teens took a lot of e's but then moved to speed love that stuff did it straight for 5/6 years smoked dope for 10 or so years everyday, don't do any of them now but saying that i would take a bit of speed if i knew where to get it, but these days i'd far rather take test. :drool:


----------



## Raptor

Have tried all in the drugs in the poll, over the years i came to the conclusion that any serious drug use is bad, very bad in fact and only ends in tears. These days i feel it's under control. I was very very close to getting hooked on cocaine again this summer as the cravings started to come badly and my best mate was getting bad on it too so we made a pact to chill out on it. I've been hooked before and it's not nice, not to mention the price of it. The stuff in spain is TOO nice, i knew people who had what we would call pure flake over here for 40 euros (£35) and the pure stuff in the uk for proper good stuff would be £60 per gram or even much more for the 'proper stuff' I'm back to the stage where i can have a good night without it again but a few months ago as soon as i'd had a few drinks i'd need it so bad. You'll find that most these people going out getting "Coked up" are not even taking cocaine, well it may contain traces of cocaine but most these kids don't know the difference so it can be cut with other drugs bringing the cost right down to about £10 a gram or less. Thats why i never buy cheap very stuff as it's not gonna be cocaine, it's very easy to tell the difference if you know what to do, i was offered a bag last week as i was walking to a bar so i said ok i'll try some, so i dabbed some on my gums and it was not cocaine as it did not have the taste of it nor did it numb my gums so i just laughed in his face. Some dealers use Novacaine (stuff used in dentists to numb gums) and that added to a bag of crap coke would make it pass the test for many trying the gum test but it's a bitter taste and not the same as normal coke so again can be easily noticed if you know what to look for. I'm just glad to have it under control tbh, proper stuff is too nice but it's a waste of money, if i buy some i can't stop until it's all gone that same session.

I remember i was seeing a girl and she hated coke as her brother was a drug addict so she used to go mad if i took it but it didn't stop me. Anyway i was out with her and i really needed some so i phoned a local dealer and met him, i came back to the bar and she said lets go back to hers. Only issue was that i'd just bought a gram and wanted to keep it secret but she lives with 2 people who also hate it so where could i go to take it at 4am? We was in bed having sex and drinking and each time i went in to the kitchen to get a drink i'd sneak naked and get my bag of coke out of my shoe and then go in the kitchen. At one point i thought i may as well crush it all down so i can just sniff it off a key rather than make lines and at this precise time her mates all came back and i was naked and didn't want them to see the coke so i just lent over and sniffed the whole gram up both nostrils. I then went back in to bed and thought my heart was going to explode, this was not weak stuff you'd find in busy clubs it was as pure as it comes and i was in a bad way for about 2 hours so said lets go to sleep for a bit. In reality i was not asleep i was going through a tough time mentally and physically, my diaphram was going in to spasm which made breathing normally very difficult and i was a paranoid wreck. Anyway after a few hours i came out the storm and felt better soi woke her and fcuked her brains out some more. Cocaine in small doses is great for sex as you can fcuk all night on it but it can give a floppy cock if you have too much, for me drugs are all about just about moderation, if i have too much of them too often they simply fcuk me up.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Raptor said:


> Have tried all in the drugs in the poll, over the years i came to the conclusion that any serious drug use is bad, very bad in fact and only ends in tears. These days i feel it's under control. I was very very close to getting hooked on cocaine again this summer as the cravings started to come badly and my best mate was getting bad on it too so we made a pact to chill out on it. I've been hooked before and it's not nice, not to mention the price of it. The stuff in spain is TOO nice, i knew people who had what we would call pure flake over here for 40 euros (£35) and the pure stuff in the uk for proper good stuff would be £60 per gram or even much more for the 'proper stuff' I'm back to the stage where i can have a good night without it again but a few months ago as soon as i'd had a few drinks i'd need it so bad. You'll find that most these people going out getting "Coked up" are not even taking cocaine, well it may contain traces of cocaine but most these kids don't know the difference so it can be cut with other drugs bringing the cost right down to about £10 a gram or less. Thats why i never buy cheap very stuff as it's not gonna be cocaine, it's very easy to tell the difference if you know what to do, i was offered a bag last week as i was walking to a bar so i said ok i'll try some, so i dabbed some on my gums and it was not cocaine as it did not have the taste of it nor did it numb my gums so i just laughed in his face. Some dealers use Novacaine (stuff used in dentists to numb gums) and that added to a bag of crap coke would make it pass the test for many trying the gum test but it's a bitter taste and not the same as normal coke so again can be easily noticed if you know what to look for. I'm just glad to have it under control tbh, proper stuff is too nice but it's a waste of money, if i buy some i can't stop until it's all gone that same session.
> 
> I remember i was seeing a girl and she hated coke as her brother was a drug addict so she used to go mad if i took it but it didn't stop me. Anyway i was out with her and i really needed some so i phoned a local dealer and met him, i came back to the bar and she said lets go back to hers. Only issue was that i'd just bought a gram and wanted to keep it secret but she lives with 2 people who also hate it so where could i go to take it at 4am? We was in bed having sex and drinking and each time i went in to the kitchen to get a drink i'd sneak naked and get my bag of coke out of my shoe and then go in the kitchen. At one point i thought i may as well crush it all down so i can just sniff it off a key rather than make lines and at this precise time her mates all came back and i was naked and didn't want them to see the coke so i just lent over and sniffed the whole gram up both nostrils. I then went back in to bed and thought my heart was going to explode, this was not weak stuff you'd find in busy clubs it was as pure as it comes and i was in a bad way for about 2 hours so said lets go to sleep for a bit. In reality i was not asleep i was going through a tough time mentally and physically, my diaphram was going in to spasm which made breathing normally very difficult and i was a paranoid wreck. Anyway after a few hours i came out the storm and felt better soi woke her and fcuked her brains out some more. Cocaine in small doses is great for sex as you can fcuk all night on it but it can give a floppy cock if you have too much, for me drugs are all about just about moderation, if i have too much of them too often they simply fcuk me up.


Bang on there about the coke in UK, most of it is ****e, novacaine is definatley used lol, i know of 1 person who cuts with novacaine and like you say the average joe on a night out wont even know if its coke because novacaine gives you the numb gum feeling. Luckily this same person is a good friend and sorts me out before he cuts


----------



## Raptor

Afghan said:


> Bang on there about the coke in UK, most of it is ****e, novacaine is definatley used lol, i know of 1 person who cuts with novacaine and like you say the average joe on a night out wont even know if its coke because novacaine gives you the numb gum feeling. Luckily this same person is a good friend and sorts me out before he cuts


Yeah i'll always ask for un-cut stuff as there is no point in paying for crap, i'd rather pay £20 more for an expensive gram that is of high quality. In spain i got some stuff that was just so strong that i couldn't finish the gram and left a line out of fear of death lol! where as crap stuff i could take 5 grams. I find that i react badly to some of the cutting agents and get all paranoid and anxious, especially to novacaine. Real coke is different, has a lovely smell and should not be in hard rocks and should be flaky and break at a slight touch. A friend of mine is well bad on it, he's the type of guy who wakes up and has a line before walking the dog, it may shound funny but it's gonna be a mega issue for him in the near future. Tbh if i had it in my house like he does i'd end up taking it myself all the time, so many times i've said "oh i'll get a couple of grams for weekend" and have one and then smash the whole lot


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Raptor said:


> Yeah i'll always ask for un-cut stuff as there is no point in paying for crap, i'd rather pay £20 more for an expensive gram that is of high quality. In spain i got some stuff that was just so strong that i couldn't finish the gram and left a line out of fear of death lol! where as crap stuff i could take 5 grams. I find that i react badly to some of the cutting agents and get all paranoid and anxious, especially to novacaine. Real coke is different, has a lovely smell and should not be in hard rocks and should be flaky and break at a slight touch. A friend of mine is well bad on it, he's the type of guy who wakes up and has a line before walking the dog, it may shound funny but it's gonna be a mega issue for him in the near future. Tbh if i had it in my house like he does i'd end up taking it myself all the time, so many times i've said "oh i'll get a couple of grams for weekend" and have one and then smash the whole lot


Aye its an addictive drug IMO, i can be on the **** and get a gram in which then turns into 2-3 grams, 40 quid a pop aint cheap.


----------



## bmc

Bert Stare said:


> anyone taken tramadol?
> 
> I have some of them and wonder if it's a good high


As the other guy said take them with some Valium and you'll get a bit of a buzz off them the only thing is with tramadol anything more than 350mg-400mg lowers something in your Brain so you've more chance of having a fit or seizure,so I would watch with them

I like Valium and diyhdrocodeine in fact I've just took some about an hour ago and getting a good buzz off them

Or even just valium on there own are good if you get the real ones as there's a lot of chalk for sale out there


----------



## Wheyman

ive done whey


----------



## vtec_yo

Wheyman said:


> ive done whey


What brand of whey? Is it good and widely available?


----------



## jacksong

Coke and speed, never done weed though. Just the smell makes me feel sick.


----------



## Dux

Remember kids:


----------



## VeNuM

I used to enjoystaying up all night and day talking jibba jabba on cocain


----------



## britbull

I'm tempted to try beanz again as all my mates are taking them at weekends and they are said to be as good as the ones from back in the day

Or at least get a little stash for fantazia


----------



## samstef

just weed and dat der celltech.. did weed wen i was like 16 lol... dnt see point nemore


----------



## Leeds89

Only thing I do nowadays is roids.... went to a dark place smashing gram lines of mcat a while ago, never again


----------



## Little stu

Drugs are for mugs I must b right mug done my fair share no smack tho


----------



## Wheyman

vtec_yo said:


> What brand of whey? Is it good and widely available?


its the best mate Pro-10 was the name and it was off the edge mate


----------



## jakeo1234

JakeJ16 said:


> I wouldn't go that far lol. People have died from taking just one E.


People have died after taking one aspirin


----------



## samstef

wait if were on about tramadol aswell.. when i tour my acl i was on more than i should of been, u get a great buzz off it if u take it before bed.. keeps u up but u get a proper high off it


----------



## WilsonR6

Mcat

Cocaine

GHB

Weed

MDMA/Ecstasy

Alcohol poppers caffeine

I want to try salvia!

Oh and tramadol as I just saw it mentioned

Used to abuse weed, more than I can be ****d divulging but I reckon it's took its toll on my mental health, I can't smoke it any more without turning in to an anxious paranoid weirdo. Abused Mcat to an extent, was an every weekend thing, binging hard for a day or two, will never touch that **** again

I don't do any drugs any more, except a beer on the weekend, I will let my standards slip for a bag of coke if the occasion calls for it, but it very rarely does


----------



## kingdale

WilsonR6 said:


> Mcat
> 
> Cocaine
> 
> GHB
> 
> Weed
> 
> MDMA/Ecstasy
> 
> Alcohol poppers caffeine
> 
> I want to try salvia!
> 
> Oh and tramadol as I just saw it mentioned
> 
> Used to abuse weed, more than I can be ****d divulging but I reckon it's took its toll on my mental health, I can't smoke it any more without turning in to an anxious paranoid weirdo. Abused Mcat to an extent, was an every weekend thing, binging hard for a day or two, will never touch that **** again
> 
> I don't do any drugs any more, except a beer on the weekend, I will let my standards slip for a bag of coke if the occasion calls for it, but it very rarely does


salvia is worth a try get 30x or more and hold it in your lung as long as possible


----------



## kingdale

20x is decent but sometimes it doesnt seem to do the trick


----------



## Big_Idiot

Smoked weed from ages 15-17 everyday without fail - my ONLY regret in life so far...

It temporarily messed my head up, and has f*cked my memory up in the long term - the strongest drug by far IMO.

Apart from that, i did E's, ketamine, & Mushrooms various times when i was younger.

All i do now (if i'm on a night out) is have a bit of coke, maybe some Mkat if i'm f*cked


----------



## c2c

i blaze a few J's every now and then but thats it, grow my own so none of that sh1t that gets passed as weed,

my "big bangs"


----------



## Jay.32

c2c said:


> View attachment 77692
> 
> 
> i blaze a few J's every now and then but thats it, grow my own so none of that sh1t that gets passed as weed,
> 
> my "big bangs"


Could I have your name and address???

we have never had people openly admit crimes and post evidence. The sargent will love this


----------



## c2c

who said i'm breaking any laws


----------



## UKLifter88

All on the poll plus speed, base, 2CB (awesome stuff) & ketamine


----------



## The L Man

I've only ever smoked weed - last two times I had the worst experience ever - dizzy, throwing up, cold sweats. Haven't touched it since!

I'm ignorant when it comes to other drugs. On a night out I walk into the toilets, even at my local, and everyone is just sniffing away. Surprised how common it is. Even old school mates casually sniffing away. I'm guessing its cocaine or m-cat? No idea lol :\


----------



## Fatstuff

JammyGit said:


> All on the poll plus speed, base, 2CB (awesome stuff) & ketamine


2cb is the bollox - made me loud as fcuk though lol!!! Most drugs make me quiet and into myself, was a refreshing change!


----------



## johnny_lee

Jay.32 said:


> Could I have your name and address???
> 
> we have never had people openly admit crimes and post evidence. The sargent will love this


**** reportin the littel scallywag lets kick his door of and tax him lmfao


----------



## johnny_lee

Fatstuff said:


> 2cb is the bollox - made me loud as fcuk though lol!!! Most drugs make me quiet and into myself, was a refreshing change!


my mate did some of this and i can honeslty say ive never seen someone who was having a **** time he thought he was gonna die and i had to drive his van and manged to get it stuck in a feild and slept in the back on a transit for the night with some nutter who was having a real bad trip


----------



## barsnack

johnny_lee said:


> my mate did some of this and i can honeslty say ive never seen someone who was having a **** time he thought he was gonna die and i had to drive his van and manged to get it stuck in a feild and* slept in the back on a transit *for the night with some nutter who was having a real bad trip


so you slept at home


----------



## c2c

johnny_lee said:


> **** reportin the littel scallywag lets kick his door of and tax him lmfao


Taxed by a gypo oh the irony, ok so you might get in but good luck gettin out again


----------



## johnny_lee

c2c said:


> Taxed by a gypo oh the irony, ok so you might get in but good luck gettin out again


ok tell me your adress


----------



## c2c

johnny_lee said:


> ok tell me your adress


ask ya mum


----------



## johnny_lee

c2c said:


> ask ya mum


she wouldnt touch you or anyone of your dirty breed so dont think you can get lucky


----------



## c2c

johnny_lee said:


> she wouldnt touch you or anyone of your dirty breed so dont think you can get lucky


dont know how to brake this to you, but i dont think thats your real mum,

i tapped it and that pussys tight, you def adopted


----------



## johnny_lee

c2c said:


> dont know how to brake this to you, but i dont think thats your real mum,
> 
> i tapped it and that pussys tight, you def adopted


still wanna see if i can get ur weed weed boy i will take it from you just like you took your sisters virginitey


----------



## gymgym

Voted.. but wont say what.. :whistling:


----------



## crazypaver1

Did mkat other week. WOOOHHHH!


----------



## Thatcca

194 people have had crystal meth !


----------



## George-Bean

speed, weed, hash, opium, acid, and I once smoked an old chair, the foam gave you a massive rush but a banging headache! (I know but I was young and foolish). Smoked the whole damn chair between four of us!


----------



## vduboli

George-Bean said:


> speed, weed, hash, opium, acid, and I once smoked an old chair, the foam gave you a massive rush but a banging headache! (I know but I was young and foolish). Smoked the whole damn chair between four of us!


Sounds pretty mega would you recommended it and if so do you know any good dealers?


----------



## Thatcca

vduboli said:


> Sounds pretty mega would you recommended it and if so do you know any good dealers?


DFS have a good choice.


----------



## vduboli

Thatcca said:


> DFS have a good choice.


Thank you, I'll give them a call


----------



## crazypaver1

nice to see the thread i started 3years ago still pops up now and again :cool2:


----------



## DigIt

Did you really call it marijuana :lol:


----------



## Ninja_smurf

DigBick said:


> Did you really call it marijuana :lol:


:laugh: lol

On another note, why are we not using H for cutting? look how lean those bag rats are!


----------



## DigIt

Ninja_smurf said:


> :laugh: lol
> 
> On another note, why are we not using H for cutting? look how lean those bag rats are!


HAHAHAHA you might be on to something :lol:

Go on, most of you are shooting up anyway xD


----------



## crazypaver1

DigBick said:


> Did you really call it marijuana :lol:


lol and wot


----------



## Sc4mp0

5 out of them 6 for me off that list.


----------



## Ninja_smurf

You forgot to add creatine!


----------



## Sc4mp0

Ninja_smurf said:


> You forgot to add creatine!


I dont class that as a drug any more,I class it part of my life.........Ohhhh yeahhhhh


----------



## Simspin




----------



## bottleneck25

I have tired weed coke wizz pills and bubble .. The pills i never ment to try them my mate offered me a line i thought it was coke so i sniffed it 30 mins later i thought i was gonna die no joke was puking up like mad felt megga hot and faint room was spining really didnt enjoy that experience ive never touched them again since .. Coke proply had a couple of gram in my whole life time .. Wizz just abit in my drink .. Bubble just a couple if keys .. But weed i was addicted to for years i spend most of my youth high fro

The age of 12 to 19 smoked it most days at the end i was smoking silky amounts it really messed my head up i got off it thanks to my gf if it wasnt for her id still be on it now. Best thing i did getting clean .. See my mates how havnt stopped smoking it


----------



## mug2k

Just weed a few times, never had any interest in the other stuff.


----------



## Lethagized

Done them all except lsd. Heroin was the worst. Never felt so damn tired or sick in my life.


----------



## Sambuca

i eat krokodil for breakfast init.


----------



## corporates

aspirin, paracetamol, ramipril, atenolol, venlafaxine, citalopram, cetirizine, and many many more.

Or did you mean illegal drugs only. :innocent:


----------



## hotchy

I was feeling crazy one day.. so thought, fu.k it lets live to the max!! Cracked open a tin of redbull. Pure mad it was..


----------



## DrRinse

Smoked cigs at 14, hash and booze at 15. Mushrooms at 16. Pills, speed and acid at 17. Tried DOB once. YUK. Moved to England. Never saw a bud of skunk in my life. Worked next door to a dealer. In the 3 years I spent in Liverpool I'd have eaten, smoked or snorted anything that was put in front of me bar crack or heroin. I remember chasing the dragon with a Mitsubishi in some horrible flat in Croxteth Road. Not one of the highlights of my life. Quit smokin pot when I moved to Nottingham 14 years ago. Still took pills the odd time and sniffed a bit of charlie, so long as it was someone else's.  Quit cigs 6 years ago and have since stopped any reccy use, not even alcohol do I drink now. My drug days are long behind me.

Right enough, I did jab up 2.5ml of Test last night so what the hell am I on about? :lol:

Ant


----------



## Cam Coid

What kind of a thread is this to put on a bodybuilding forum? Pointless and stupid....


----------



## Skinny Guy

Cam Coid said:


> What kind of a thread is this to put on a bodybuilding forum? Pointless and stupid....


Much like your reply:lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0

Cam Coid said:


> What kind of a thread is this to put on a bodybuilding forum? Pointless and stupid....


I knowwwww,we shouldnt have to talk about anything else other than bodybuilding in the Gener..................OH


----------



## Cam Coid

Sc4mp0:3507237 said:


> I knowwwww,we shouldnt have to talk about anything else other than bodybuilding in the Gener..................OH


Taking about what drugs you've took like a schoolboy isn't general conversation IMO l...... Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Sc4mp0

Its not a bragging competition though like schoolboys would do. The Op is just interested in seeing and probably comparing to himself,bit of research.


----------



## IGotTekkers

In order of ingestion..

Cocaine (about 10 years old, no joke, found it in my mums bedroom in a littke trinket box and had myself a ****in party)

Cannabis (14 years old)

Solvent abuse (15 years old)

Magic mushrooms (15 years old)

E's and other pills (15 & 16 years old)

Speed and base ( 17 years old)

Legal pills and plant fertilisers (18 years old)

Clean

Salvia divinorum (23 years old)

And now the most hated and dangerouse of all drugs..STEROIDS! haha

Iv probs missed a few but thats what i can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## cudsyaj

you forgot to mention Ketamine (or doesn't that count because it's naaaaahhhhyy for people)


----------



## Guest

I smoked for many years, best move I ever made was quitting that. Have done phet, charlie, E's, ket, mushies etc. The standard party drugs. Never touched brown.

My drug of choice though was always LSD. **** me I loved my acid. I'd drop a dot or two on a friday night, and just say see you on monday to everyone else. Tripping my bollox off. 

I use to go raving every weekend back in the day, right through the 90's (Well most of it) right proper hardcore head I was lol Still am, just dont' go raving no more.


----------



## dbaird

pretty much everything and had a few addicitons :wacko: All good now though and hardly touch anything


----------



## haza

Cocaine

Wizz

Green

Acid

E,s

Poppers

That was in my 20,s....

I used cocaine on weekends up to 30 years of age, and haven't touched it since, I'm now 35 but use subutex as got a bad back condition and got addicted to opiates after being on morphine, dihydrocodine, for years, went to rehab and that's why I'm still on subutex, but I don't mind it as it is a excellent pain killer, BUT I'm on trt secondary to opiate use....


----------



## TG123

why are heroin and crack not on the list?

asking for a friend :whistling:


----------



## dandaman1990

I have taken the drug caffeine lol other than that i am clean


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

JakeJ16 said:


> There was a programme on TV a few months back about the top 20 most dangerous drugs. I thaught I'd post it up incase anyone missed it....
> 
> 
> Heroin - popular street names include smack, skag, and junk.
> 
> Cocaine - often referred to as snow, flake, coke, and blow.
> 
> Barbiturates - popular slang names include yellow jackets, reds, blues, Amy's, and rainbows.
> 
> Street Methadone
> 
> Alcohol
> 
> Ketamine - a powerful hallucinogen, often referred to as Special K.
> 
> Benzodiazepines - a family of sedative drugs.
> 
> Amphetamines - known as greenies among baseball players.
> 
> Tobacco
> 
> Buprenorphine - also called bupe or subbies.
> 
> 
> *Cannabis - includes marijuana.*
> 
> Solvents - volatile substances that can be inhaled, such as glue, nail polish remover, paints, hair spray, and lighter fuel (gas).
> 
> 4-MTA - is a derivative of amphetamine and has similar effects to ecstasy.
> 
> LSD
> 
> Methylphenidate - central nervous system stimulant, commonly sold as ritalin.
> 
> Anabolic steroids
> 
> GHB - short for Gamma hydroxybutyrate, a powerful central nervous system depressant, most commonly known as the date rape drug.
> 
> Ecstasy
> 
> Alkyl nitrates - group of drugs commonly referred to as poppers.
> 
> Khat - an amphetamine-like stimulant.
> 
> 
> I was surprised how high up alcohol was!


THats rubbish


----------



## kingdale

I think cannabis is more dangerous than most people think, worryingly alot of people that take it all the time seem to think it is harmless. I would rather smoke cigs everyday than weed everyday.


----------



## TG123

GeorgeUK-M said:


> THats rubbish


so it's higher or lower?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

whats that based on.

Its a fact that cannabis has never killed nyone.. yet cigs have


----------



## TG123

GeorgeUK-M said:


> whats that based on.
> 
> Its a fact that cannabis has never killed nyone.. yet cigs have


addictiveness?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

IMO addictiveness comes fro the adding of cigarettes..


----------



## kingdale

Weed can mess with your head, changes you as a person and makes you lazy and have no motivation. I have smoked it alot and can tell it has changed me and feel so much better now i only do it occasionally compared to all the time. Weed has totally changed my group of mates as they smoke it constantly they sit there and barely move would rather smoke cigs than do that anyday.

- - - Updated - - -



GeorgeUK-M said:


> IMO addictiveness comes fro the adding of cigarettes..


Load of rubbish that is. You can get addicted to weed. You can get addicted to anything the gym, steroids, weed, heroin, gaming absolutely anything.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

I did it for years.

never had any issues other than hunger.

One day i woke up and decided to quite. Never looked back since


----------



## kingdale

Drugs affect everyone differently doesnt mean people cant get addicted to it or side effects from it.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

I said 'In My opinion'


----------



## TG123

kingdale said:


> Weed can mess with your head, changes you as a person and makes you lazy and have no motivation. I have smoked it alot and can tell it has changed me and feel so much better now i only do it occasionally compared to all the time. Weed has totally changed my group of mates as they smoke it constantly they sit there and barely move would rather smoke cigs than do that anyday.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Load of rubbish that is. You can get addicted to weed. You can get addicted to anything the gym, steroids, weed, heroin, gaming absolutely anything.


i agree with this

not really my thing but i know a lot of my pals who have been on it since they were 16/17, so about 13-14 years

you should see how wound up, irritable, restless etc they get when they can't get hold of any

i've seen my most mild mannered mate shout and scream down the phone at some dealer who was supposed top drop some off but was messing him about and he hadn't had a spliff in 24 hours, i was convinced then about how addictive it can be


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

I agree with that it has affects.

But 13-14 years of abusing anything would have effects


----------



## kingdale

TG123 said:


> i agree with this
> 
> not really my thing but i know a lot of my pals who have been on it since they were 16/17, so about 13-14 years
> 
> you should see how wound up, irritable, restless etc they get when they can't get hold of any
> 
> i've seen my most mild mannered mate shout and scream down the phone at some dealer who was supposed top drop some off but was messing him about and he hadn't had a spliff in 24 hours, i was convinced then about how addictive it can be


Yeah my group of mates is very similar i have seen them start sweating when they havent had any for a day and they were very irritable. Couple of people i know that have smoked it for years you can tell it has messed with them after spending a bit of time with them really sad really as my mates are heading the same way. Feel so much better now i dont do it all the time.


----------



## scouse2010

I have done (edit added in approx age)

alcohol 15

tobacco 12

cannabis-green and hash 12

cocaine 17

mdma 17

pills which I have thought where not mdma and contained the likes of mdpv 18

codeine 19

dihydrocodeine 19/20

tramadol 16

valium-dizapam 18/19

nitrazapam 23

etizolam 23

amphetamine 16 or 17

mephedrone-meow 18/19

lsa-hbwr seeds 21 or 22

khat-only tried a few leaves never done anything 18/19

nitrous oxide-laughing gas 22

poppers 16

and I think thats all ive done....

oh and spice gold which was some sort of synthetic cannabinoid 19

oh and I think ive tried methamphetamine which was sold to me as pure mdma. 20


----------



## K1NGCA1N

I started smoking pot at 14 yrs old and stopped continuous use 4 years ago (35 now). I was a "raver" from 95-01 and took pretty much every recreational drug available in vast quantities (Apart from smack or crack). I have had no phycotic break downs, addictions or negative side effects and see all my alternative experiences as a positive thing that made me the person I am today. I am a happily married father of 3 with a good job in middle management and still dabble very occasionally with a bit of pot and the odd drink at the weekend.

There is a stigma that Illegal Drugs are bad, yet look at the effects of the most popular, legal, socially acceptable and marketed drug there is?

Lets say this was a new drug that appeared on the market.

Pro's for this drug was that it made you happy, relaxed and gave you a sense of well being.

Cons for this drug, it damages your brain, kidney, liver. Loss of motor skill, addictive, can make you aggressive often increasing violent dendencies whilst under the influence and the list go's on, do you think it would be legalized, I think not!

Any guesses, ???

You guessed it alcohol! Probably one of the worst drugs out there IMO, ask any paramedic or police officer what the biggest cost to the tax payer and main cause of crime and injury are related to and your answer will be alcohol.

Oops started a rant without realizing.

All I guess I set off to say was that there is an abundance of natural and man made substances out there for human consumption. Moderation and self discipline are the only thing to take into consideration.


----------



## DanielScrilla

interesting thread


----------



## Guest

Matt 1 said:


> the 90's rave scene looked so good! too bad I was born in the 90s and missed it all lol


It was good m8, if you got caught up in it all, you saw loads of the UK, met hundreds of ppl and had a blast, no fuss, no hassle, just lots of good times.


----------



## Guest

Only cheaper ! lol The only ball ache back then were the comedowns, work and money. Used to go out on a friday night, not get back in til early monday morning, and go straight to work still whizzin my nadgers off. tbh if it hadn't been for phet, i'd never have kept that job. lol


----------



## cookie1983

i do coke everyday with ice. :nono:


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

My drugs policy is dont touch anything brown.

Everything else is fair game :thumbup1:


----------



## SonOfZues

i have tried speed amd that in the past never liked it much if im honest cannabis helps my bad back just a bit of a bummer you cant get a prescription from the doctor for some banging greengo lol


----------



## Bashy

Green is good!

Want a bash at mushrooms this year.


----------



## Bulk1

Goose said:


> Tried Cannibis, didnt like it. Never tried the others and dont want to either.


same ^


----------



## Sku11fk

Glucose,

Guarana,

Taurine,

Caffiene,

Pre workouts,

Vitamin A,B,B12,D,D3,E,K,folic acid,zinc,magnesium,selenium

Arginine

BCAA

EAA

Omega 3,6,9

Currently battling addiction to snorting effervescence tablets, the high is better than skag but you get awful mouth foaming next day


----------



## GH16

Probably not a drug known to man I haven't given a good bash


----------



## theBEAST2002

none of the above, anabolic steroids, peptides, thermobolics, growth hormone, insulin etc etc


----------



## Joe Shmoe

Who confesses crimes on a public bb? Lol.


----------



## infernal0988

done coke , Ex, weed & acid a few times been years now since iv touched anything but coke is my drug of choice if i was ever to touch drugs again. Acid i will NEVER EVER AGAIN TOUCH! when buildings come alive & blood comes poring out of the windows and doors and the buildings bend over to eat you while you go through a street? Then i think none of you would ever touch that Sh!t again after.


----------



## kev d

a.notherguy said:


> ive done the following and will give my opinions based on what i have experienced...
> 
> acid - good laugh - i enjoyed this. however, i have friends who were of a sensitive mental state and after excesses of acid they lost all confidence and became paranoid in normal every day life.
> 
> weed - shud be legal.
> 
> speed - evil drug imo
> 
> coke - evil drug imo
> 
> mushys - have never been as scared as i have been on shrooms. too hard to control dose.
> 
> e - good laugh in a club.
> 
> have never tried meth or heroin but 2 people close to me have died from heroin so i dont have a good opnion of it (sorry to put out a downer)
> 
> as a side note - ive had problems with drugs in the past and am over that now but i hope that any of the younger guys reading this site will realise that sometimes you dont know your in too deep until you can no longer see the way up...........


hi mate , you have described these drugs exactly the way a would have put it, most people never really have anything bad to say bout speed but a totally agree it is an evil drug which i found very addictive, it can **** you up, a havnt touched any drugs in bout 8years and am not planning on doing so in the future, lesson learned for me


----------



## User Name




----------



## Tombo

5/6, I've sure had to many haha


----------



## robsam23

None and don't intend to. It's a mugs game


----------



## learnerdrover

Drugs should not be glorified in general but the hypocrisy in this thread is hilarious. Attacking Crazy is stupid. most people on here glorify steds and that seems to be fine to you but not other drugs. I have taken plenty of drugs in my time and never had an issue around addiction. I do not have any social or psychological issues and therefore have never relied on drugs to get by in life. Most drugs I have taken or the ones that I liked have been a positive within my life.

know your boundaries and do not blame all your failings on drugs cause you will never get better within yourself.


----------



## Harrison21

Only thing I've tried is ket with a few of the lads, that stuff is crazy!


----------



## TECH

Coke, weed, ex, shrooms, MDMA, ****, booze.

Was a very silly boy in my youth. In fact I scared myself one morning after waking up and realising I'd driven home after a night on booze, coke, MDMA and ex. Very very silly boy. Certainly learnt from it now and wouldn't touch any of it (except beer). Seen far too many lives ruined by drugs and alcohol. By far alcohol ruins the most.


----------



## kingdale

dutch_scott said:


> Drugs don't make u a tit being a tit does


I disagree drugs do change people.


----------



## steeley

dutch_scott said:


> Jesus Christ men grab ur balls and grow a backbone
> 
> So many " o I wouldn't again o woah is me they r evil etc"
> 
> Shut up! Jesus just admit u enjoy the odd drug binge like u do alcohol etc
> 
> Christ most leaders of industry do it so stop whining and acting like its acceptable to deny it it isn't its rather soft and pointless
> 
> Drugs don't make u a tit being a tit does


Perfectly plausible quote until the last sentence.

Obviously drugs affect people in many different ways but one extremely common way is to turn someone who isn't a tit into a complete tit.

Unfortunately 2 spells in rehab has given me first hand evidence of this.

FYI im a tit with or without drugs.


----------



## steeley

dutch_scott said:


> No abuse does!
> 
> Use never had


Sort of contradicts the whole idea of using drugs then.

Drugs help you escape from reality, thereby changing the person.

Of course this may only be temporarily while under the influence, but changes the person nevertheless.


----------



## BettySwallocks

Taken loads of drugs and loved it, dont do anything now except aas but being completely honest some of the best times of my life have been whilst on drugs and i wouldnt change a thing, apart from maybe have done more and had wilder times whilst i was still young and not caught in the rat race of life. Actually im lieing had a big line of Mkat a few weeks ago. eurrrrgh. was spangled though.


----------



## ant-c

Ive abused em from the age of 16 , only just got my head together an sorted my self out been clean for about a year now been grim , ive had acid / lsd , mdma, ket , 2ci , 5-meo , mushrooms, coke, wizz , weed , mephedrone , 4mec , ethedrone , methylone , butylone , buphedrone , salivia , ive been and seen some crazy **** in my time and im only 22 turn 23 in march, glad im just about normal now , my body aint though probably take a few years for it to wire back up properly haha


----------



## steeley

BettySwallocks said:


> Taken loads of drugs and loved it, dont do anything now except aas but being completely honest some of the best times of my life have been whilst on drugs and i wouldnt change a thing, apart from maybe have done more and had wilder times whilst i was still young and not caught in the rat race of life. Actually im lieing had a big line of Mkat a few weeks ago. eurrrrgh. was spangled though.


Its good you've enjoyed it come out the other side.

Many people can use drugs successfully, but others cant.

I still see the extremities of drug addiction when I go to the local needle exchange every month or so. Not pretty.

So many of these poor fukkers said they'd only ever intended to smoke a bit of weed.


----------



## steeley

ant-c said:


> Ive abused em from the age of 16 , only just got my head together an sorted my self out been clean for about a year now been grim , ive had acid / lsd , mdma, ket , 2ci , 5-meo , mushrooms, coke, wizz , weed , mephedrone , 4mec , ethedrone , methylone , butylone , buphedrone , salivia , ive been and seen some crazy **** in my time and im only 22 turn 23 in march, glad im just about normal now , my body aint though probably take a few years for it to wire back up properly haha


Holy sh1t. Ive not even heard of a quarter of what you've taken.

E, speed and coke was the staple clubbers diet when I used to go out.


----------



## dann19900

tried them all coke would be my favourite but its far too expensive for what you get in the uk normally. Used to be able to get some good pills 5 years ago, absolutely amazing night for a 10er=perfect


----------



## DaBUCK

The only thing worth doing now is weed! Everything else just ain't what it used to be........but the buds are sweet!


----------



## Marc2013

Coke, Weed, Ecstasy turned my life around when i stopped these i abused them for many years and i wont look back.

I know plenty people who do plenty and they got good jobs etc when i was on i was total different person they changed me into a hibernating tramp.


----------



## ant-c

You wanna get your hands on a couple of em , 2ci and 5meo are like trippy , seen some crazy ilusinations on them , methylone is abit like mdma , but makes you feel all floaty and like you weigh nothing haha ,


----------



## badly_dubbed

none!

deadliy serious too....and dont plan to try them either


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Every drug going except for injecting smack basically. Was a proper crackhead 5 years ago.


----------



## Fletch68

None whatsoever. Not even alcohol any more.


----------



## AntiVi

I don't do drugs or smoke or even drink alcohol and i'm 19 so yeah  :thumb:


----------



## gycraig

AntiVi said:


> I don't do drugs or smoke or even drink alcohol and i'm 19 so yeah  :thumb:


Snort it smoke it drink it don't inject it is my motto for people your age


----------



## SickCurrent

I'd have all of those and more... Don't bother with any of them much these days though or even drink alcohol


----------



## sean89

None of the above, constable.


----------



## BBaddict

Played around with a lot of amphetamines a few years ago now and smoked weed for years until i started taking training serious and packed it all in,

wouldn't mind giving dmt a go one day though, from what i've heard it can really change your perspective on life


----------



## TimeForHeroes

Where's the rest of the list?


----------



## BigAaronAlves

N2GB said:


> acid
> 
> speed
> 
> chased scag
> 
> did some coke 3yrs ago on vacation which was last time I did any
> 
> cant see you getting many replies but will be interesting


Egg on your face. LoL


----------



## Bad Alan

TimeForHeroes said:


> Where's the rest of the list?


Haha I know sparce list! Anything non injectable (bar aas) is fine by me


----------



## Guest

I can't believe how many people put heroin on a fitness forum lol


----------



## huarache

infernal0988 said:


> when buildings come alive & blood comes poring out of the windows and doors and the buildings bend over to eat you while you go through a street? Then i think none of you would ever touch that Sh!t again after.


Wow, can you tell me about this I'm well interested!!!


----------



## crazypaver1

Cant stop sniffin lemo latley! Thousands of pounds down the drain! :banghead:


----------



## 31205

Haven't done heroin or meth. Done pretty much everything else. Was addicted to mephedrone (bubble/m-cat) for a while but been drug free for over a year now. E's and speed I used to do pretty regular cos I used to dj and go to raves.


----------



## secondhandsoul

I've used coke, pills, weed and speed as a teen but haven't used anything for years. I used to be a pill fiend but the come downs were horrific and since training I won't chance anything that'll upset my next day session (alcohol included) Although the idea of a carefree evening of pills does sound appealing I wouldn't even know where to get them these days. Aas yes, drugs no lol


----------



## PaulB

I've done amphetamines, Es a couple of times but didn't really get on with them, and LSD. I smoked weed everyday for a couple of years until I left home. I haven't touched anything for over 20 years now and know I never will again. I don't drink now either, I can't remember the last time I was drunk.


----------



## Sku11fk

I wanna know who ticked METHampetamines lol.

Do we have any members that look like this hiding behind their keyboards


----------



## Tommy10

crazypaver1 said:


> Cant stop sniffin lemo latley! Thousands of pounds down the drain! :banghead:


Knock Knock


----------



## Tommy10

Es , coke , speed , acid , crack , injected Tina twice at a party - was fukin amazing but never ever again too addictive !!


----------



## crazypaver1

Tommy10 said:


> Es , coke , speed , acid , crack , injected Tina twice at a party - was fukin amazing but never ever again too addictive !!


Whats tina?


----------



## Tommy10

crazypaver1 said:


> Whats tina?


That's what I said ! Lol was at this party , everyone was fuked when I got there , then this bloke was loading a barrel and injecting a vein , I was like WTF !! Then I saw him after it and he was flying !! It's crystal meth!! I tried it and OMG it's was awesome !! Like nothing I've ever tried , was a one off though


----------



## cuggster

weed, cocaine, speed, and in non-excessive amounts, tobacco and alcohol, also mephedrone, im lucky to not have an addictive personality and only ever did these drugs once or twice in the space of 4 years(except alcohol, which i no longer consume), i think the last time i touched drugs was two years ago.


----------



## goodison1972

is there an option for none :innocent:


----------



## crazypaver1

goodison1972 said:


> is there an option for none :innocent:


Come back when youve smoked some crack


----------



## JStepTricking

Alot had a 4 year binge from 13 to 17 and have spent the last year anxiety driven, battling periods of phychosis and all over a sh*t time aha!

Getting better now though!

Drugs are bad Mm'kay


----------



## Fletch68

Does Nurofen Plus count?


----------



## TG123

why are heroin and crack not on the list, they're my favorite


----------



## crazypaver1

TG123 said:


> why are heroin and crack not on the list, they're my favorite


if there was would you tick them?


----------



## Fergie1979

Never tried any drugs, never felt the need to either


----------



## romper stomper

> Alot had a 4 year binge from 13 to 17 and have spent the last year anxiety driven, battling periods of phychosis and all over a sh*t time aha!
> 
> Getting better now though!
> 
> Drugs are bad Mm'kay


well no wonder your ****ed if you started at 13


----------



## AestheticManlet

Never really took drugs, only thing I've taken was some strong pain killers when I had my headaches, I popped 2 of them and within 10 minutes the room was spinning and I could hardly stand up, went to bed and woke up about 8 hours later. Never again! :laugh:


----------



## RalphWiggum

I suggest everyone take LSD at least once in there life.


----------



## funkdocta

RalphWiggum said:


> I suggest everyone take LSD at least once in there life.


I want to try DMT


----------



## RalphWiggum

funkdocta said:


> I want to try DMT


DMT is mad... but LSD I think is better haha!

What about cough medicine?! Worst comedown of my life!


----------



## Boshlop

RalphWiggum said:


> I suggest everyone take LSD at least once in there life.


last lad i seen take ti was convinced he was a tongue in a mouth and the teeth were trying to eat him, he dislocated a finger trying to "pull himself out of the mouth" then dove out of a 10foot high window thinking he was breaking through the teeth.

once of the few things i dont think i will be trying after that one!


----------



## funkdocta

RalphWiggum said:


> DMT is mad... but LSD I think is better haha!
> 
> What about cough medicine?! Worst comedown of my life!


Cant say ive ever got high of cough medicine... didnt even know you could haha its just glycerol isnt it?


----------



## strecharmstrong

I done heroin a few times in jail it ain't clever but when u r banged up for 22 hours a day u will do any thing to past the time other than that just the usual suspects weed,coke,mdma


----------



## RalphWiggum

Josh Heslop said:


> last lad i seen take ti was convinced he was a tongue in a mouth and the teeth were trying to eat him, he dislocated a finger trying to "pull himself out of the mouth" then dove out of a 10foot high window thinking he was breaking through the teeth.
> 
> once of the few things i dont think i will be trying after that one!


Wow that's west... suppose you have to be in both good surroundings and a good place in your life to take it then!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I've done them all. There's none left. Sorry.


----------



## sneeky_dave

30% of people claiming to of taken meth? Very surprised if that is actually true. Surly meth is the least common street drug going?


----------



## phoenix1980

42 pages of junkies :scared: :thumbup1:

Ive tried marjuana pretty boring when it comes to the drug scene Im afraid. Its never interested me, I didnt like marajuana because I dont like smoking, was never motivated enough to eat the stuff either.


----------



## paullen

phoenix1980 said:


> 42 pages of junkies :scared: :thumbup1:
> 
> Ive tried marjuana pretty boring when it comes to the drug scene Im afraid. Its never interested me, I didnt like marajuana because I dont like smoking, was never motivated enough to eat the stuff either.


Exactly the same as me. Hate smoking, tried weed once, made me sleepy and dizzy. Since then I've not touched anything bar alcohol and Peds.


----------



## L11

I don't get the point of the poll having percentages without the "none" option..


----------



## Freeby0

L11 said:


> I don't get the point of the poll having percentages without the "none" option..


You wont be ticking the none option anyway so what you winging for  :lol:


----------



## Bora

ive done coke,xtc,base (speed), green ,ket, mcat, but i stopped everything once my friend died froma stroke of a bad batch of coke a few year ago, big wake up call


----------



## Freeby0

That mcat is a fcking horrible drug :lol: absaloutley stinks lmao


----------



## G-man99

Freeby0 said:


> That mcat is a fcking horrible drug :lol: absaloutley stinks lmao


The original stuff was great though apart from the stink and the watery eye after snorting it.

Been to a few mad parties with mcat flying around the place


----------



## sneeky_dave

Where's zorrin when he's needed.....I'd love to hear an elaborately written story about hookers and drug production right now haha


----------



## infernal0988

G-man99 said:


> The original stuff was great though apart from the stink and the watery eye after snorting it.
> 
> Been to a few mad parties with mcat flying around the place


Never done Mkat what does it do ? How does it feel like ?


----------



## sneeky_dave

infernal0988 said:


> Never done Mkat what does it do ? How does it feel like ?


Horrible. Its basically poverty spec coke. Burns your nose and turns you into a jibbering cretin.


----------



## Skye666

Do any of u lift???????

Iv done caffeine **** loads does this count


----------



## G-man99

infernal0988 said:


> Never done Mkat what does it do ? How does it feel like ?


Gets you nice and high a bit like MDMA mixed with coke.

Difficult to explain without trying it.

The burn only lasts a minute after snorting


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Do any of u lift???????
> 
> Iv done caffeine **** loads does this count


If caffeine does count then I'm stoned! :wacko:

Drugs? Apart from a bit of weed occasionally years ago at gigs, no.


----------



## donkeytwonk

Microdots , and pretty much everything else.


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> If caffeine does count then I'm stoned! :wacko:
> 
> Drugs? Apart from a bit of weed occasionally years ago at gigs, no.


It counts ...and I'm even on it this morning :confused1:


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal

Im a stoner, I love it. Although I have cut down massively in the last month, only smoking 1 after work and 1 before bed. Although im not ruling out the odd 'session' and trip to Amsterdam every now and again! I dont drink much, maybe a few times a year. I did coke on weekends for a month and realised it was dirty and made me feel disgusting and depressed after.


----------



## glenn

Done the lot plus more,,,, yes what an idiot,, glad I made it this far as I should not have to be perfectly honest.


----------



## casebian

coke crack mushies acid amphet extacy weed tamazipam nitrazipam diazipam all many moons ago not touched anything in a long time well over a decade ago


----------



## hollis3162

Ee's, coke, speed, benzedrine, LSD, mushrooms, mogadons, morphine, valium, alcohol, weed, meow meow and alcohol. Crack once. Modafinil for about a year to increase my work rate and it ended up reducing it.

Sounds bad but the only thing out of the above that I'm likely to touch again is the coke and the alcohol and both of these only once or twice a year and at the same time. Valium if I can get hold of it.

I have an inability to make a habit out of anything that leaves me feeling ****.

Now it's just steroids, MT II and etizolam for sleep.


----------



## murphy2010

None of them


----------



## skinnnyfat

Your list is too small,morphine and it's derivatives, crack AMT, etizolam parazolam, pyrazolam, Mdai, MDEA, MDA, nitrocaine, MCAT, ketamine, Bzp, MPA, etherfenedate.......


----------



## Mike90

All except lsd and meth. Mushrooms were by far the worst, took them at 14 when you could buy them over the internet and had the most overwhelming/bad trip of my life. I think i'm still braindamaged to this day lol, how my little 14 year old brain handled it i'll never know. The feeling of being on AAS in the gym beats all of them hands down.


----------



## wylde99

Smoke Weed 2 or 3 times a month and do Coke maybe once a month if that, only when I've been drinking a lot and need a pick me up.

Problem with Coke being It's very addicting while on It and can rinse your money.


----------



## nowhereboy

Merkleman said:


> I don't take drugs!
> 
> Unless it's Krokodil


Now thats some naughty sh*t.


----------



## staffs_lad

Mike90 said:


> All except lsd and meth. Mushrooms were by far the worst, took them at 14 when you could buy them over the internet and had the most overwhelming/bad trip of my life. I think i'm still braindamaged to this day lol, how my little 14 year old brain handled it i'll never know. The feeling of being on AAS in the gym beats all of them hands down.


Not surprised at 14. First tried them at 20 and found them a hard ride. Not too say i didn't really enjoy them or get a lot out of them but they where very taxing...

I've actually never had a bad drugs experience. There are drugs i've got little out of (apart from a fun night) but there are some that i truly think have improved me as a person (believe that or not...)

For example...

MDMA - made me a much friendlier person, it snapped me out of that moody teenage phase and whilst i'm done with it now i had some fantastic night bonding and partying with friends and strangers alike.

LSD - made me think about life and people in a whole different way i have had some of the best times of my life on it and can say for sure it killed some ignorance / borderline racism issues i had at one point. I also had the most fantstic day with a close bunch of friends at a festival on this substance, i'll never forget walking around in a sunny cartoon type world with a bunch of 30 great people laughing for maybe 8-9 hours straight.

Mushrooms - brought to light a number of insecurity's and emotional issues i had, fake bravado, not being able to morn my grandparents deaths because of that bravado, they haven't turned me into mr sensitive but they let me face up emotionally to there passing.

Drugs i've done with little profound effects but that where pretty fun...

Coke, speed, ketamine , weed, NOS, butalone, 2CI, 2CB.

Other than certain psychedelics i wouldn't touch any of the other stuff again. MDMA was fun but started to make me feel like death the day after and i found i was getting only a few fun hours for such a large comedown.


----------



## rocky dennis

Did everything and many that are not on here....


----------



## lm73

Not touched anything for 14 years since me lad was born

done the whole rave scene so most of the uppers Ive done

was becoming a problem but when I knew I was to become a father

just got up one day and said f**k it enough is enough


----------



## SickCurrent

drugs r bad mkay...


----------



## Phil7655

Most party drugs apart from coke. MDMA/MDA, Speed, 2cb, Ketamine, LSD, Nitrous Oxide, Mephedrone


----------



## JS95

MissMartinez said:


> What drug is saliva?


That's a legal high type, proper ****ed my mate up so I don't touch it.


----------



## DuncRx7

Just the usual stuff, coke, Es, mkat and weed. Wouldn't touch the rest but still occasionally have a joint.


----------



## hollis3162

MissMartinez said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!! Not into drugs anyway would only touch Charlie
> 
> Took an e at Xmas and was getting sick for 2 days... Never again


You don't need to bother. Charlie's the best.

That doesn't sound like an E, though. You might have had a reaction to something in the pill that wasn't MDMA or just coincidentally had a bug or dodgy turkey. Like Bernard Matthews turkey roast, from a skip. The worst thing that an E should do, is make you really bloody miserable, about 2 days later.


----------



## steveb1

plenty of g k and e and some coke


----------



## MrGRoberts

coke is awful. Pills & MDMA all the way. :thumb:


----------



## polishmate

coke & mdma in ibiza only

doubt the coke was legit, made my face numb


----------



## Lewy_h

polishmate said:


> coke & mdma in ibiza only
> 
> doubt the coke was legit, made my face numb


Probably not in Ibiza ! It's pants


----------



## WilsonR6

Love mcat - comedown is horrendous but that's what diazepam is for. Mcat makes me the happiest nicest person in the world, no better feeling

Coke is meh - just makes me waffle utter shi*t*e, makes me cringe in the morning

MDMA is not my thing - nice feeling but not powerful enough, I always want to take too much then end up in a gurning sweating teeth-chattering hallucinating state thinking I'm going to overdose but still happy

Weed nah - used to smoke it daily, as time went on it just had a worsening effect, now I can't even smoke it without turning anxious/paranoid/weird. Will only smoke it if I'm on my own with lots of sh*i*t food

Speed - tried it once, nah

GHB - tried it a few times in the same night, not for me

Can get shrooms and have always wanted to try them, will be investing at some point this month.

Would also try LSD but don't know anyone who sells

A bit of me wants to try heroin - probably won't, but I wouldn't be again the idea(save me the ignorant lecture)

Would also try crack, probably won't again but can't see how it can be any different than mcat(except maybe a bit stronger)

I also want to try salvia, will do eventually as they sell it in Manchester


----------



## adz83

I've done all of them, still do some but trying to stop and concentrate on becoming a beast


----------



## Del Boy 01

Coke and MD combined is perfect


----------



## JamieSL

Coke ecstasy weed that's it i don't do that **** anymore


----------



## gtsw

I've taken weed before.


----------



## cas

I drank caffeine once


----------



## Sway12

Colombian cocaine, everyone should try it


----------



## nWo

I've eaten the piff twice, that's as heavy as its ever gonna get for me (assuming gear don't count).

I know a lad that's done all of those in the poll, but wouldn't touch gear because "it fcks up your body"...?????


----------



## squatthis

Del Boy 01 said:


> Coke and MD combined is perfect


Can I ask how you combine them? Do you do the coke while coming up on the MD?

I only ask as I've only recently had real uncut pure MDMA (tested by wedinos haha) and I found that once I was rolling, the coke only numbed the MDMA effects, I found myself waiting for it to wear off so I could get the awesome MD feeling back.


----------



## Alanricksnape

WilsonR6 said:


> I also want to try salvia, will do eventually as they sell it in Manchester


I'd recommend doing it from a water bong. I still have some 30x strength salvia lying around but smoke it from a glass pipe and having to hold in a lungful of hot smoke for 20 seconds is a real chore.

First time I tried it was only 5x I think. I was sat with my girlfriend spotting me, she put on some chill out music and off I went. I was sat on my bedroom floor with the window open behind me and I remember feeling like I was hypnotised. My room became a big field and I could even feel the prickle of grass under my legs and my girlfriends leg became a tree. She moved her leg slightly after a few minutes or so and it pulled me right out of it. She said the look of disappointment on my face was hilarious as I said "aww, you were the tree ". I was really enjoying being sat in a sunny field with chill out music playing when it was about 1am in the middle of winter!


----------



## skipper1987

squatthis said:


> Can I ask how you combine them? Do you do the coke while coming up on the MD?
> 
> I only ask as I've only recently had real uncut pure MDMA (tested by wedinos haha) and I found that once I was rolling, the coke only numbed the MDMA effects, I found myself waiting for it to wear off so I could get the awesome MD feeling back.


I just buy both and mix the bags then rack it up.


----------



## skipper1987

Everything apart from smack.

Lsd stood out the most and magic shrooms


----------



## Del Boy 01

squatthis said:


> Can I ask how you combine them? Do you do the coke while coming up on the MD?
> 
> I only ask as I've only recently had real uncut pure MDMA (tested by wedinos haha) and I found that once I was rolling, the coke only numbed the MDMA effects, I found myself waiting for it to wear off so I could get the awesome MD feeling back.


When I have them both I usually have the majority of the coke before I go out, have a little md, finish off the coke then go out with just md. Makes me buzz and feel really good before I go out and saves me waiting that long for the md to kick in. It usually takes me a while to feel md.


----------



## Dan TT

MD + Mkat for a night out sorts you out big time especially for a rave. Mkat comedowns are fcuking horrendous so only maybe once/twice a year.

Coke is sh1te - 40 quid for something that doesn't give me the desired effects. Saying that I presume the stuff we get round is here is complete toss. When I have MD i loose a hour of my life as I bomb it before I go to a rave and knocks me out but then I come back around and have a good dance.


----------



## nowhereboy

Dan TT said:


> MD + Mkat for a night out sorts you out big time especially for a rave. Mkat comedowns are fcuking horrendous so only maybe once/twice a year.
> 
> Coke is sh1te - 40 quid for something that doesn't give me the desired effects. Saying that I presume the stuff we get round is here is complete toss. When I have MD i loose a hour of my life as I bomb it before I go to a rave and knocks me out but then I come back around and have a good dance.


Can't get any good MD around here anymore, or coke for that matter.

That bloody Mkat is everywhere tho and its consistently strong and cheap. It will get a hold of you quickly if you take it often tho, very addictive substance in my opinion and like you said the comedown is awful, it took me a week to recover from my last binge on the stuff and it made me a depressed mess in that period, not fun at all.

I've not used that drug since and don't plan on doing it again anytime soon.


----------



## Simspin

WTF u bunch of no gud drug monkeys! Drugs r bad m kay!


----------



## Fortunatus

been watching breaking bad (2 episodes to go) and when tooko is on Methamphetamine it makes me love to try the stuff seems like a amazing coke sort? any experiences with this is it or just something hyped up in the series? no idea where I could even source that mind you might cook some up :thumbup1:


----------



## Fortunatus

nowhereboy said:


> Can't get any good MD around here anymore, or coke for that matter.
> 
> That bloody Mkat is everywhere tho and its consistently strong and cheap. It will get a hold of you quickly if you take it often tho, very addictive substance in my opinion and like you said the comedown is awful, it took me a week to recover from my last binge on the stuff and it made me a depressed mess in that period, not fun at all.
> 
> I've not used that drug since and don't plan on doing it again anytime soon.


I used to do this as it was cheap in raves, wake up with blue knees right? I just stick to coke now and md time to time


----------



## nowhereboy

Fortunatus said:


> I used to do this as it was cheap in raves, wake up with blue knees right? I just stick to coke now and md time to time


Yea blue limbs, dodgy heartbeat, cold sweats and paranoia, fantastic combo lol.

Also methamphetamine is f*cking naughty stuff, one bump will mess you up for a very long time. That stuff is the devil.


----------



## madoktopus

The only thing I ever really liked was plain leaf Salvia in a quiet room. I still have no idea why people think extracts are a good idea for first time, even plain leaf is more psychedelic than LSD. Haven't had a trip in a few years, but I have very fond memories and would like to do it again.


----------



## gaz90

weed once in a blue moon, and shrooms just one time.

not much of a drinker either. even quit smoking 9 months ago.

i dont like not having a 'clear' mind. with drugs i cant focus right, training and appetite is effected.


----------



## T100

The odd bit of weed, didn't like it, coke, speed and ecstasy where my choice in my younger days, don't touch any of it now though, went to ibiza once about 10 years ago, hate flying and after take off my uncle handed me a wrap on the plane and told me to do a line, a new meaning to the mile high club, although we hit bad turbulence when he was snorting his line and he nearly shoved the note right up his hooter, walked the length of the plane with white powder all over his face haha, best flight I've had


----------



## 1manarmy

ive always been dead against recreational drugs.. infact ive never even tried smoking! how ever if some chap offers me a 10ml vial of what could be cooking oil il happily cram that in my ass! funny but true!


----------



## night06

1manarmy said:


> ive always been dead against recreational drugs.. infact ive never even tried smoking! how ever if some chap offers me a 10ml vial of what could be cooking oil il happily cram that in my ass! funny but true!


haha so true


----------



## ryda

Little bit of weed when I was younger that was it a few draws of my mates bong or spliff nothing more then that, never done pills never done coke or any other recreational drug


----------



## Soul keeper

Erm all of them lol.

Did 500 magic mushrooms with my mate once, put it this way we tripped our nuts off the whole day luckily we had my mrs there to take care of us as we didn't have a clue what we were doing.

I was totally convinced that I had mushrooms growing out of my mouth and ears. In conclusion not a great experience at all !!!


----------



## zasker

weed only for me... im fvcking boring.


----------



## T100

I did try magic mushrooms in Amsterdam, didn't realise though as my mates put them on my full English without me knowing and told me they where Dutch mushrooms so looked dried, horrible buzz that was


----------



## amy_robin

ah24 said:


> Exactly mate, thought about staying out of this thread...but for people reading that have never done anything or frown upon it (like AAS) because they are naive, I think this thread could be interesting
> 
> Charlie is the main thing I use, and it's always around other people if out and about for as you said, confidence / energy boost..


Yep Im deciding if I should stay out of this thread or not...always seems worse when you are a woman


----------



## cas

I took a aspirin once when I had a headache, I'm a right naughty boy, ain't I.


----------



## amy_robin

cas said:


> I took a aspirin once when I had a headache, I'm a right naughty boy, ain't I.


Strong stuff that


----------



## JB131

coke

crack

mushrooms

mdma

weed

few rc's


----------



## 31205

Used to smoke weed loads but hate it now.

Used to take e's and/or speed when I went to raves

MDMA

Magic mushrooms in Thailand

Trips

Sniff coke still some times.

Smoked crack once.

Never tried heroin.

Used to be addicted to bubble (mephedrone/meow) pretty bad. Sniffing it in work. Off sick a lot at work cos was always still ruined on Monday. Every Friday would go my mates, stay up sniffing bubble till work on Monday. Luckily overtime started at work so was working 7 days and didn't have chance to have bubble. Lucky really.


----------



## BetterThanYou

sen said:


> Used to smoke weed loads but hate it now.
> 
> Used to take e's and/or speed when I went to raves
> 
> MDMA
> 
> Magic mushrooms in Thailand
> 
> Trips
> 
> Sniff coke still some times.
> 
> Smoked crack once.
> 
> Never tried heroin.
> 
> Used to be addicted to bubble (mephedrone/meow) pretty bad. Sniffing it in work. Off sick a lot at work cos was always still ruined on Monday. Every Friday would go my mates, stay up sniffing bubble till work on Monday. Luckily overtime started at work so was working 7 days and didn't have chance to have bubble. Lucky really.


those Mondays hah memories :whistling:


----------



## Papa Smurf

You haven't done coke til you've sniffed it off a strippers **** with a pro bodybuilder


----------



## andyhuggins

coke

heroin

weed

cigarettes

alcohol


----------



## IGotTekkers

crazypaver1 said:


> av smokes coke in i spliff aswell lol


Coke doesn't smoke unless you make freebase or crack. Not that you can read this coz your in jail lol.


----------



## Papa Smurf

IGotTekkers said:


> Coke doesn't smoke unless you make freebase or crack. Not that you can read this coz your in jail lol.


hahahahaha epic


----------



## Kazza61

Did some anti-histamines back in the day. Did a bit of Calcium Carbonate too but that just turned out to be a gateway drug to the old Zantacs. Got it pretty much under control these days and get by with a snort on the old Sudafed every now and then. You dig, er, man.


----------



## nitricdave

Took too much e one night ( pills were way stronger than advetised ) and eventually went to bed to watch the clock wind slowly around untill it was time to get up .. Was 19 and working in the mcdonalds lobby cleaning the floor with a broom... knew i was in trouble when all the chavs were coming up to me pointing at my eyes .. Cleaned 100 m2 lobby in about 2 minutes flat. :scared: Was the last time i took E . Mostly gange.. Funilly i was googling what LSD is like the other day. Some health minister lost his job because he suggested it should be given to terminally ill patients before morphine.


----------



## Hellrazer

All lol


----------



## Hellrazer

IGotTekkers said:


> Coke doesn't smoke unless you make freebase or crack. Not that you can read this coz your in jail lol.


Had this discussion at the weekend where a mate offered a shmoke rolled in

Ching. Likewise I was not impressed by lack of knowledge so NooNoo should em where its at lol


----------



## IGotTekkers

Hellrazer said:


> Had this discussion at the weekend where a mate offered a shmoke rolled in
> 
> Ching. Likewise I was not impressed by lack of knowledge so NooNoo should em where its at lol


He's a ****ing idiot lol, completely wasted it.


----------



## Lewy_h

IGotTekkers said:


> Coke doesn't smoke unless you make freebase or crack. Not that you can read this coz your in jail lol.


How long did he get ? I liked paver haha


----------



## IGotTekkers

Lewy_h said:


> How long did he get ? I liked paver haha


Should be out now actually

Two men jailed for "cooking" drugs and selling them on internet - Daily Post


----------



## GPRIM

Led a pretty sheltered life tbh. Only had Marijuana in cake and mushrooms in tea. Went with the its natural not man made BS to justify them and staying away from pills etc. No logic really!! Wouldn't go near mushrooms again, terrible experience. Brownies just make me giggle loads


----------



## Lewy_h

IGotTekkers said:


> Should be out now actually
> 
> Two men jailed for "cooking" drugs and selling them on internet - Daily Post


15 month not too bad ha! Wouldn't mind fusion returning


----------



## wazmiester

anyone done legal highs coz that will take to the next level .... and you can get 100 pills delivered to your door by tomorrow :_)


----------



## IGotTekkers

wazmiester said:


> anyone done legal highs coz that will take to the next level .... and you can get 100 pills delivered to your door by tomorrow :_)


And end up with irreparable psychological issues and harsher addictions than crack.

Or you can smoke legal weed and look like this


----------



## Mince Pies

I used to work in Astra Zeneca as a student. There was a small pharmaceutical company in the same business park north Manchester. They specialised in psycho-active drug research for the medical industry, anti-psychotics etc. Anyway i was looking out the lab window saw loads of paddy wagons and blues and twos arriving at their gate. Subsequently found one of the researchers was working on an isomer of MDMA and accidentally made 2 kilos of pure E and had to call it in. He was arrested but bailed and the charges dropped when he was able to prove that the reaction had gone down the wrong route. If id been in that building the police would only have found a kilo or so.

I made a pilgrimage to Muir Woods where mdma was invented while i was working in San Francisco. We cycled up to the professors house (he's still alive at the time) but he wasn't in. The first recorded use of E was when he tested mdma on his wife and two friends while on a train journey back in the 70s, that would have been quite some trip. Little did he know the effect it would have world wide. The guy used to work for the military developing compounds for testing on soldiers in Vietnam.


----------



## ryda

Mince Pies said:


> I used to work in Astra Zeneca as a student. There was a small pharmaceutical company in the same business park north Manchester. They specialised in psycho-active drug research for the medical industry, anti-psychotics etc. Anyway i was looking out the lab window saw loads of paddy wagons and blues and twos arriving at their gate. Subsequently found one of the researchers was working on an isomer of MDMA and accidentally made 2 kilos of pure E and had to call it in. He was arrested but bailed and the charges dropped when he was able to prove that the reaction had gone down the wrong route. If id been in that building the police would only have found a kilo or so.
> 
> I made a pilgrimage to Muir Woods where mdma was invented while i was working in San Francisco. We cycled up to the professors house (he's still alive at the time) but he wasn't in. The first recorded use of E was when he tested mdma on his wife and two friends while on a train journey back in the 70s, that would have been quite some trip. Little did he know the effect it would have world wide. The guy used to work for the military developing compounds for testing on soldiers in Vietnam.


Been there a few times, one in maccasfield? And one in alderley edge? Use to deliver gas cylinders there lol weird place,


----------



## superpube

Mince Pies said:


> I used to work in Astra Zeneca as a student. There was a small pharmaceutical company in the same business park north Manchester. They specialised in psycho-active drug research for the medical industry, anti-psychotics etc. Anyway i was looking out the lab window saw loads of paddy wagons and blues and twos arriving at their gate. Subsequently found one of the researchers was working on an isomer of MDMA and accidentally made 2 kilos of pure E and had to call it in. He was arrested but bailed and the charges dropped when he was able to prove that the reaction had gone down the wrong route. If id been in that building the police would only have found a kilo or so.
> 
> I made a pilgrimage to Muir Woods where mdma was invented while i was working in San Francisco. We cycled up to the professors house (he's still alive at the time) but he wasn't in. The first recorded use of E was when he tested mdma on his wife and two friends while on a train journey back in the 70s, that would have been quite some trip. Little did he know the effect it would have world wide. The guy used to work for the military developing compounds for testing on soldiers in Vietnam.


Cool stories. Shulgin is an absolute legend.


----------



## bassjacka

IGotTekkers said:


> Coke doesn't smoke unless you make freebase or crack. Not that you can read this coz your in jail lol.


Coke smokes perfectly well in a spliff - definitely no need to freebase - spinkle some in a zoot, roll it up and light it. You get over the smell of burning plastic bags eventually!

----------------------------------------

Used to do a fair bit of coke back in the day

Loved my bumbles during my raving days

Meow meow for a little while

Truffles in dam

MDMA

Ket

Salvia - proper naughty trip!!

Weed

Don't touch any of the above a anymore, except weed - love my weed!

Only thing I touch now is weed.


----------



## Frandeman

All of them and if anything new came out I'll do it too...

Proper yunkey here

Best one LSD...


----------



## IGotTekkers

bassjacka said:


> Coke smokes perfectly well in a spliff - definitely no need to freebase - spinkle some in a zoot, roll it up and light it. You get over the smell of burning plastic bags eventually!
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Used to do a fair bit of coke back in the day
> 
> Loved my bumbles during my raving days
> 
> Meow meow for a little while
> 
> Truffles in dam
> 
> MDMA
> 
> Ket
> 
> Salvia - proper naughty trip!!
> 
> Weed
> 
> Don't touch any of the above a anymore, except weed - love my weed!
> 
> Only thing I touch now is weed.


No, you can't mate. Smoking the hydrochloride salt destroys the cocaine, you need to remove the hcl for it to be effective. If you smoked cocaine hcl and got high, it wasn't cocaine or you had a strong placebo lol.


----------



## SickCurrent

IGotTekkers said:


> No, you can't mate. Smoking the hydrochloride salt destroys the cocaine, you need to remove the hcl for it to be effective. If you smoked cocaine hcl and got high, it wasn't cocaine or you had a strong placebo lol.


Spot on correct tekkers mate!

Cocaine hcl [coke powder] burns at about 3000 degrees C so putting it in a spliff is a complete waste. The powder needs to be cooked with ammonia or baking soda to convert to crack.

The difference between snorting a line or taking a hit from a crack pipe is phucking immense

DON'T TRY IT THOUGH KIDS!!! Ultimately will lead to disaster and rehab if your lucky. srs


----------



## bassjacka

IGotTekkers said:


> No, you can't mate. Smoking the hydrochloride salt destroys the cocaine, you need to remove the hcl for it to be effective. If you smoked cocaine hcl and got high, it wasn't cocaine or you had a strong placebo lol.





SickCurrent said:


> Spot on correct tekkers mate!
> 
> Cocaine hcl [coke powder] burns at about 3000 degrees C so putting it in a spliff is a complete waste. The powder needs to be cooked with ammonia or baking soda to convert to crack.
> 
> The difference between snorting a line or taking a hit from a crack pipe is phucking immense
> 
> DON'T TRY IT THOUGH KIDS!!! Ultimately will lead to disaster and rehab if your lucky. srs


You're both wrong. I've smoked coke plenty of times - whenever I'd bought a wrap, I'd always have a couple of coke spliffs. Used to get me fu*king buzzing - definitely not a placebo effect, trust me, I was doing it for long enough.

I couldn't care less about the science behind it - all I know is that if you put coke in a spliff and smoke it, it gets you high as **** - not for very long albeit, but it gets you high nonetheless. I'm sure there's plenty of coke heads out there that would back me up on this.

As for converting it to crack, I never said I've smoked crack, nor do I have any desire to do so - I said I've smoked coke spliffs, and trust me, they get you high!


----------



## Frandeman

IGotTekkers said:


> And end up with irreparable psychological issues and harsher addictions than crack.
> 
> Or you can smoke legal weed and look like this


Give it a try mate... I love it

Pandora box is the strongest

Taste like shiit e thou


----------



## The-Real-Deal

E by gum :laugh: The Yorkshire-mans drug of choice


----------



## garethd93

MDMA and Extacy so far for me. Done Bubble once to no effect but the drip after sniffing it once was enough to put me off


----------



## nWo

None of them really. I've been stoned when I found some hash brownies in the cupboard as a teen at a family new year's party and didn't know what was with them :laugh: but that's the extent of it, never purposely smoked it or done any of the others. Just never felt the need to do drugs to have a good time when a bit of alcohol does the trick just fine


----------



## DLTBB

Coke, tons of Ketamine, thousands of pills, MDMA, 2CB, Acid, Mushrooms, GHB, GBL, legal highs like Blast Pills etc. I've done a bit of everything. The worst are legal highs, they are ****ing horrible. The best in my opinion is GBL/GHB, both turn you in to a sex demon. I had plenty of fun and weird experiences on Ketamine but it's hard to come by now. Pills were my staple drug for raves. Coke I'm not a big fan of, it's overpriced trash. Acid I had a bad 27 hour trip from so went to hospital to make sure I wasn't dying.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

DLTBB said:


> Coke, tons of Ketamine, thousands of pills, MDMA, 2CB, Acid, Mushrooms, GHB, GBL, legal highs like Blast Pills etc. I've done a bit of everything. The worst are legal highs, they are ****ing horrible. The best in my opinion is GBL/GHB, both turn you in to a sex demon. I had plenty of fun and weird experiences on Ketamine but it's hard to come by now. Pills were my staple drug for raves. Coke I'm not a big fan of, it's overpriced trash. Acid I had a bad 27 hour trip from so went to hospital to make sure I wasn't dying.


Need to source some ghb for the misses


----------



## DLTBB

BrahmaBull said:


> Need to source some ghb for the misses


It's really popular in the gay community and my girlfriend has a lot of gay mates so I had a good source for it. I mainly used GBL because it is easier to dose through a pipette. I had some ****ing fun times on GBL but I don't really **** with recreational drugs now, just gear.


----------



## babyarm

DLTBB said:


> Coke, tons of Ketamine, thousands of pills, MDMA, 2CB, Acid, Mushrooms, GHB, GBL, legal highs like Blast Pills etc. I've done a bit of everything. The worst are legal highs, they are ****ing horrible. The best in my opinion is GBL/GHB, both turn you in to a sex demon. I had plenty of fun and weird experiences on Ketamine but it's hard to come by now. Pills were my staple drug for raves. Coke I'm not a big fan of, it's overpriced trash. Acid I had a bad 27 hour trip from so went to hospital to make sure I wasn't dying.


What is GHB/GBL AND 2CB?


----------



## Goranchero

Only recreational drug I ever used is kamagra, and only when I'm after setting a new personal record.


----------



## Dannyy

After years of refusing and all my mates sniffing coke i finally tried it for the first time a couple of weekends back and after about 8 lines i STILL dont see why people do it. all it did for me was keep me up all night, walk through my door at 7am after night out, got in bed closed my eyes and but couldnt sleep so lay in bed wide awake for 2 hours before i got up and went back out again hahah


----------



## DLTBB

babyarm said:


> What is GHB/GBL AND 2CB?


2CB are trip pills which make you hallucinate kind of like Acid but not as intense.

GHB/GBL is 'liquid ecstasy' or 'daterape'. Makes you feel horny as **** and lose inhibitions but you pass out if you take too much, lol.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

babyarm said:


> What is GHB/GBL AND 2CB?


The misses will want you to go Rocco on her with ghb


----------



## babyarm

BrahmaBull said:


> The misses will want you to go Rocco on her with ghb


 Sick


----------



## Heavyassweights

krokodil


----------



## Smitch

DLTBB said:


> 2CB are trip pills which make you hallucinate kind of like Acid but not as intense.
> 
> GHB/GBL is 'liquid ecstasy' or 'daterape'. Makes you feel horny as **** and lose inhibitions but you pass out if you take too much, lol.


Liquid G is all my bird does, as long as you don't drink alcohol on it it's all good.


----------



## AlexB18

Mkat, mdma, coke, ketamine and weed is all I've ever tried, the only coke I can get hold of round me is **** so I never bother ketamine had a horrible trip off it so never touch it again, only drugs I ever take these days are mkat and mdma but the times I do are extremely rare these days


----------

